# Bahugo's Journal'O'Tanks NURII FLOWER!! :) 11.18 buncha pics



## cableguy69846

First to post and subscribe.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks Cable!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks Cable!


No problem. I started updating all my individual journals today so people can see the info without having to go through 50+pages of crazy. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Didn't get as far as I would have liked too today planting because of Halloween today, going to plant some more then try to get a pic up tonight


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Didn't get as far as I would have liked too today planting because of Halloween today, going to plant some more then try to get a pic up tonight


Sweet.:biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228

6th post and subscribed....hahaha 

Take some photos dude!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Sweet.:biggrin:





jkan0228 said:


> 6th post and subscribed....hahaha
> 
> Take some photos dude!


I will tonight, need to plant a ton more plants. 



chad320 said:


> Wow, nice start, Ill be following this one....still  Whatcha got tied to the driftwood?


*
Chad,
*You posted this in the old thread right before I made this one so I'll just reply in here. 

Flame moss and Anubias Nana Petite I didn't feel like tying down new moss and what not, I had too reglue some of the pieces of petite so they weren't buried though because I rearanged the DW and put it on its side.. And flame moss has always grown really well for me in this tank and it's easy to maintain for the most part.


----------



## Bahugo

Will have pics up today sometime, all I have left too plant is the glosso!! Saved the most fun for last *sarcasm*


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Will have pics up today sometime, all I have left too plant is the glosso!! Saved the most fun for last *sarcasm*


Lol. Good luck man.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Done babysiitting, done making dinner, finished IRT Deadliest roads... now on too Glosso.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Done babysiitting, done making dinner, finished IRT Deadliest roads... now on too Glosso.


IRT Deadliest Roads? What is that?


----------



## Bahugo

Ice road truckers


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Ice road truckers


Got ya.


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah, about to take some pics.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah, about to take some pics.


Nice. Did it all work out well for you?


----------



## Bahugo

watcha mean


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> watcha mean


Everything end up how you wanted it?


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah I don't really have any complaints about the new gravel. Absolutely no cloud when I filled it, easy to plant in.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah I don't really have any complaints about the new gravel. Absolutely no cloud when I filled it, easy to plant in.


Nice. Ok, I will shut up now and let you get the pictures.roud::hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

*FTS 

















Right

























Tree *
*

















Left

















Other stuff:
Ludwigia hybrid and big red ludwigia **forget name* trimmed these down too form two bushy red spots behind the driftwood. Trimmed the few hybrid stems I had too about 15~20 short stems.
*









Flame moss pearlin hardcore* it's been doing this since lights on this morning 









*Downoi *









*Glosso*









_________________________________________

All the pics are kind of crummy wanted to get some quick pictures up too keep this journal updated. Everything was trimmed really short so I can start too form plant bushes for when they are grown in. People who followed my old journal, this is what I do/did with the Rotala rotundifolia and why it was so thick. I want tight "bushes" with the plants when things grow in. 

I'm pretty sure I want too get my HM too carpet around/in the driftwood too provide some contrast too the wood/glosso and hopefully get it too bush up a little bit also. 

I will have a plant list sometime soon, probably tomorrow. 

______________________________________________

I still have quite a few CRS in the old 20g, probably 7-10 if I counted right which is pretty shocking, and I mean 7-10 adults. I have atleast 2-3 berried ones who look really close to popping. I also saw 2 tiny CRS shrimplets (they were right up in front I didn't really look through the tank I was grabbing the glosso from the other room and noticed them when I did a quick glance), not sure if these were from the last batch or if these are new ones coming out but i'm really excited too see they are turning things around. They seem to be digging the tank in there I threw all the Wisteria, driftwood with anubias that I won from the auction, java fern, some moss from chad and other odds and ends in the tank for them and they are digging it. 

And last update the rainbowfish fry are starting to grow up! They love live baby brine shrimp, kate has been hatching them for them. I also managed too get a few cherry shrimp in this tank somehow lol. 

Here's some pics of the fry:


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice man. Gonna look great all filled in.

Does this mean you are going to be spending time on the rack now?

What tank did you move the shrimp to?


----------



## zachary908

Everything looks great, Dude! I love it. It will look fantastic once it grows in! Glad the shrimp population seems like it might make a come back! I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice man. Gonna look great all filled in.
> 
> Does this mean you are going to be spending time on the rack now?
> 
> What tank did you move the shrimp to?


Thanks! 

A little bit more time on the rack lol. 

They are still in the same tank as they were in... I bought a new 20g tank, took down the 29g (which are you still buying? let me know), and put the 20g in place of the 29g on the rack. 



zachary908 said:


> Everything looks great, Dude! I love it. It will look fantastic once it grows in! Glad the shrimp population seems like it might make a come back! I've got my fingers crossed for you!


Do you really love it, or are you being nice? lol! Thanks, I am not going to lie I was really down about the whole shrimp thing, it was a nice site today when I was planting some things in there realizing I still had close too a dozen and no dead ones lately (that I have seen anyways). I'm keeping my fingers crossed too that they will keep it up! Thank Zach!


----------



## cableguy69846

Oh yeah. I am for sure gonna buy it. I get money on the 10th, so I will shoot you a pm then and probably pick it up that day. Can't do anything till then though. I also need to find another 10 gallon tank. I need a moss farm tank.:icon_twis


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Do you really love it, or are you being nice? lol! Thanks, I am not going to lie I was really down about the whole shrimp thing, it was a nice site today when I was planting some things in there realizing I still had close too a dozen and no dead ones lately (that I have seen anyways). I'm keeping my fingers crossed too that they will keep it up! Thank Zach!


I meant it, bro! I think it looks really good. I'm super excited to see it grow in. The driftwood tree is fantastic! Great, I'm glad they are doing better!

My two OEBT mommas are still berried... hopefully they hold full term, and I have a good success rate with the babies! If all goes well maybe in a few months I can hook you up with some!


----------



## Bahugo

Alright, I need too rinse it out still tomorrow but just wanted to make sure you were still interested.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> I meant it, bro! I think it looks really good. I'm super excited to see it grow in. The driftwood tree is fantastic! Great, I'm glad they are doing better!
> 
> My two OEBT mommas are still berried... hopefully they hold full term, and I have a good success rate with the babies! If all goes well maybe in a few months I can hook you up with some!


Sounds good I would def. be interested! I am still debating on population for this tank.. I would like too keep it shrimp but not sure what I am leaning for right now.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> I also need to find another 10 gallon tank. I need a moss farm tank.:icon_twis


You don't need a tank for that lol I've got a big ball o' X mas moss growing in an old whey protein container. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> You don't need a tank for that lol I've got a big ball o' X mas moss growing in an old whey protein container. :hihi:


Lol, I have grown moss in about everything from tiny Tupperware to vase. Where ever my left overs get thrown they usually grow there in some water till I remember about them lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> You don't need a tank for that lol I've got a big ball o' X mas moss growing in an old whey protein container. :hihi:





Bahugo said:


> Lol, I have grown moss in about everything from tiny Tupperware to vase. Where ever my left overs get thrown they usually grow there in some water till I remember about them lol.


True. But saying I need a tank to do it, gives me an excuse to set up another one.:hihi:


----------



## Unicorrs

nice tank!
the pearls in your moss look great, too


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> True. But saying I need a tank to do it, gives me an excuse to set up another one.:hihi:


lol 



Unicorrs said:


> nice tank!
> the pearls in your moss look great, too


Thanks!


----------



## speedie408

I swear... you kids and your collectoritis tanks :tongue:

subscribed buddy! Good start!


----------



## nonconductive

finally found this thanks to your sig.

looks good! how do you like the new substrate so far?


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> I swear... you kids and your collectoritis tanks :tongue:
> 
> subscribed buddy! Good start!


Lol! It's not too bad, I'll get a plant list for this tank today probably. Thanks for subscribing! 



nonconductive said:


> finally found this thanks to your sig.
> 
> looks good! how do you like the new substrate so far?


:thumbsup:

I like the substrate alot too be honest, one bag gave me roughly 2" in the front and probably 4" towards the back. I want too try and check the gh and kh too see how it buffers today sometime and most likely the ph although the co2 is going so the ph won't be incredibly accurate, but my tap is *Hard* gh is like 15+ and kh is 8+ and ph 7.5+ I think i got when I tested it once. 

I didn't rinse it this time and just put it in then slowly filled it and had no clouding. I got some dust when I was planting stems and what not but nothing even noticeable too be honest, I really wouldn't have known if I didn't see a tiny bit of dust on some of my plants but I am going too let everything settle in before I brush off the plants, I don't want too uproot everything trying to clean them off. It's barley noticeable but you can tell its there if that makes sense.


----------



## Bahugo

Plant list 

*Flora* 
1) Anubias Barteri Var. Nana "Petite"
2) Flame moss
3) Downoi~ Pogostemon helferi 
4) Glossostigma elatinoides 
5) Hemianthus micranthemoides 
6) Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 
7) hygrophila pinnatifida
8) Persicaria (known also as polygonum) sp. 'Kawagoeanum'
9) pogostemon erectus
10) Lindernia sp.'India' 
11) Lindernia rotundifolia 'variegated' 
12) Rotala rotundifolia
13) Rotala Wallichii 
14) Ludwigia glandulosa 
15) Ludwigia palustris 
16) Ludwigia Brevipes
17) Ludwigia sp Hybrid (red) 
18) Didiplis Diandra 

Pretty sure that is all of them. 



Also added it too the first post.


----------



## cableguy69846

What are you going to have for fauna?


----------



## Bahugo

Shrimp probably, not positive yet.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Shrimp probably, not positive yet.


Got ya. Any ideas on what kind if you go with shrimp?


----------



## Bahugo

No idea too be honest, open for recommendations. More then likely a neo and a cardina sp.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> No idea too be honest, open for recommendations. More then likely a neo and a cardina sp.


What about yellows, and maybe some type of tiger shrimp? Or would they interbreed?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> What about yellows, and maybe some type of tiger shrimp? Or would they interbreed?


Yellows and tigers won't interbreed. 

On a side I have a job interview Friday, w0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000t


----------



## 150EH

Bow chica wow wow, good for you and sorry I stole your line, what's the job?

You need to have a photo update, the tank looks nice and I really like the Flame moss.

Edit: someone needs to start a invert hybrid sticky, I only know Cherries & Yellows make Brownies but it's something that's needed.


----------



## Craigthor

Bahugo said:


> Yellows and tigers won't interbreed.
> 
> On a side I have a job interview Friday, w0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000t


Congrats!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yellows and tigers won't interbreed.
> 
> On a side I have a job interview Friday, w0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000t


Do yellows and tigers then.:biggrin:

And where do you have the interview. I have one on Friday too. Just found out while I was eating dinner.


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> Bow chica wow wow, good for you and sorry I stole your line, what's the job?
> 
> You need to have a photo update, the tank looks nice and I really like the Flame moss.
> 
> Edit: someone needs to start a invert hybrid sticky, I only know Cherries & Yellows make Brownies but it's something that's needed.


Bow Chica Wow Wow is right! It's ok you can use my line! 

Teller at a bank is the job 

I uploaded photos yesterday lol. 

Neo's (cherry, blue, yellow, rilli's, etc) generally with hybrid, and cardina's will generally hybrid (Oebt, crs, cbs, bkk, red wines etc)



Craigthor said:


> Congrats!


Thanks! 



cableguy69846 said:


> Do yellows and tigers then.:biggrin:
> 
> And where do you have the interview. I have one on Friday too. Just found out while I was eating dinner.


Not sure about yellows and tigers that mix just sounds weird on the eyes. 

Bank teller, where is your interview?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Bow Chica Wow Wow is right! It's ok you can use my line!
> 
> Teller at a bank is the job
> 
> I uploaded photos yesterday lol.
> 
> Neo's (cherry, blue, yellow, rilli's, etc) generally with hybrid, and cardina's will generally hybrid (Oebt, crs, cbs, bkk, red wines etc)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about yellows and tigers that mix just sounds weird on the eyes.
> 
> Bank teller, where is your interview?


With the right plants, it could work really well. Maybe not blue tigers, but red tigers could work.

Petland by Chicago Ridge Mall. I really hope I get it. One step close to running a pet store.:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

I hope you get the job!


----------



## chad320

All the pics look great! I cant wait to see this grow in!!!


----------



## zachary908

Cable, Rich, Good luck with the interviews! I actually got lucky and never had to get an interview for my job. I volunteered for a month or so, and about 6 months later the boss found me on facebook and offered me a job, ha! Been working there since march of 2010!


----------



## jkan0228

Good luck with the job! 

Tigers are cardinas and yellows are neos so they won't.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> All the pics look great! I cant wait to see this grow in!!!


Thanks! Not too sure how exciting updates will be for the first week while everything establishes itself. Only thing I hate about trimming is the first week is *snore* 



zachary908 said:


> Cable, Rich, Good luck with the interviews! I actually got lucky and never had to get an interview for my job. I volunteered for a month or so, and about 6 months later the boss found me on facebook and offered me a job, ha! Been working there since march of 2010!


Thanks, I really hope I get it. Must be nice not having too apply! 



jkan0228 said:


> Good luck with the job!
> 
> Tigers are cardinas and yellows are neos so they won't.


Thanks! Yeah I know they won't interbreed. I would love some black tigers.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I hope you get the job!


You too. I hope I can work at a pet store. That will just spiral my MTS onto a whole new level.



zachary908 said:


> Cable, Rich, Good luck with the interviews! I actually got lucky and never had to get an interview for my job. I volunteered for a month or so, and about 6 months later the boss found me on facebook and offered me a job, ha! Been working there since march of 2010!


Thanks man.


----------



## sewingalot

Yellow shrimp for the win! Congratulations on your job interview and I hope you get it! That would be awesome for you and no more babysitting! Glad you updated your signature too, so that I can follow along. Nice layout so far. How long until you move it around?


----------



## orchidman

dude! how come i didnt know about this?? i like the right side alot!


----------



## nonconductive

good luck with the jobs you guys!


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Yellow shrimp for the win! Congratulations on your job interview and I hope you get it! That would be awesome for you and no more babysitting! Glad you updated your signature too, so that I can follow along. Nice layout so far. How long until you move it around?


Lol. I give him 2 days.:hihi:



nonconductive said:


> good luck with the jobs you guys!


Thanks Non-C.:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Yellow shrimp for the win! Congratulations on your job interview and I hope you get it! That would be awesome for you and no more babysitting! Glad you updated your signature too, so that I can follow along. Nice layout so far. How long until you move it around?


Thank you! Keep your fingers crossed! No more baby sitting is a beautiful thing. by the way did you catch my comment in your journal about algae? 



orchidman said:


> dude! how come i didnt know about this?? i like the right side alot!


I thought I told you! Thank Bob



nonconductive said:


> good luck with the jobs you guys!


Thanks keep your fingers crossed for me nonC.


----------



## orchidman

thanks Damon


----------



## Bahugo

huh?


----------



## nonconductive

NOTE TO SELF: Drive to Chicago, find rich's bank, get out of car, go inside, wait in rich's line, be a complete douche to rich, drive home.


----------



## Bahugo

I'll give Oliver a sucker! (do banks even do that still?)


----------



## nonconductive

haha i dont know, but dr's still do. (and he knows it)


----------



## Bahugo

Lol, is he not the most graceful on his feet? or do you mean colds and flue and stuff.


----------



## nonconductive

he goes with mom to her appointments as well as his own. mostly well visits with the occasional sickness.


----------



## Bahugo

Ahhh, lol I don't think I ever got a sucker from my doctor when I was younger  my mom would always take me too get a 5 dollar lego set though


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Ahhh, lol I don't think I ever got a sucker from my doctor when I was younger  my mom would always take me too get a 5 dollar lego set though


Legos = Pure Bliss :thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> huh?


he said good luck to the 2 of us  for jobs


----------



## nonconductive

id definately rather have the legos


----------



## Bahugo

Lego's for the win! 

*Tank stuff:* so I tested the GH and KH today, after it being filled for four days:
GH 5-6 (It looked like 5 but added one more drop too be safe and it completely changed color)
kh: 3 

This was my results with stratum before I switched to RO water (this is from the old journal) 
GH @ 17-20 (I stopped counting at 17 and filled to 20 so it's either 17, 18, 19, or 20 I shook it at 20).
KH @ 6-7


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> id definately rather have the legos


26 years old, and I still buy them.



Bahugo said:


> Lego's for the win!
> 
> *Tank stuff:* so I tested the GH and KH today, after it being filled for four days:
> GH 5-6 (It looked like 5 but added one more drop too be safe and it completely changed color)
> kh: 3
> 
> This was my results with stratum before I switched to RO water (this is from the old journal)
> GH @ 17-20 (I stopped counting at 17 and filled to 20 so it's either 17, 18, 19, or 20 I shook it at 20).
> KH @ 6-7


What kind of test kit are you using?


----------



## Bahugo

Some GH and KH test I got a few months back. test 5ml of water, not a strip test


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Some GH and KH test I got a few months back. test 5ml of water, not a strip test


Got ya. I have API test kits and I hate using it for the hardness. I think I need the KH kit though.


----------



## Bahugo

Mixed some new ferts today, went back too what I was dosing before. When I bumped the ferts it was the first time I ever experienced BBA in my tank and that was the only thing that had changed (in the old 20g). Don't want to mess with it this time around.


----------



## Bahugo

This interview needs to come and be over with I'm sick of being nervous about it.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> This interview needs to come and be over with I'm sick of being nervous about it.


What time do you have it?


----------



## nonconductive

oooooooooo the anticipation


----------



## Bahugo

12:30


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> 12:30


Good luck man.roud:


----------



## nonconductive

tic toc tic toc tic toc


yea good luck. i hope you get it!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Good luck man.roud:





nonconductive said:


> tic toc tic toc tic toc
> 
> 
> yea good luck. i hope you get it!



Thanks, just got back *yeah that was quick* 

The interview seemed too go good, they seemed too like me. At the end they said that they have a few people left to interview and that the recruiter would let me know the decision but they would like to have somebody hired by the beginning of next week.


----------



## nonconductive

now comes the waiting.....


----------



## Bahugo

Aye, I'm just trying not too think about it or else I will be all nervous and paranoid and probably smoke 20 packs of cigarets till I hear something lol


----------



## tacks

Nice tank and first thread I have followed with a dirt substrate. I found it interesting. The best about getting your job. Ed


----------



## 150EH

Man, I quit smoking 8-17-11 at 1:17 am could you mail me a cigarette and I won't mention your pending job. The whole process is a mess now, now if your trying just get a pay the bills job at 7-11 the put you through so much bull it's like your applying to be a Astronaut or something.

A local marina checked my son's criminal record and I was shocked to find everyone checks your criminal & financial history, I gotta stop stealing stuff.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks, just got back *yeah that was quick*
> 
> The interview seemed too go good, they seemed too like me. At the end they said that they have a few people left to interview and that the recruiter would let me know the decision but they would like to have somebody hired by the beginning of next week.


At least it went well. My fingers are still crossed though.



150EH said:


> Man, I quit smoking 8-17-11 at 1:17 am could you mail me a cigarette and I won't mention your pending job. The whole process is a mess now, now if your trying just get a pay the bills job at 7-11 the put you through so much bull it's like your applying to be a Astronaut or something.
> 
> A local marina checked my son's criminal record and I was shocked to find everyone checks your criminal & financial history, I gotta stop stealing stuff.


It is amazing how thoroughly places check backgrounds now days. I think they checked my background better when I got my factory job than when I went in the military.


----------



## Bahugo

tacks said:


> Nice tank and first thread I have followed with a dirt substrate. I found it interesting. The best about getting your job. Ed


Not sure you could technically call this tank a dirt tank I only have some peat underneath the substrate, the only dirt tanks I have left right now are all emersed. Thanks, I really hope I get the job too 



150EH said:


> Man, I quit smoking 8-17-11 at 1:17 am could you mail me a cigarette and I won't mention your pending job. The whole process is a mess now, now if your trying just get a pay the bills job at 7-11 the put you through so much bull it's like your applying to be a Astronaut or something.
> 
> A local marina checked my son's criminal record and I was shocked to find everyone checks your criminal & financial history, I gotta stop stealing stuff.


Yeah they are pretty strict now days, I would imagine it would be that way with a bank though. Luckily I have alot of customer service experience and cash experience. 

I would think they would have some pretty strict back-grounding potential employees for any marina for illegal operations. 



cableguy69846 said:


> At least it went well. My fingers are still crossed though.


Yours didn't go as you planned?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yours didn't go as you planned?


Mine went really well. I think I blew the guy away when he asked me "A customer comes in and says he wants to set up a 10 gallon tank. How do you do it?" He said, what do you say to him. My reply was I would first ask what type of fish he was going to keep in it. I think I hit the nail on the head with that one alone. But we will see. I should know by tomorrow night.


----------



## Bahugo

any tips on gettin rid of surface film?


----------



## zachary908

Surface agitation


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> any tips on gettin rid of surface film?


Water movement. Try to point the spray bar up a little bit. Just enough that it moves the water slightly.


----------



## Bahugo

I raised it up a while ago it doesn't seem too help much.. I'm thinking about trying the paper towel approach


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I raised it up a while ago it doesn't seem too help much.. I'm thinking about trying the paper towel approach


You could try that. Is there any way to get more flow out of the spray bar?


----------



## Bahugo

I don't think it's the usual surface slime, I'm pretty sure it is from not rinsing my gravel


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I don't think it's the usual surface slime, I'm pretty sure it is from not rinsing my gravel


Could be. Maybe just give it some time.


----------



## Bahugo

Going to try and get rid of this surface slime today... wish me luck.


----------



## jkan0228

Bahugo said:


> Going to try and get rid of this surface slime today... wish me luck.


Does it just look like a film of oil?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Going to try and get rid of this surface slime today... wish me luck.


Good luck.


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> Does it just look like a film of oil?


Yeah


----------



## chad320

I cant offer any extra assistance on how to clear it but I did notice that after a WC its gone and if I dont add any ferts for a few days it stays away. As soon as I add ferts tho....tadah! There it is again.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I cant offer any extra assistance on how to clear it but I did notice that after a WC its gone and if I dont add any ferts for a few days it stays away. As soon as I add ferts tho....tadah! There it is again.


I did a tiny WC (just too get rid of the slime) and did the paper towel approach. The paper towel worked wonders... wish I read about the ferts before I added them back in :hihi: 

I think a major issue was the lack of rinsing the substrate, and my filter not really disturbing the surface. I'm hoping that the substrate is good for now and changing the filter so it disturbs the surface it won't come back. *fingers crossed* I honestly think it was effecting my lighting because for the first time ever I had glosso growing upwards and the tank was very dim.


----------



## Bahugo

Should I be concerned, here is a picture of what I am talking about, this is between the glass panels not in the corner silicone bead. This tank isn't even two weeks old.


----------



## Bahugo

Well, seeing as nothing goes right this is getting tore down so I can bring back this piece of lard tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Well, seeing as nothing goes right this is getting tore down so I can bring back this piece of lard tank.


I would bring it back. Either get another one or get your money back. I wouldn't blame the store though, that is the manufacturer's goof up.


----------



## Bahugo

That is the plan.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> That is the plan.


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## 150EH

That's pretty bad, somebody wasn't keep an I on the new guy assembling tanks.

I used to point a powerhead at the surface to break up scum, if I don't have strong agitation up there I will always have surface scum. I made my new vertical spray bar so after a waterchange when the tank is full there is no noise and little surface agitation, but after 3 days of evaporation the first hole is starting to get above the water line and break the surface tension and it starts to make a little noise, I kinda like the noise.


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah, it's abummer the scum wasn't coming back at all  

About to start draining the tank, then get the gravel out...


----------



## 150EH

Tell the store to make it right and for all that work your going to need freebies, they didn't make it like Cable said but it is their job to inspect incoming goods for defects and such.


----------



## Bahugo

I'm so annoyed right now... Went through all this crap and nothing can just work right. Layered the substrate a certain way and now it's all screwed. 

Why do I bother?


----------



## sewingalot

Holy cow on that corner.  Good think you noticed it. Definitely take that one back before you have a big mess to clean up. Keep up with water changes and the slick should go away if it's from not rinsing the substrate. Paper towels are great as well. If it's bacteria, there are other methods.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Holy cow on that corner.  Good think you noticed it. Definitely take that one back before you have a big mess to clean up. Keep up with water changes and the slick should go away if it's from not rinsing the substrate. Paper towels are great as well. If it's bacteria, there are other methods.


The thing that annoys me most is the aquarium was the cheapest part of the whole setup... what am I too do now? Pick all the peat that is mixed in and is going too be floating around the tank? Is it buoyant atleast and will float up or is it going too look like I have mud mixed in the substrate...


----------



## sewingalot

I'd contact the manufacturer with pictures and a detailed list on the supplies and ask them to compensate you. If they say no, I'd push a bit and say, what if this tank were to spring a leak then I have pictures before and after to prove it to post online? See what happens.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> The thing that annoys me most is the aquarium was the cheapest part of the whole setup... what am I too do now? Pick all the peat that is mixed in and is going too be floating around the tank? Is it buoyant atleast and will float up or is it going too look like I have mud mixed in the substrate...


Not sure about the peat. But it would make sense that it would float. If not, you will have to rinse it really well. I would think all the peat would wash out in a strainer and the Akadema would stay. Maybe?


----------



## Bahugo

Well I need too rinse out the tank and bring it up too petsmart hopefully things go smoothly


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Well I need too rinse out the tank and bring it up too petsmart hopefully things go smoothly


Good luck man. Which PetSmart?


----------



## chad320

Ugh, man that really sucks. Mostly for you, but I was eagerly awaiting to see this substrate in action. Giant bummer, I hope everything goes OK for you!!!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Good luck man. Which PetSmart?


In Crestwood 



chad320 said:


> Ugh, man that really sucks. Mostly for you, but I was eagerly awaiting to see this substrate in action. Giant bummer, I hope everything goes OK for you!!!


I got a new tank, they tried giving me a hard time about it but I just gave them the look like they were out of their mind. I'll have everything back up and running today hopefully with the same substrate so you will still get too see it in action


----------



## green_valley

Bahugo said:


> In Crestwood
> 
> 
> 
> I got a new tank, they tried giving me a hard time about it but I just gave them the look like they were out of their mind. I'll have everything back up and running today hopefully with the same substrate so you will still get too see it in action


:bounce:Good for you.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> In Crestwood
> 
> 
> 
> I got a new tank, they tried giving me a hard time about it but I just gave them the look like they were out of their mind. I'll have everything back up and running today hopefully with the same substrate so you will still get too see it in action


That is surprising that they gave you a hard time. They didn't give me a hard time at all when the root tab thing happened. Oh, well, you still got a good one in the end.:biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

That sucks balls bro. Hope you get a replacement tank without hassle. Good luck!


----------



## Bahugo

Just an update, got the background back on, new layer of peat and some new root tabs, added the substrate and stuff. 

I am going to be rearanging things, I am not a fan of the whole perfect factor of the old scape, I still want plants grouped up nicely and stuff but I want it less rehearsed looking. It just felt too.. point A... point B... point C... and so on, but no contrast... planning on adding rocks, more moss, more driftwood, possibly a crypt that I have been eying in the 10g for a while now...


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Just an update, got the background back on, new layer of peat and some new root tabs, added the substrate and stuff.
> 
> I am going to be rearanging things, I am not a fan of the whole perfect factor of the old scape, I still want plants grouped up nicely and stuff but I want it less rehearsed looking. It just felt too.. point A... point B... point C... and so on, but no contrast... planning on adding rocks, more moss, more driftwood, possibly a crypt that I have been eying in the 10g for a while now...


How did the substrate work out for you?


----------



## Bahugo

I have a feeling most of the old peat will float up


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I have a feeling most of the old peat will float up


That would be a good thing.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> That would be a good thing.


Yeah, I'm not too worried about it if I worry about it I'll just get ticked off about spending money. I'm really excited about this scape though! So I guess it turned out being a good thing.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah, I'm not too worried about it if I worry about it I'll just get ticked off about spending money. I'm really excited about this scape though! So I guess it turned out being a good thing.


Finding the silver lining is always a good thing.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

About to start getting everything set up had too eat and what not


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> About to start getting everything set up had too eat and what not


You should also throw some pics of the tank rack in there.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

lol maybe, 

on a side note, I totally under exaggerated how much more moss is going in, ALOT more moss. moss everywhere, moss is glued too my finger tips.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol maybe,
> 
> on a side note, I totally under exaggerated how much more moss is going in, ALOT more moss. moss everywhere, moss is glued too my finger tips.


Lol. If you hold them under the light, will it grow?:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

They would look like evergreen trees


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> They would look like evergreen trees


Lol. You could get some really small X-Mas lights and be all festive next month.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

I just lol's should have some hardscape pics in a bit


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I just lol's should have some hardscape pics in a bit


Nice. I wonder if you could get ornaments that small too.:hihi:


----------



## chad320

Oh geez, whos going to be the first to do the white sand and Moss/pine tree with tiny little ornaments glued on?


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Oh geez, whos going to be the first to do the white sand and Moss/pine tree with tiny little ornaments glued on?


Now you have my gears turning. I have an empty tank...... :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

pics incoming


----------



## Bahugo

*Pile'o'driftwood*









*Pile'o'rocks*









*Progress









Mossness monster
































*


----------



## 150EH

Sweet, did you look over the new tanks seems good? That's odd that they gave you a hard time at Petsmart, mostly nobody that works their cares about anything but punching out and going home.

But you do get to scape again, so it wasn't all bad :smile:


----------



## Bahugo

Meh atleast I got it replaced, yeah the seams on this one look good. How do you like the new scape so far? I am really considering adding a crypt... I thiink it would add some nice contrast on the left 

Tank isn't nearly as clear as it was the first time I filled, but I kind of expected it... going to probably run the filter all nigh then plant in the morning after i finish filling it up...


----------



## 2in10

Good looking scape, sorry to hear of the problems.


----------



## 150EH

It looks good and Crypts always sound good, plus the sediment will feed the mosses a little. The good thing is you will always look at the seams first when buying a tank, so thats a good thing.


----------



## cableguy69846

New scape looks good man.:icon_smil


----------



## nonconductive

rich after attaching moss:



















glad you got the seam issue all straightened out.


----------



## cableguy69846

:hihi: @Non-c.


----------



## Dragonfish

Is North Chicago too far for you to drive for a job? If not and you don't get the teller gig shoot me a PM.


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> Good looking scape, sorry to hear of the problems.


Thanks 



150EH said:


> It looks good and Crypts always sound good, plus the sediment will feed the mosses a little. The good thing is you will always look at the seams first when buying a tank, so thats a good thing.


Yeah I will definitely keep an eye out on all tanks from now on. 



cableguy69846 said:


> New scape looks good man.:icon_smil


Thanks 



nonconductive said:


> rich after attaching moss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad you got the seam issue all straightened out.


Thanks, lol I was thinking about a moss beard instead of a regular one, nice green and lush for Christmas colors 




Dragonfish said:


> Is North Chicago too far for you to drive for a job? If not and you don't get the teller gig shoot me a PM.


I'll let you know, what type of job is it? You can shoot me a PM if you want to keep it off the forums


----------



## Bahugo

About to start planting here in a few minutes. This weather sucks, I feel like I am stuck in the morning funk... (it's cloudy out)


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> About to start planting here in a few minutes. This weather sucks, I feel like I am stuck in the morning funk... (it's cloudy out)


I hate that feeling.:icon_cry:


----------



## Bahugo

so do I...  Well I will try too get everything planted today so expect pictures throughout the day!!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> so do I...  Well I will try too get everything planted today so expect pictures throughout the day!!


Sweet.:thumbsup:

I need to upload some pics and sift some dirt.


----------



## Bahugo

Planting is going slow but it is going.. I had too figure out my filter I wanted too switch it too a spraybar but it ended up not working because of a mistake I made so I am back too the nozzle thing


----------



## Bahugo

My downoi looks horrible from getting tore out again


----------



## Bahugo

Finished up everything besides the glosso


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Finished up everything besides the glosso


Nice. Have fun with the glosso.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Going to do it tomorrow morning, will get some pics up in a minute


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Going to do it tomorrow morning, will get some pics up in a minute


Got ya. Looking forward to the pictures. I just put a bunch up in mine too.roud: PB was being a pain earlier too. Not sure if it was just me or if it is the site.


----------



## Bahugo

They are uploading fine for me *shrug* Only time I ever have issues with it denying pics is when I delete a picture and try too upload it (like my photo folder didn't refresh and still shows it) then it will lock up PB. 

FTS 









*Left side









Middle









Right side









Downoi "pathway" between the rocks and from the lower section too the higher section









Lower portion and between rocks








Upper portion 









Ludwigia sp hybrid "red" bush in the back







*


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> They are uploading fine for me *shrug* Only time I ever have issues with it denying pics is when I delete a picture and try too upload it (like my photo folder didn't refresh and still shows it) then it will lock up PB.


Tank looks good man. Lot's of growing in to do. Should look even better when it does.

I don't know what was up with it today. It kept giving me an "Upload Failed image blahblahblah" and when it would finally get them up, it would turn them around on me. I didn't understand it. I manually turned them with PB, and when I posted them, it was still sideways. I have no clue.


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah I have a ton of growing in too do, I'm leaving it be this time around I'm so sick of messing with things... especially this close together my downoi is really looking sad, a bunch of plants were just starting to grow after getting trimmed then they had too get tore out, etc etc... I'm really happy with this scape, you just have to kind of picture it... everything grown in super thick then you have the moss rocks creating bushes... I will probably keep the tops of the rocks trimmed down a little shorter, I wanted them more for contrast/shadows.. throw off the monotony of the tank and make it alot more wilder looking. I really don't plan on trimming anything for a while... I miss my plants being a half inch too the top. I'm going to watch my co2 and dosing so everything will rebound hopefully. Plants need to straighten back out, same old stuff. It's frustrating because everything was straightened out and settling in nicely then had too get ripped out because of the seam.. i was noticing growth on everything before I tore it out so hopefully it should rebound quickly.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah I have a ton of growing in too do, I'm leaving it be this time around I'm so sick of messing with things... especially this close together my downoi is really looking sad, a bunch of plants were just starting to grow after getting trimmed then they had too get tore out, etc etc... I'm really happy with this scape, you just have to kind of picture it... everything grown in super thick then you have the moss rocks creating bushes... I will probably keep the tops of the rocks trimmed down a little shorter, I wanted them more for contrast/shadows.. throw off the monotony of the tank and make it alot more wilder looking. I really don't plan on trimming anything for a while... I miss my plants being a half inch too the top. I'm going to watch my co2 and dosing so everything will rebound hopefully. Plants need to straighten back out, same old stuff. It's frustrating because everything was straightened out and settling in nicely then had too get ripped out because of the seam.. i was noticing growth on everything before I tore it out so hopefully it should rebound quickly.


I think you will be ok. Are you going to dial back the CO2 and ferts for a while?


----------



## jkan0228

Its gonna like superb once everything grows in!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I think you will be ok. Are you going to dial back the CO2 and ferts for a while?


I'm going back too what I use too dose, I may increase it since I am cranking the co2 and stuff since no livestock in there right now..


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'm going back too what I use too dose, I may increase it since I am cranking the co2 and stuff since no livestock in there right now..


Got ya. Will that cause an algae outbreak, or will you be all good?

Any fauna ideas yet?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Got ya. Will that cause an algae outbreak, or will you be all good?
> 
> Any fauna ideas yet?


Never know until you try! I may actually keep dosing the same because I forgot about all the root tabs in there.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Never know until you try! I may actually keep dosing the same because I forgot about all the root tabs in there.


If it comes down to it, throw some ottos in there. The algae will go away really quick.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> If it comes down to it, throw some ottos in there. The algae will go away really quick.:icon_smil


Yeah that's always an option


----------



## Bahugo

Somebody come plant my glosso for me lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Somebody come plant my glosso for me lol


Lol. Couldn't pay me enough for that job.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

ill plant it for you! just wont be in your tank....


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> ill plant it for you! just wont be in your tank....


Do you want some glosso? And are you still interested in some cabomba? I have some that I can probably ship next week.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Do you want some glosso? And are you still interested in some cabomba? I have some that I can probably ship next week.


umm... will it do well in medium tech? it would definitely give me motivation to get my tank looking decent before it gets here! so yeah, id be interesteded. and yes, id love some cabomba  i might even be able to send you some stuff too  go ahead and pm me and we will work something out


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> umm... will it do well in medium tech? it would definitely give me motivation to get my tank looking decent before it gets here! so yeah, id be interesteded. and yes, id love some cabomba  i might even be able to send you some stuff too  go ahead and pm me and we will work something out


PM sent.roud:


----------



## orchidman

where are you putting the glosso rich?


----------



## Bahugo

in the tank lool


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> in the tank lool


:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

ohh haha wow... your funny....


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> :hihi:


:flick: lol I think there is one other plant I want too add


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> :flick: lol I think there is one other plant I want too add


What's that?


----------



## Bahugo

A surprise!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> A surprise!


DOH!!

Looking forward to it.roud:


----------



## orchidman

gahhh


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> gahhh


I hate when he does that too. Lol.


----------



## orchidman

seems like he is doing it more often of late! thats why im sending you riccia, because youll tell ppl what your getting!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> seems like he is doing it more often of late! thats why im sending you riccia, because youll tell ppl what your getting!


Lol. He does do that more and more. :icon_lol:

I like telling people what I am getting.roud:


----------



## orchidman

me too! check ma journal bro


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> me too! check ma journal bro


Will do.:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides


Nice.roud:

I have some of that, but not sure if it is still alive. Does that plant carpet at all?


----------



## orchidman

ha we got it out of him!! ahhaah 


thats a really nice plant rich!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice.roud:
> 
> I have some of that, but not sure if it is still alive. Does that plant carpet at all?


Yeah it does, that's not really what I am looking for but it is hard to explain. 



orchidman said:


> ha we got it out of him!! ahhaah
> 
> 
> thats a really nice plant rich!


Thanks! Yeah then you guys stop talking lol


----------



## orchidman

because we dont see pics!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah it does, that's not really what I am looking for but it is hard to explain.


I will just have to wait and see then.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

Still need too get the glosso planted, had too babysit will probably do it in a minute.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Still need too get the glosso planted, had too babysit will probably do it in a minute.


:icon_cry:


----------



## Bahugo

Glosso would probably be easy too plant right now for how mushy my brain feels lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Glosso would probably be easy too plant right now for how mushy my brain feels lol


Lol. Kids fried you out huh? How many and how old are they?


----------



## Bahugo

one kid, 5


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> one kid, 5


That's all? You make it sound like it is a small army. Lol. I still feel ya though. Sometimes one kid can be worse than 5.


----------



## Bahugo

pics incoming


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> pics incoming


:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

*glosso









hydrocotyle (spelling) I really have no idea how too plant this plant









































*

The goal is too form some bushes but I really want it too crawl over the rocks and intertwine with the moss. and creep along the edge of the glosso, not take over, but just look wilder.


----------



## cableguy69846

If that plant works like you want it to, that is going to be awesome.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

I'm not too concerned, as long as it transitions fine I'll be able too trim it and train it different ways. I'm more worried about it transitioning because I really had no idea how too plant it, I tried planting some short stems, some in a bunch, some upside down (lol not intentionally), whatever way I could think of. When I looked it up some people said plant it like glosso, other people said take a bunch and put a rock on top of it... I only found one or two sites that had info on how too plant it so I just kind of winged it. As long as it transitions I can train it hopefully.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'm not too concerned, as long as it transitions fine I'll be able too trim it and train it different ways. I'm more worried about it transitioning because I really had no idea how too plant it, I tried planting some short stems, some in a bunch, some upside down (lol not intentionally), whatever way I could think of. When I looked it up some people said plant it like glosso, other people said take a bunch and put a rock on top of it... I only found one or two sites that had info on how too plant it so I just kind of winged it. As long as it transitions I can train it hopefully.


Got ya. I assumed you could plant it like Glosso. I have mine with just one bit in the sand and the rest floating. I will have to check on it though. I will let you know.


----------



## chad320

If you get a litlle of it in the substrate itll grow. It likes to grow up and will need trimmed to keep it low and bushy. Nice pics BTW!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> If you get a litlle of it in the substrate itll grow. It likes to grow up and will need trimmed to keep it low and bushy. Nice pics BTW!


I got it in the substrate, so I'm hoping it will grow, I heard if there is adequate light it will carpet/bush/crawl have you had any luck with it doing that? 

Thanks! Now I just need too get everything too start growing in lol. Go crazy again. The only plant I really plan on keeping an eye on too trim is the hydrocotyle (spelling) too try and get it too crawl and go over the rocks and partially through the glosso, I would like it too fill in around the base of the driftwood too. Everything else will just get grown out until It's growing out of control again. then I am going too do the Quagmire Jaws attack on my plants Gi Gi Gi Gi Gi Giggity! Snip snip snip.


----------



## Da Plant Man

That glosso will overtake your tank. Lookin' good! roud:


----------



## orchidman

lookin good  nice job with the glosso!

that hydrocotyl is cool, its a stem plant, so if you get part of it in the substrate it will be fine, just like chad said 

check my journal for an update soon


----------



## Bahugo

Plants seem too be straightening back out, have the surface scum again though.. downoi still looks horrible...


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Plants seem too be straightening back out, have the surface scum again though.. downoi still looks horrible...


Don't worry. You have been here before, it will all turn around.:icon_cool


----------



## orchidman

i wonder what the surface scum is from. mine went away when i repositioned things to i had ripples


----------



## Bahugo

anybody ever use the sunsun/perfect hw-302 canister filter


----------



## orchidman

i havent, but i know ppl have had good luck with it


----------



## Bahugo

I noticed a bunch of growth on some of the plants, downoi is still blaaaaah. This is the first time I have ever seen downoi melt lol.


----------



## orchidman

at least youve got growth on the others!


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah I guess


----------



## orchidman

haha


----------



## nonconductive

welcome to the melting downoi club.


----------



## Bahugo

Is it melting for you NonC?


----------



## nonconductive

yea mine all melted.


----------



## orchidman

haha well im the sole member of the "doesnt have downoi" club.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> yea mine all melted.


Have they rebounded for you at all? 



orchidman said:


> haha well im the sole member of the "doesnt have downoi" club.


I'm sure you will get some eventually!


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Have they rebounded for you at all?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will get some eventually!


if you guys get it to stop melting and share with me! :flick:


----------



## Bahugo

This is the first time it has melted for me, I would imagine it has too do with the switch up of substrate + removed from aquarium twice in a week + change in water parameters.


----------



## orchidman

thats probably what it is. im sure it will rebound


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> thats probably what it is. im sure it will rebound



I have noticed one new crown I'm pretty sure, I haven't inspected all of them closely I can just see the melting leaves from my computer chair lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> haha well im the sole member of the "doesnt have downoi" club.


Lol. You are not alone in that club man.


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. You are not alone in that club man.


woot! add me to that~


----------



## zachary908

Working out and in between sets, so I figured I'd stop in for a minute. 



nonconductive said:


> yea mine all melted.


Non C, are you using any Co2? I find mine melts without it.



Bahugo said:


> downoi is still blaaaaah. This is the first time I have ever seen downoi melt lol.


It will rebound, bro! Probably the change in water parameters. Mine melted a fair amount when I went without Co2 for a week, but it's doing great now.


----------



## orchidman

well at least im not the only cool one!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> well at least im not the only cool one!


Bob you are always the only cool one in my book. 

I should try and get some pics tomorrow. i would tonight, but I don't know I'm feeling kind of lazy.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Bob you are always the only cool one in my book.
> 
> I should try and get some pics tomorrow. i would tonight, but I don't know I'm feeling kind of lazy.


roud: awull! well dont i feel special?!


----------



## Bahugo

This fell far far behind, should have pics up today


----------



## Bahugo

Pics coming in a bit


----------



## Bahugo

*FTS: 

















Left









Middle









Right









L. Hybrid filling in nicely:









Ton of new growth on R. Rotundifolia 









Back left corner Mixed ludwigia's and stuff 







*


----------



## zachary908

Looks good, everything seems to be growing really well!


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Looks good, everything seems to be growing really well!


Yeah! I have a feeling I might have too trim the Didiplis Diandra soon though.. It is really outpacing everything else lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Looks good man.:biggrin:

The Didiplis does grow pretty quick.


----------



## Bahugo

Yup yup, it needs to get trimmed down one of these days but I don't know what too do with the trimmings lol.


----------



## zachary908

Got those pics up that you asked for, Rich!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yup yup, it needs to get trimmed down one of these days but I don't know what too do with the trimmings lol.


That is my problem. I end up trashing a lot of mine now, cuz I don't have tanks to spread them out to anymore.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

Sell, Sell, Sell!!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Sell, Sell, Sell!!!!


Lol. I need to get my farm tanks up and running so I can do that.


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> Sell, Sell, Sell!!!!


Lol, what is D. Diandra worth


----------



## Bahugo

Good morning everybody


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Good morning everybody


Buenos dias.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

Anybody need some D. Diandra lol


----------



## nonconductive

tank is looking good rich!


----------



## chad320

Your tank looks like its moving forward nicely. As opposed to algae smothered like mine 
What kind of R. rotundafolia is that? Colorata or regular? And do you remember what kind of polygoanum you have? The stuff you sent me is doing great. Was it 'Sao paulo' or kawagoawhatchamacallit? I cant wait to see this tank hit its stride again, it should fill in great!!!


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> tank is looking good rich!


Thanks! 



chad320 said:


> Your tank looks like its moving forward nicely. As opposed to algae smothered like mine
> What kind of R. rotundafolia is that? Colorata or regular? And do you remember what kind of polygoanum you have? The stuff you sent me is doing great. Was it 'Sao paulo' or kawagoawhatchamacallit? I cant wait to see this tank hit its stride again, it should fill in great!!!


I thought Colorata and Rotundafolia were different species? Pretty sure I have regular, if I'm not mistaken I sent you a bunch. 

It is the Kawagawhateveryouwannacallit one lol. 

Thanks chad, I feel like everything is really starting too take off, even my downoi is starting too grow new sprouts! 

I am really debating too replace a few plants, more specifically the mixed ludwigia's on the left side, I might safe some of the brevipes.. I was looking at these species: 

R. Colorata
Limnophila repens 'Mini'
Rotala Indica Ammannia sp. 'Bonsai
Limnophila aromatica

Any thoughts/opinions?


----------



## chad320

Yes. Get all of those stems you mentioned but keep 1 or 2 brevipes. These guys get a nice nice orange to them when they get 1/2 way up but they are also BIG so id only keep a few. Then sell me the rest of your new stems when they grow out


----------



## Bahugo

LoL, but I don't know what too do with the plants on that side... I feel like they are too short too sell still


----------



## chad320

Raok a newb for shipping. I just mowed down my mess and gave them away as freebies. Its nice to make a buck but not always proper or conveinent.


----------



## Bahugo

That might be a possibility


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Yes. Get all of those stems you mentioned but keep 1 or 2 brevipes. These guys get a nice nice orange to them when they get 1/2 way up but they are also BIG so id only keep a few. Then sell me the rest of your new stems when they grow out


The other thing that sucks is I can't really tell most of the ludwigia apart... I am almost certain there is brevipes in there but a ton of other ones too... I should just ship that off too you lol.. I think I still have your address.


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> The other thing that sucks is I can't really tell most of the ludwigia apart... I am almost certain there is brevipes in there but a ton of other ones too... I should just ship that off too you lol.. I think I still have your address.


Send it. Ill return the favor. I have some extra room ATM for some stems. What varieties do you think are in htere? I have brevipes x arcuatat right now. And the red stuff.


----------



## Bahugo

No idea too be totally honest, I bought one from a LFS and then Sara sent me a box'o'stuff a long time ago and there are a few in there I think... I also have the big Ludwigia red one, pretty sure I sent you a stem of that one though.. The L. Hybrid (red red one that's a decent penny in SnS) is a real weed,do you have that one? I cut it into several stems thinking it would grow slower because I never payed attention too its growth rate pretty sure all the stems have sideshoots and are very quickly catching up too my D.Diandra I'm pretty sure it grew an inch today atleast lol. The red ones aren't in that corner, but if you needed some of the hybrid I'm sure I could trim some pretty soon. 

The other option would be too move the random Ludwigia into another tank for now.. not sure where.. if I waited a few weeks for it too grow I could transfer it too the 56g. 

On a side note my R wallichii seems too be growing nicely for a change, it seems like my leaves are alot smaller (shorter) though now... maybe when I first got it it was emersed? It must be the Akadama!


----------



## chad320

I am having quite a time with the wallichii too. I had it too shaded so well see how it goes this time around


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I am having quite a time with the wallichii too. I had it too shaded so well see how it goes this time around


It's definitely a funny plant sometimes.


----------



## Bahugo

So I just watched my german blue rams spawn, was totally random.


----------



## orchidman

eww!


----------



## Bahugo

They are in the community tank so I doubt anything will come clsoe too surviving,.


----------



## orchidman

haha! if you should raise them then send them to me!!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> They are in the community tank so I doubt anything will come clsoe too surviving,.


Why not pull the eggs out?


----------



## Bahugo

They scatter their eggs in my gravel. they dig a ditch and lay them on the rocks. I don't have anywhere to try too raise them anyways.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> They scatter their eggs in my gravel. they dig a ditch and lay them on the rocks. I don't have anywhere to try too raise them anyways.


Got ya. You never know, a few may survive.


----------



## orchidman

if some survive by cahnce, you should send them to me  

you should post some pics of them!


----------



## speedie408

Question for you Rich...

What brand of Akadama are you using and what's the grain size? Oh, and how much did you pick it up for and where?


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> Question for you Rich...
> 
> What brand of Akadama are you using and what's the grain size? Oh, and how much did you pick it up for and where?












Akadama double line small grain got it off ebay for 49.xx$ including priority shipping for 16 liter I think? 

Are you thinking of trying it Nick?


----------



## speedie408

Yup 

Thanks bud.


----------



## 150EH

Finally Akadama, I thought you guys were pulling my leg, is this the next step in plant nutrition or what the deal with this stuff. It looked really coarse in the photos and kinda like a beige gravel but maybe the scale was off with a macro shot of I could just be having a senior moment, it happens.

Edit: Ok Bansai soil but what makes you want to add it to your tank??

Edit II: That's pretty cool stuff any idea how long it lasts, I'm guessing it starts out higher in nutrients than Flourite but has even better properties of storing nutrients added to the water, I watched a youtube video and the dust seemed to settle very fast and go straight to the bottom and it was also very soft after it got wet unlike Flourite which has been in my tank for 7 years and I would need a hammer to smash it.


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> Yup
> 
> Thanks bud.


In a new tank or in an existing tank? Honestly my biggest recommendation is don't rinse it and put it in the tank before you fill, then slowly fill it in you will have no clouding at all. I love it so far, the peat+osmo caps underneath seem too be doing really well for growth, everything is growing nicely, even all of my downoi has turned around. 

Let me know if you have any questions! 



150EH said:


> Finally Akadama, I thought you guys were pulling my leg, is this the next step in plant nutrition or what the deal with this stuff. It looked really coarse in the photos and kinda like a beige gravel but maybe the scale was off with a macro shot of I could just be having a senior moment, it happens.
> 
> Edit: Ok Bansai soil but what makes you want to add it to your tank??
> 
> Edit II: That's pretty cool stuff any idea how long it lasts, I'm guessing it starts out higher in nutrients than Flourite but has even better properties of storing nutrients added to the water, I watched a youtube video and the dust seemed to settle very fast and go straight to the bottom and it was also very soft after it got wet unlike Flourite which has been in my tank for 7 years and I would need a hammer to smash it.


There are several reasons too use it, and it isn't new too the hobby it has been used in other countries for the longest time in aquariums and also shrimp keeping. The substrate on it's own isn't nutrient heavy, but it does great with dosing and it has an incredibly high CeC. It is some what soft, my stratum is alot easier too crush then this though. And the only time I have issues with the hardness is when it is wet and out of the aquarium, as in it gets rolled in my hand or something, but even then it isn't all that soft. It is true that the dust settles incredibly fast, and if you go really slow you can avoid most of the big dust balls all together. It buffers the water nicely too. I have also had great growth in plants.. even though all my downoi melted from transferring it and the issues I had with the tank so it got ripped up again, now that it has rebounded it is the quickest I have ever seen downoi grow in my tanks.. 

I love the stuff so far, I'm doing this journal so people can follow and see how it goes. And too answer questions along the way. These are just from my experience and there is alot of available information on the web.


----------



## orchidman

random fact about akadama, its a naturally occuring clay


----------



## Bahugo

Found some more dead shrimp in the old 20g . . . I am too the point where I am going to give up with them. What should I stock the new 20g at this rate I'll have no shrimp left lol...


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Found some more dead shrimp in the old 20g . . . I am too the point where I am going to give up with them. What should I stock the new 20g at this rate I'll have no shrimp left lol...


Are you sure they were eating all the food that you put in there? I cleaned the gravel out in my shrimp tank the other day, and the bucket I was draining into was black and smelled like death. What are your parameters like?


----------



## Bahugo

I have barley been feeding them lately. They demolish what I put in there. Parameters are still fine, I'm guessing whatever hit them hadn't completely worked its course or something like that.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I have barley been feeding them lately. They demolish what I put in there. Parameters are still fine, I'm guessing whatever hit them hadn't completely worked its course or something like that.


You could be right. I am at a complete loss now. Sorry man.

Is it only the CRS, or the cherries too?


----------



## Bahugo

CRS yet again. Sucks I feel like I have to bend over and take it at this point, I don't have the money too do anything about it too try too rescue them.


----------



## chad320

I would keep some carbon around as a backup for any shrimp. It seems to remedy the problem long enough to think it over and remedy the real problem. 
Sometimes you just have to admit that a mistake is a mistake. Move on and try again.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> CRS yet again. Sucks I feel like I have to bend over and take it at this point, I don't have the money too do anything about it too try too rescue them.


Dang. That is not cool at all.



chad320 said:


> I would keep some carbon around as a backup for any shrimp. It seems to remedy the problem long enough to think it over and remedy the real problem.
> Sometimes you just have to admit that a mistake is a mistake. Move on and try again.


Good to know on the carbon.


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah, down the road whenever I get a job I would like too setup some shrimp tanks just for shrimps and completely restart. 

I am considering going fish rout for this tank even though I would love me some shrimp in there lol. or get some fire reds I never had issues with cherry shrimp. Maybe some CPD's


----------



## chad320

If you get a good colony established, you can add a bunch of fish. Just be sure to get the shrimp going first and give them some cover. I cant seem to get rid of the colony in the 65g. 72 Tetras, rasboras, and cats, and STILL 2 kinds of shrimp. There shrimps were 1st though


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah, down the road whenever I get a job I would like too setup some shrimp tanks just for shrimps and completely restart.
> 
> I am considering going fish rout for this tank even though I would love me some shrimp in there lol. or get some fire reds I never had issues with cherry shrimp. Maybe some CPD's


Go with the CPD's. I may do that for my 10 gallon as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> If you get a good colony established, you can add a bunch of fish. Just be sure to get the shrimp going first and give them some cover. I cant seem to get rid of the colony in the 65g. 72 Tetras, rasboras, and cats, and STILL 2 kinds of shrimp. There shrimps were 1st though


I actually had a few other ideas: 

Pseudomugil Gertrudae Aru's II (I really do love these fish) 
Peacock Gudgeons 
Scarlet badis 

I had a few other ideas but those are the ones I remember off the top of my head, I really would enjoy having fish in the high tech tanks, truth be told when the old 20g was a crazy overgrown mess I wondered why I had shrimp, you never saw them. Or like you recommend get a good colony set up (cough when are you sending me some Taiwan's? lol) and then pick a fish and hold off on CRS for further endeavors


----------



## chad320

I can also vouch for the CPDs. Trust me tho, they are best displayed in a single specie tank.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I can also vouch for the CPDs. Trust me tho, they are best displayed in a single specie tank.


Well how would your super reds and CPD's look in a tank? :icon_mrgr 

Or these sexy things 









There are some fish that I would love too have but don't know how well it would work in a 20g long


----------



## chad320

Why wouldnt they work? Those are some awesome fish!! I would guess they would get along good with shrimp too if you kept them fed. You got a kid:hihi: She keeps mine fed  They remind me of threadfin rainbows


----------



## Bahugo

Who knows at this point... I need a job before I can stock with anything. I honestly think I would wait for the Aru' II's so I could put them in their own tank and attempt too breed them out because I really do enjoy those fish. 

I should just get a Puffer. Or make my tank a river tank (planted of course) and get some stipheodon sp. (probably spelt the name really wrong) gobys and some of your super red's chad


----------



## chad320

A giant army of any small fish will look cool. The giant army of cool fish is the hard part


----------



## Bahugo

Or a few fish with alot of personality? I love the personality of my peacock gudgeons they are the boss of my 56g tank lol. 

I do like schooling fish, but sometimes I feel like it is so cliche especially in high tech tanks. 

Do CPD's have personality?


----------



## chad320

Yes and no. The males like to squabble amongst themselves and are constantly displaying to each other . Otherwise they just hang out in a loose group. Not schooling all in the same direction, just hanging out together.


----------



## Bahugo

Decisions, decisions.

If anybody has recommendations on stocking let me know!


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Well how would your super reds and CPD's look in a tank? :icon_mrgr
> 
> Or these sexy things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some fish that I would love too have but don't know how well it would work in a 20g long


cool fishh!!!




Bahugo said:


> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> If anybody has recommendations on stocking let me know!


http://costliest.net/costliest-aquarium-fish/
you should get a platinum arrowana! 

hillstream loaches would be cool.

2 dwarf puffers would be cool.

an apisto pair would be cool

a million chilli rasbora, or emerald eye rasboras

shell dwelling cichlids


----------



## TickleMyElmo

That killi looks awesome! :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

Those are the ones that Nick has! Awesome fish.


----------



## Bahugo

I was totally going too update something about my tank but I can't remember what I Wanted too say lol....


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I was totally going too update something about my tank but I can't remember what I Wanted too say lol....


ROFL!!! I call that a Brain Fart.:help:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> ROFL!!! I call that a Brain Fart.:help:


yeah

So anybody need some D. Diandra??


----------



## nonconductive

no but bob needs a hug.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> no but bob needs a hug.


Is that what you are doing this weekend? :hihi: 

I need too trim the D. Diandra today, and I have some weird funk on the driftwood, I can't really tell if it is the normal driftwood funk starting to fall off or if is some type of algae.


----------



## nonconductive

yea all weekend i'm gunna snuggle bob and his volleyballs.

what color is the funk?


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> yea all weekend i'm gunna snuggle bob and his volleyballs.
> 
> what color is the funk?


Green/brownish it's mucus-y looking but it's like... wavey? Not the usual slime stuff that is on the driftwood.. Truth be told I'm so sick of this driftwood I have some BBA sprouting on it and it just doesn't seem too like me.. I never had this issue with the old driftwood... 

I'm *really Really REALLY *beginning too miss this layout with my old wood...


----------



## chad320

*cough* We miss it too :hihi: Im sure the new tank will come around. it always takes a few months for them to start looking good and usually 4-5 to hit its stride. Itll be a fine piece of work by x-mas.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> *cough* We miss it too :hihi: Im sure the new tank will come around. it always takes a few months for them to start looking good and usually 4-5 to hit its stride. Itll be a fine piece of work by x-mas.


Thanks Chad, everything is filling in nicely, I just meant more the hardscape, you can barley tell there is driftwood in the old scape, in this one it's pretty obviously with the wood and I liked the overgrown mossness lol I'm about to run out the door though I'll explain better later..


----------



## Bahugo

I ordered a new filter today also.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I ordered a new filter today also.


What kind?


----------



## Bahugo

Canister!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Canister!


What filter did you have on it before?


----------



## Bahugo

A canister filter lol


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> yeah
> 
> So anybody need some D. Diandra??


diplis would be cool 



nonconductive said:


> no but bob needs a hug.


yes i do!



nonconductive said:


> yea all weekend i'm gunna snuggle bob and his volleyballs.
> 
> what color is the funk?


:icon_roll :icon_eek: umm... yeah... when was i going to be notified?



Bahugo said:


> Canister!


what kind?? eheim 2232 perhaps?


----------



## chad320

Rich is sooooo sneaky! He gets a new canister and doesnt tell us what kind, doesnt post any pics, and just logs off and leaves us hanging? Sneaky...


----------



## orchidman

haha! "you sneaky rich!" rofl

i think we should boycott him. but i wont say it because im buttering him up for some plants!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> diplis would be cool
> 
> what kind?? eheim 2232 perhaps?


Lol do you need some Diandra? 

Eheim is too expensive for my blood. 



chad320 said:


> Rich is sooooo sneaky! He gets a new canister and doesnt tell us what kind, doesnt post any pics, and just logs off and leaves us hanging? Sneaky...


I was going too take some pics but this algae crap is driving me nuts on the DW, I'm going to fix it tomorrow probably and possibly do a trim. Everything is filling in very nicely. 

It is the HW 302 264 gph or whatever, the one without the UV lamp. I am upgrading the fluval 105. The old canister will go on the old 20g. I didn't get it yet just ordered it today. Hopefully it will come relatively quickly. 

P.s. Chad left you a comment in your journal haven't checked if your replied yet. 

Bob, you can call me Mr. Sneaky.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Lol do you need some Diandra?
> 
> Eheim is too cheap for my blood.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going too take some pics but this algae crap is driving me nuts on the DW, I'm going to fix it tomorrow probably and possibly do a trim. Everything is filling in very nicely.
> 
> It is the HW 302 264 gph or whatever, the one without the UV lamp. I am upgrading the fluval 105. The old canister will go on the old 20g. I didn't get it yet just ordered it today. Hopefully it will come relatively quickly.
> 
> P.s. Chad left you a comment in your journal haven't checked if your replied yet.
> 
> Bob, you can call me Mr. Sneaky.


i see. your one of those rich-no pun intended-kids who just brags about their pricey equipment! 

get a pic before the trim!

haha. id love some diplis diandra, but i dont know if i should spend money on plants right now. even if its just shipping. nevertheless, maybe in the future, or now, i should buy some of your emersed stuff to jump start my emersed, and you can throw in some diplis. :drool:


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> i see. your one of those rich-no pun intended-kids who just brags about their pricey equipment!
> 
> get a pic before the trim!
> 
> haha. id love some diplis diandra, but i dont know if i should spend money on plants right now. even if its just shipping. nevertheless, maybe in the future, or now, i should buy some of your emersed stuff to jump start my emersed, and you can throw in some diplis. :drool:


LOL I was about to be like "what in the world are you on calling me a rich kid who brags about pricey equipment" Then I re-read what I said. It should say:

"Eheim is too expensive for my blood"


----------



## orchidman

haha  i cant afford it! the only way i have an eheim is great deals on SNS and usps insurance!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> haha  i cant afford it! the only way i have an eheim is great deals on SNS and usps insurance!


Lol  Well the new filter is ordered now just waiting for it too ship.. he is in Wisconsin so hopefully it will arrive quickly. 

Going to get some pics today, need too clean up some algae, trim, yada yada.


----------



## orchidman

cool!


----------



## Bahugo

This might be turning into a rescape...


----------



## Bahugo

pics incoming


----------



## Bahugo

Two crap tastic before pictures 



















Yeah I have some sexy gda on the glass, you can see it on the ride side really good. Notice the algae on the DW in the middle, I told Kate it looks like somebody has their hair down in a convertible the way it moves in the current lol. This stuff grew like 4 inches in a day it was sick. 

No after pics, have some fiddling with wood and stuff too do. I am going to attempt too make this my last rescape.

P.s. the moss is brown because I never dusted it off lol it isn't algae.


----------



## 150EH

How do you feel this substrate is doing compared to others, not ADA but more similar substrates like Flourite, or at least I would thing they are similar with either not being nutrient rich but both having the ability to hold and delivery nutrients. There is another aspect to these substrates that I never really think about and that is how it softens the water, my Flourite is very old but it still reduces the pH by 0.2, it's not much but I have no idea what is did when it was new. I like the idea of the Akadama but curious on your progress.

BTW I will be started a Nano with Stratum and it will be the only other substrate I've ever tried, so it should be interesting although the tanks will not be equal because I have never had a planted tank without CO2, so it will be a first for me. It certainly won't have a large variety of plant material but Flourite is close to inert so I should notice some difference in plant growth.


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> How do you feel this substrate is doing compared to others, not ADA but more similar substrates like Flourite, or at least I would thing they are similar with either not being nutrient rich but both having the ability to hold and delivery nutrients. There is another aspect to these substrates that I never really think about and that is how it softens the water, my Flourite is very old but it still reduces the pH by 0.2, it's not much but I have no idea what is did when it was new. I like the idea of the Akadama but curious on your progress.
> 
> BTW I will be started a Nano with Stratum and it will be the only other substrate I've ever tried, so it should be interesting although the tanks will not be equal because I have never had a planted tank without CO2, so it will be a first for me. It certainly won't have a large variety of plant material but Flourite is close to inert so I should notice some difference in plant growth.


I like it alot compared too Flourite. Everything is growing nicely in the tank. 

Good luck with the Stratum, I liked it for the first month or two then grew too despise it. Not sure if mine was a crummy batch or something but it really didn't buffer for me at all after the first few weeks and quickly started too break apart.


----------



## orchidman

what is that stem on the right side? looks nice but needs a trim. the rest of the scape is so low compared to that group of stems, so it messes with your eyes. overall though it has potential


----------



## Bahugo

It is D. Diandra, I know it needs to get trimmed lol. The scape is getting a total over haul tomorrow I think you guys will like it alot.


----------



## Bahugo

I have bristlenose babies!!!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I have bristlenose babies!!!!!


Congrats man.roud: How does it feel to be a daddy?:hihi:


----------



## wkndracer

Bahugo said:


> I have bristlenose babies!!!!!





cableguy69846 said:


> Congrats man.roud: How does it feel to be a daddy?:hihi:


busy LOL


----------



## Bahugo

wkndracer said:


> busy LOL


Here's some pics! 


























































Hopefully these won't all shrink up. If they do I will post more pics tomorrow. 

It's a pain in the rear reaching behind the aquarium between the wall trying to take a picture while bumping into a computer monitor


----------



## green_valley

How did you even see he's in there? haha


----------



## orchidman

great job! i didnt even know you had a pair!


----------



## Bahugo

green_valley said:


> How did you even see he's in there? haha


We didn't for like 2 weeks we honestly thought he died, but the tip of his tail was sticking out one day 



orchidman said:


> great job! i didnt even know you had a pair!


Neither did we!


----------



## Bahugo

About to start the tank, going too do my best to have everything done today so expect pictures.


----------



## jkan0228

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## orchidman

cant wait for pics!!


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> Congrats on the babies!


Thanks, it is exciting. 



orchidman said:


> cant wait for pics!!


Will have pics tonight need a break from figuring out DW arrangements


----------



## sewingalot

Looks like the new substrate is working well for you! Thanks for doing this journal. It will be a good alternative to ADA if this works out in the long term. I am excited to see such progress already, Rich.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Looks like the new substrate is working well for you! Thanks for doing this journal. It will be a good alternative to ADA if this works out in the long term. I am excited to see such progress already, Rich.


Thankyou! Did you see the sexy mop of algae dead center of the last set of pics before the babies? My algae senses were tingling I knew you would be around too view some time soon! lol


----------



## sewingalot

I did, I did.  I also saw D's algae mop. It was a great visit today.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> I did, I did.  I also saw D's algae mop. It was a great visit today.


 

Update on progress, going slow didn't expect assembling a new piece of driftwood would take so long. I got all the plants out besides the moss rocks I will do that after dinner. The roots looked amazing on everything (except downoi it still is pretty horrible loooking) and everything is growing really well, really, really realllllly well. 

Going to try to get everything done tonight because I hate how plants get if they are out of the tank too long all crooked and stuff.


----------



## chad320

*cough*.........(twiddles thumbs)..............*sigh*.........(patiently stares at the ceiling)...............(taps foot).............*yawn*...............OK, WHERES THE UPDATE PICTURES???????? :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> *cough*.........(twiddles thumbs)..............*sigh*.........(patiently stares at the ceiling)...............(taps foot).............*yawn*...............OK, WHERES THE UPDATE PICTURES???????? :hihi:


I have a few pics incoming, i was tying moss for the past like 5 hours... Got the hardscape done, filling it now. I have 2 pics of the hardscape will get it planted tomorrow  hopefully you will be able too stop in too check it. will post the hardscape in like 30 seconds


----------



## Bahugo

Close up on DW. *just realized now that you can't see it all in this picture lol*









*Pretty sure I have more fishing line on my driftwood then I have on my fishing reals...*

I intended on having two pieces of driftwood but I didn't really realize how big that one was when I made it soo scratched making another piece lol. Somewhat the same plant layout as before but switching a few things around.


----------



## cableguy69846

I think the single DW formation is going to look better than the two. That is awesome though.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I think the single DW formation is going to look better than the two. That is awesome though.roud:



Thanks, I have taht feeling too, you can't really tell by the first pic but the right tip of the branch is like 2-3 inches from the glass and the left furthest branch is only like 4-5 inches from the glass so it fills it up nicely.


----------



## chad320

AWWW YEAH!!! I can wait to see you fill this in! Driftwood and moss is a PITA to keep up with long term, but you will do great at this. You pay enough attention to make this an awesome scape for sure! Its going to take at least a month for this to really come around but it is going to be SUPER freakin cool. Im glad to hear that your stems showed strong roots. That'll help boost this thing along


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks, I have taht feeling too, you can't really tell by the first pic but the right tip of the branch is like 2-3 inches from the glass and the left furthest branch is only like 4-5 inches from the glass so it fills it up nicely.


It does. It will be a good focal point for the tank with the other plants adding to it.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> AWWW YEAH!!! I can wait to see you fill this in! Driftwood and moss is a PITA to keep up with long term, but you will do great at this. You pay enough attention to make this an awesome scape for sure! Its going to take at least a month for this to really come around but it is going to be SUPER freakin cool. Im glad to hear that your stems showed strong roots. That'll help boost this thing along


I wish I took more before pics, everything is starting too take off really good, so I'm hoping that once things get back in the tank they will keep going strongly without much fuss over the rescape. Yeah, no joke on the moss being a PITA. I had a blonde moment when I was tying it on the base of the driftwood and had too thread the fishing line between the driftwood and the piece of slate I have it all mounted on (it was a royal PITA too get it mounted good and didn't want too have too redo it) It was only for one branch though so it wasn't that bad. The rest was just super time consuming. Glad you like the scape Chad!  

I'll have abunch of pics tomorrow when things get situated and with the other tanks. 

Just finished filling with absolutely no cloudiness! Go me! Now I'm off too bed too dream of moss.


----------



## Bahugo

Well let the mad planting session begin! Starting alot later then I originally planned, but whatever.


----------



## orchidman

looks like its gonna be great!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> looks like its gonna be great!


Thanks! I have a few things left too plant.. been going slow, I feel like crap today pretty sure I am getting sick.


----------



## Bahugo

*Pics are in order I planted

1) D. Diandra









2) Hygro Pinnatifolia 









3) Poly Kawagasauanananana *spelling I have no idea lol* 









4) mixed ludwigia









5) R. Wallichii









6) P. Erectus 









7) Big red Ludwigia next too P. Erectus then R. Rotundifolia

















8) FTS at this point









9) Lind species indica (hard too see against the glass)









10) L hybrid









11) Lind species rotundifolia varigrated









12) Clover plant









13) FTS done put HM in front left corner, then planted glosso. 









*


----------



## nonconductive

looks good rich, when will you be done messing with it? never? :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

looks good!

its a constant cycle with him.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> looks good rich, when will you be done messing with it? never? :hihi:


Thanks nonC Lol. Read my reply too bob about being done with it.



orchidman said:


> looks good!
> 
> its a constant cycle with him.


Thanks lol

It is like a Cycle 

PMS... Pre meditated scaping Followed by 
Spotting... Doing tiny little rerarranges followed by 
Then full force rescaping. 

LOL.


----------



## orchidman

haha! yeah. rich is SOO PMS!


----------



## Dragonfish

Hey, whatever happened with the job?


----------



## cableguy69846

Looks good man.roud:

I like how you spelled the poly k. Reminds me of the music festival in South Park. Lalapalalala.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> haha! yeah. rich is SOO PMS!


Lol ! 



Dragonfish said:


> Hey, whatever happened with the job?


Never heard anything  



cableguy69846 said:


> Looks good man.roud:
> 
> I like how you spelled the poly k. Reminds me of the music festival in South Park. Lalapalalala.:hihi:


Lol I hate trying to remember how too spell plants some times, Thanks Cable


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol !
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard anything
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I hate trying to remember how too spell plants some times, Thanks Cable


I think we should just keep referring to it as Poly Kawagasauanananana.Lol.

Sorry about the job man. Hope you find something.


----------



## Dragonfish

did you get my PM about applying here?


----------



## chad320

Its Periscaria sp. 'Kawagoeanum' You need to know this if you are going to be the plant god and rule the planted tank world :hihi: The rescape looks good. Now all you have to do is sit back and not rescape for another short year  Its all easy from here on out


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Its Periscaria sp. 'Kawagoeanum' You need to know this if you are going to be the plant god and rule the planted tank world :hihi: The rescape looks good. Now all you have to do is sit back and not rescape for another short year  Its all easy from here on out


Lol thanks! I think the only thing that I am really disliking is I want too switch the P.Erectus with the LINDERNIA ROTUNDIFOLIA 'VARIEGATED'


----------



## Bahugo

Dragonfish said:


> did you get my PM about applying here?


You have a PM!


----------



## Bahugo

Oh and I ordered a new Diffuser, mine only comes out of like 3 holes in the whole stupid ceramic disk I hate it. I feel like I never get tiny bubbles they all just rush too the top and I hope some diffuse lol.


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Oh and I ordered a new Diffuser, mine only comes out of like 3 holes in the whole stupid ceramic disk I hate it. I feel like I never get tiny bubbles they all just rush too the top and I hope some diffuse lol.


1 cup of bleach to 1 gallon of water. Rinse THOROUGHLY. Or soak in some Prime after. Those discs need cleaned about once a month.


----------



## sewingalot

Looking forward to the new scape for 40 seconds. :hihi: Seriously, it does look promising, but I think we need to take bets on how long until you move things around. What are you dosing on this tank? I looked back, but I am not sure if you changed it like the scape.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> 1 cup of bleach to 1 gallon of water. Rinse THOROUGHLY. Or soak in some Prime after. Those discs need cleaned about once a month.


Tried it before and it didn't help at all, it was spotless and still came out of the same few holes  



sewingalot said:


> Looking forward to the new scape for 40 seconds. :hihi: Seriously, it does look promising, but I think we need to take bets on how long until you move things around. What are you dosing on this tank? I looked back, but I am not sure if you changed it like the scape.



HA HA HA lol

I think it is promising besides the one thing I really want too switch the P.Erectus with the Lindernia Rotundifolia Variegated, I just don't like how it is sitting there. 

I am dosing the half EI dosing which I did before that worked good for me, would like too switch too something else in the future. Maybe try PPMD (I hope I got that right) but need too find a dosing bottle and a scale. 

Waiting for filter too come in and diffuser, still need too get a heater  All my HC money is dwindling down. 

Sara, I am going too get some algae pictures for you!


----------



## chad320

Another tip: If you can see the escape holes, super glue them  Haha, this is why I got ummm...mad, yeah, mad and started canister diffusion.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Another tip: If you can see the escape holes, super glue them Haha, this is why I got ummm...mad, yeah, mad and started canister diffusion.


Lol I have thought about it but I don't think I can fit my co2 tube up the 105 entrance through the strainer and the ball thing in the tube. 

Sara

*BBA*









*My Emersed setup **This is the tub with peat in it by the way, everything else is great this one is growing algae and mold super quick though, I plan on emptying it whenever I get a chance*









*Clado and hm *In the hex tank (by the way, nobody has gotten plants from this tank so don't fear the clado... Pretty sure I got it from some MP *cough cough* lol)









*hex tank *Kate scaped this one by the way, I added the clado probably though


----------



## chad320

Dont say I didnt warn you!  That MP had it pretty bad and I intended for you to seperate it before adding it. But that looks like hair and not clado. Clado doesnt explode that fast. Have you tried Excel?


----------



## cableguy69846

I like the hex tank. How many gallons is it?


----------



## chad320

And what kind of light is on it. It looks really good (minus your clado, eww...)!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Dont say I didnt warn you!  That MP had it pretty bad and I intended for you to seperate it before adding it. But that looks like hair and not clado. Clado doesnt explode that fast. Have you tried Excel?


It's clado, I've pulled out some clumps of it too check. I took the clado out of all the other mosses, this one I forgot about lol. It's all good though it's only a hex tank lol. 



cableguy69846 said:


> I like the hex tank. How many gallons is it?


3-5g ? I forget exactly



chad320 said:


> And what kind of light is on it. It looks really good (minus your clado, eww...)!


A dome like with a CF bulb, I like it too. Yeah the clado is annoying but honestly at this point it is like the HM is out growing the clado, I think it adds character  Kate pulls some of the clumps out every once in a while it's just annoying too deal with lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> It's clado, I've pulled out some clumps of it too check. I took the clado out of all the other mosses, this one I forgot about lol. It's all good though it's only a hex tank lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 3-5g ? I forget exactly
> 
> 
> 
> A dome like with a CF bulb, I like it too. Yeah the clado is annoying but honestly at this point it is like the HM is out growing the clado, I think it adds character  Kate pulls some of the clumps out every once in a while it's just annoying too deal with lol.


Those little hex tanks are cool. I may invest in another one in the near future, but I want one that is more than 2 gallons.


----------



## chad320

Try a sishkabob skewer stick. The bamboo kind. It sticks to it well and all you have to do is poke it down and twist and it all winds around the stick.


----------



## Bahugo

I'll have too try that. Thanks for the tip chad!


----------



## chad320

Haha, I totally should have posted that in the weird tank tools thread a few weeks ago  I have another weird one too. A rigid airline glued to a syringe for getting ml. of ferts out of a bottle.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Haha, I totally should have posted that in the weird tank tools thread a few weeks ago  I have another weird one too. A rigid airline glued to a syringe for getting ml. of ferts out of a bottle.


Lol another good idea. 

Oh on a tank note everything straightened back out for the most part today. I should snap a quick picture. Depends on how lazy I feel.


----------



## chad320

DO IT!!!  I just got some new ones up too.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> DO IT!!!  I just got some new ones up too.


I'll take some in like 2 minutes since you asked chad and you put pics up lol.


----------



## chad320

Tick, tick, tick....Psst....That was a beer, not a "hey you!"....tick, tick, tick...:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Incoming, waiting for photobucket


----------



## Bahugo

FTS 


















Wallichii









Right

















Left


----------



## chad320

Man, that hydrocotyle is going to be super cool when it starts growing good! I have to admit im a little jealous of the wallichii too. The stuff you gave me looks like its on a slow road to death and yours looks good. You are amazing at the glosso too. All it ever did for me was grow up, up, up. No carpet whatsoever  How long have you had the pinnatafatida? I trimmed mine and it send runners all over and got to be a PITA so I ditched it.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Man, that hydrocotyle is going to be super cool when it starts growing good! I have to admit im a little jealous of the wallichii too. The stuff you gave me looks like its on a slow road to death and yours looks good. You are amazing at the glosso too. All it ever did for me was grow up, up, up. No carpet whatsoever  How long have you had the pinnatafatida? I trimmed mine and it send runners all over and got to be a PITA so I ditched it.


Yeah I'm hoping the hydrocotyle grows how I want it too, I have some bunches just kind of stuck in there. I get a ton of runners from the pinnatafolia. I started with like 1 stem from Sara a while back, I have tossed like 10 runners because I didn't know what too do with them and a stem or two because I ran out of room. Here is a picture of it a while back before I started separating pieces off of it It went from the tip of my finger too my my elbow (I tried taking a pic of it but I don't think it turned out because I must have deleted it, butI'm like 6'2 for size comparison) that is a big pet-smart bucket. This was one of two stems I had roughly that size. 

This is all one mother stem


----------



## chad320

Yeah, that stuff gets hard to control if you keep a bunch of it. I would suggest it for low tech giant tanks


----------



## Bahugo

Does it grow in low tech? Like no co2, low light? I would have thrown a bunch in the old 20g for the shrimp!


----------



## chad320

IDK? I would assume the way it grows in a medium tech.


----------



## Bahugo

You had it in a medium tech? Next time I get sick of it I will have too try putting some of the trimmings in the shrimp tank and experiment


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Haha, I totally should have posted that in the weird tank tools thread a few weeks ago  I have another weird one too. A rigid airline glued to a syringe for getting ml. of ferts out of a bottle.


Post it. Revive my thread.:hihi:

The tank looks good Rich. Is the color in the pics pretty true to the actual tanks, or is it distorted a little bit?


----------



## Bahugo

True too the actual tanks I never really got a hang of contrasting photo's and gave up lol sometimes I will white balance if I'm not feeling lazy but that has nothing too do with colors for the most part.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> True too the actual tanks I never really got a hang of contrasting photo's and gave up lol sometimes I will white balance if I'm not feeling lazy but that has nothing too do with colors for the most part.


Got ya. I am asking cuz I was wondering if the substrate is that bright in person. I am not sure how I feel about it, then again, this is the first time I have put light colored sand in a tank too.


----------



## 150EH

Bahugo said:


> Yeah I'm hoping the hydrocotyle grows how I want it too, I have some bunches just kind of stuck in there. I get a ton of runners from the pinnatafolia. I started with like 1 stem from Sara a while back, I have tossed like 10 runners because I didn't know what too do with them and a stem or two because I ran out of room. Here is a picture of it a while back before I started separating pieces off of it It went from the tip of my finger too my my elbow (I tried taking a pic of it but I don't think it turned out because I must have deleted it, butI'm like 6'2 for size comparison) that is a big pet-smart bucket. This was one of two stems I had roughly that size.
> 
> This is all one mother stem


I started some H. pinnatifida that a club member gave me, initially it started growing slowly and just quit, so it must like to get root fed and my old Flourite just won't do the trick. I'm going to try some root tabs but I dose EI with Fe but it just doesn't care, I've read that high light can make it grow slowly also but this stuff is just starting to collect dust.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Got ya. I am asking cuz I was wondering if the substrate is that bright in person. I am not sure how I feel about it, then again, this is the first time I have put light colored sand in a tank too.


I like it. I take all my pictures with my cell phone so that probably doesn't help the color quality any. 



150EH said:


> I started some H. pinnatifida that a club member gave me, initially it started growing slowly and just quit, so it must like to get root fed and my old Flourite just won't do the trick. I'm going to try some root tabs but I dose EI with Fe but it just doesn't care, I've read that high light can make it grow slowly also but this stuff is just starting to collect dust.


That's odd. Mine has always been pretty weedy for me, once the runners get going they usually attach too driftwood and stuff, I'm kind of hoping they will. I would say just leave it for now, can you actually see like the bottom of the stem? Are there any runners shooting off? For each inch my big stems grow up I probably get about 8 inches of runners (not exagerating) from the bottoms


----------



## chad320

Mine grew the same. Out of control.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Mine grew the same. Out of control.


So does mine, I actually looked it up a few minutes ago too see if I could find info on low light with it and I found a BA scape with it. Random photo but I thought it was really cool looking lol got it off aquabotonic


----------



## Bahugo

Here is a bunch of more photo's from that tank found it

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/360ludwigshafen


----------



## chad320

YIKES! I had one stem and after 3 months I had about 20 so I ditched it.Imagime if that had been high tech! It would have been nothing but pinnatafatida!


----------



## Bahugo

I love the plant it's just a PITA too trim. I am definitely going too try some in the old 20g in the future though.


----------



## Bahugo

Wow this fell behind super quick


----------



## zachary908

Now Rich, you can't throw plants like that away! You are supposed to send them to me! :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Wow this fell behind super quick


How so?


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> So does mine, I actually looked it up a few minutes ago too see if I could find info on low light with it and I found a BA scape with it. Random photo but I thought it was really cool looking lol got it off aquabotonic


love that tank!!!

i want to get some pinnafatida sometime!


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Now Rich, you can't throw plants like that away! You are supposed to send them to me! :hihi:


Lol I didn't know you wanted pinnatifolia


----------



## jkan0228

Bahugo said:


> Lol I didn't know you wanted pinnatifolia


Haha I want some too!

I can imagine that this tank will turn out to be pretty sweet!


----------



## Bahugo

I think it will too if I don't get too finger happy and start picking at it.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> So does mine, I actually looked it up a few minutes ago too see if I could find info on low light with it and I found a BA scape with it. Random photo but I thought it was really cool looking lol got it off aquabotonic





Bahugo said:


> Lol I didn't know you wanted pinnatifolia


i didnt know you had it


----------



## sewingalot

Bahugo said:


> Does it grow in low tech? Like no co2, low light? I would have thrown a bunch in the old 20g for the shrimp!


Absolutely! And at a much slower pace. I had to pitch it from the 55 as it was taking over as well. I grow a small stem in the 10 gallon and it is much more manageable. Aren't you glad I only sent you one stem of it? :hihi:


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Lol I didn't know you wanted pinnatifolia


It's not something I'd go out and pay big money for, but if someone had it for cheap I'd probably pick some up. It's a nice plant.


----------



## 150EH

I can't get it to grow in my tank, I thought it was because of high light or at least that's what Tropica's site said, I shoved 3 Osmocote tabs under it today and will see if anything happens later next week. I was worried at first about planting it at all with tale of roots and runners everywhere but not for my, it just sits there.

I like the nice color in the photos.


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> i didnt know you had it


Yup! 



sewingalot said:


> Absolutely! And at a much slower pace. I had to pitch it from the 55 as it was taking over as well. I grow a small stem in the 10 gallon and it is much more manageable. Aren't you glad I only sent you one stem of it? :hihi:


Lol, I would have gladly taken more, I actually love the plant it's just a pain too plant with all the offshoots. 



zachary908 said:


> It's not something I'd go out and pay big money for, but if someone had it for cheap I'd probably pick some up. It's a nice plant.


We can work something out bro, Maybe trade for some pantanal. :hihi:



150EH said:


> I can't get it to grow in my tank, I thought it was because of high light or at least that's what Tropica's site said, I shoved 3 Osmocote tabs under it today and will see if anything happens later next week. I was worried at first about planting it at all with tale of roots and runners everywhere but not for my, it just sits there.
> 
> I like the nice color in the photos.


Good luck with the root tabs! hopefully it will help it bounce back for you and start growing.


----------



## Bahugo

Happy thanksgiving everybody.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Happy thanksgiving everybody.


Right back at ya.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

*This is a sneak peak*










*I got a new camera for black friday going to have a bunch of photo's tonight.*


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> *This is a sneak peak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I got a new camera for black friday going to have a bunch of photo's tonight.*


 Gee, and all I bought myself was two overpriced shirts from Hollister...:hihi: 

Sweet pic, bro.

Congrats on the camera! What kind did you get?



Bahugo said:


> We can work something out bro, Maybe trade for some pantanal. :hihi:


If things keep going how it is I won't have Pantanal... I trimmed it a few days ago, and it still hasn't rebounded.. no sign of new growth.  is it really this slow to rebound, or did I kill it? :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Gee, and all I bought myself was two overpriced shirts from Hollister...:hihi:
> 
> Sweet pic, bro.
> 
> Congrats on the camera! What kind did you get?
> 
> If things keep going how it is I won't have Pantanal... I trimmed it a few days ago, and it still hasn't rebounded.. no sign of new growth.  is it really this slow to rebound, or did I kill it? :hihi:


Thanks! I have a bunch more incoming sometime tonight I just wanted too tease you guys! 

If it's like any other plants I have it will take a good week too rebound, generally at the end of the first week I will see new side shoots starting then it will pick up from there. For how good it is growing for you I highly doubt you killed it bro!


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Thanks! I have a bunch more incoming sometime tonight I just wanted too tease you guys!
> 
> 
> If it's like any other plants I have it will take a good week too rebound, generally at the end of the first week I will see new side shoots starting then it will pick up from there. For how good it is growing for you I highly doubt you killed it bro!


Sweet, I will do my best to stay up for them, otherwise I'll see them in the morning!

Thanks for the confidence boost, Rich. I sure hope you are right, I really like that plant!


----------



## 2in10

Congrats on the new camera


----------



## cableguy69846

Awesome on the camera man. Looking forward to what it can do.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

Incoming like 45 pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Incoming like 45 pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:bounce:


----------



## Bahugo

*Pleco X *(forget this guys name, it's not the bristlenose guys) 
*



























Bristlenose pleco's 





































Mommy and Daddy 









Angelfish

















MR T









Baby pleco's 










































Baby rainbowfish* these guys are so twitchy

*He's coloring up! 


















Same above picture but cropped just the baby at 100% size *(no resize, hopefully photobucket didn't resize. 









*Shrimp


































































20g *messing around with different settings (some were taken this morning sorry for glare) 








































*









































This one is really dark but I like it 









R. rotundifolia

















Pearling R. Rotundifolia









Pearling L. hybrid









Lind rotundifolia variegated 








*


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow. That camera is BA. Nice pics man. Baby Plecos are awesome.

When are the rainbow fish going to be good to separate? I am still interested in a couple. And are you willing to let a couple of bristlenose go? Might be interested in 2 or 3 for the 20.:icon_smil

Those pics are way awesome. Thought I would say that again.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Wow. That camera is BA. Nice pics man. Baby Plecos are awesome.
> 
> When are the rainbow fish going to be good to separate? I am still interested in a couple. And are you willing to let a couple of bristlenose go? Might be interested in 2 or 3 for the 20.:icon_smil
> 
> Those pics are way awesome. Thought I would say that again.roud:


The pleco's are only like a week old, not sure when the rainbowfish will be ready they are growing pretty slowly. 

On a side note, I believe my diffuser might be here tomorrow!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> The pleco's are only like a week old, not sure when the rainbowfish will be ready they are growing pretty slowly.
> 
> On a side note, I believe my diffuser might be here tomorrow!


Which one did you get?


----------



## zachary908

Nice shots, dude! The one of the plecos mouth is pretty ballin!


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Nice shots, dude! The one of the plecos mouth is pretty ballin!


Thanks Zach! I'm glad somebody noticed that picture


----------



## jkan0228

everything looks like its going pretty well!


----------



## wkndracer

Does this shade of lipstick make my lips look fat?










Great photo post!
Are all the BN's short finned or did they throw a few LF?


----------



## 150EH

It look like a Canon, maybe something in the power shot line, could it be the SX150IS?

BTW: I think that's the spotted woodchipper pleco.










That a nice little camera and the price is great for 14 mp too, plus you get Canon quality so you really can't beat that.


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> everything looks like its going pretty well!


Thanks! 



wkndracer said:


> Does this shade of lipstick make my lips look fat?
> 
> Great photo post!
> Are all the BN's short finned or did they throw a few LF?


LoL That is one of my favorite pictures. 

I am not sure about the BN's I'm pretty sure they are all short finned, when will you be able too know? They are all pretty good at hiding during the day, they really like hiding in the sponge filter. 




150EH said:


> BTW: I think that's the spotted woodchipper pleco.


Pretty sure the one is L235


----------



## wkndracer

Bahugo said:


> I am not sure about the BN's I'm pretty sure they are all short finned, when will you be able too know?


1/2 to 3/4" while they are swarming food is the easiest time to see it.
The tails show it first stretching out getting longer. These are about 1/2"










At 1.5" the fins really start to show off on the LF.


----------



## Bahugo

wkndracer said:


> 1/2 to 3/4" while they are swarming food is the easiest time to see it.
> The tails show it first stretching out getting longer. These are about 1/2"
> 
> At 1.5" the fins really start to show off on the LF.



Thanks for the info! They are probably a week old right now, how quickly do they grow?


----------



## speedie408

Nice pickup on that cam bro. Congrats and have fun with it!


----------



## 2in10

Great shots, everything looks great


----------



## 150EH

The macros look really crisp and clear with good color. The face plant on the L235 is my favorite so far.


----------



## Bahugo

Got my diffuser


----------



## chad320

Nice job on the pics Rich. What kind of camera is it? i got the one that was posted earlier and its macros arent near that good. Or I dont know how to properly use it


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> Nice pickup on that cam bro. Congrats and have fun with it!


Thanks nick! I am having alot of fun with it so far. 



2in10 said:


> Great shots, everything looks great


Thanks 2in10! 



150EH said:


> The macros look really crisp and clear with good color. The face plant on the L235 is my favorite so far.


Thanks 150! 



chad320 said:


> Nice job on the pics Rich. What kind of camera is it? i got the one that was posted earlier and its macros arent near that good. Or I dont know how to properly use it


Thanks Chad!  

I got the one 150EH posted earlier (pretty sure that's the one you are talking about) . I still don't know how too use it properly lol, just been messing around with settings


----------



## sewingalot

Nice camera! Your photography skills tripled with the upgrade. :thumbsup: I love this shot:









Do you have any issues with the hygro getting pinholes? That was my one annoyance with the plant. I may move it back to the 55 in the future, but for now I am enjoying the lack of trimming needed.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Nice camera! Your photography skills tripled with the upgrade. :thumbsup: I love this shot:
> 
> 
> Do you have any issues with the hygro getting pinholes? That was my one annoyance with the plant. I may move it back to the 55 in the future, but for now I am enjoying the lack of trimming needed.


Thanks!!!  

Yeah I do, it is pretty annoying with the plant. I feel like it is always the lower leafs and no matter what it happens. It seems a little better now though for some reason *shrug* but I still get it.


----------



## Bahugo

*Feeding Zucchini too the babies by Mikes advice. *This was a few seconds after I dropped it in. a few dived right for it 










*New diffuser

















Holey leaf for Sara








*


----------



## Bahugo

Just got an email saying that my filter hasn't even shipped yet... booo. so much for getting it by my birthday.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Just got an email saying that my filter hasn't even shipped yet... booo. so much for getting it by my birthday.


That sucks man. When is your B-day?

At least you got a nice diffuser.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> That sucks man. When is your B-day?
> 
> At least you got a nice diffuser.roud:


Tuesday! 11/29


----------



## Bahugo

Morning yall


----------



## chad320

Howdy!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Howdy!


Whatcha sending me for my bday Chad?


----------



## chad320

Whatcha need? I got some stems. Ive got Ludwigia brevipes X arcuata that gets a nice Orange top, purple cabomba, and L. aromatica if you want.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Whatcha need? I got some stems. Ive got Ludwigia brevipes X arcuata that gets a nice Orange top, purple cabomba, and L. aromatica if you want.



I'm just giving you a hard time Chad! :icon_bigg Thanks for the offer though! :icon_bigg Sometime in the future I might have too pick up some L. Aromatica from you.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Morning yall


Morning sunshine.:biggrin:

I sent you a PM last night too man.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Morning sunshine.:biggrin:
> 
> I sent you a PM last night too man.


Sorry I missed that. Kinda late now  Wish I had saw it earlier been in and out all day and forgot too check my pm's this morning. 


I feel like my plants are loving the new diffuser! :icon_mrgr I still need too lower it down a little more, I left it like 4" down yesterday too make sure it was going to work.


----------



## sewingalot

Yet those holey leaves look pretty decent. Mine was more hole than leaf. :hihi: Nice little diffuser. How does it seem to be working for you?


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Yet those holey leaves look pretty decent. Mine was more hole than leaf. :hihi: Nice little diffuser. How does it seem to be working for you?


That is one of the better leafs I trimmed off a bunch of the holey leafs recently. They do get really bad though. 

The diffuser is working great! ! I honestly feel like my plants grew an inch today lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Sorry I missed that. Kinda late now  Wish I had saw it earlier been in and out all day and forgot too check my pm's this morning.
> 
> 
> I feel like my plants are loving the new diffuser! :icon_mrgr I still need too lower it down a little more, I left it like 4" down yesterday too make sure it was going to work.


Meh. It happens. I don't have the money in my PayPal now, but I think I can scare up the cash if you want to work it out for this week. If not, then next weekend works too.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Meh. It happens. I don't have the money in my PayPal now, but I think I can scare up the cash if you want to work it out for this week. If not, then next weekend works too.


What'd you spend your paypal money on? lol, didn't you just sell plants? 

We'll figure it out, not sure what days I am babysitting this week, tomorrow I need too go schedule my classes and what not.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> What'd you spend your paypal money on? lol, didn't you just sell plants?
> 
> We'll figure it out, not sure what days I am babysitting this week, tomorrow I need too go schedule my classes and what not.


Lol, more plants, and some of the present for the fiancee.:icon_smil

Just let me know when is good. If not early this week, we may have to wait for next weekend, so I have the funds.


----------



## nonconductive

woah thats alot of new pics! you must be loving that new camera.


happy birthday!


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> woah thats alot of new pics! you must be loving that new camera.
> 
> 
> happy birthday!


Lol it is nice! Maybe I'll try and get some new pics up today. 

Thanks NonC, Pretty sure I am babysitting for my bday tomorrow... Fun times (sarcasm)


----------



## orchidman

dude! your tank fish plants and everything look 10x better with the new camera! looks great!!


----------



## 150EH

My B-day was the 13th if it helps I sat around the house all day and did nothing, but I did spent every penny I could on aquarium stuff for all of November.


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> dude! your tank fish plants and everything look 10x better with the new camera! looks great!!


Thanks Bob! 



150EH said:


> My B-day was the 13th if it helps I sat around the house all day and did nothing, but I did spent every penny I could on aquarium stuff for all of November.


Happy late birthday! Yeah, I feel like if I don't babysit I'm just going too sit here and do nothing, mind as well make some money. 

_______________________________

Still messing with different settings










































R rotundifolia coloring back up finally 









Wallichii pearling


----------



## cableguy69846

Looks good man.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

nice shots!


----------



## 150EH

#2 from the top look natural to me, how bout on your end? The substrate looked real yellow with your old camera, which photo above is closest to the real substrate color?

BTW The plants look great as well as the photos.


----------



## jkan0228

Looks like its progressing very well!!


----------



## nonconductive

i agree with 150, the sub looks alot less yellow


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks guys!


----------



## cableguy69846

Happy B-day, Rich!! :icon_smil Hope it's a good one man.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Happy B-day, Rich!! :icon_smil Hope it's a good one man.


Thanks Cable ! You musta said this right when I Replied because I didn't notice it :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks Cable ! You musta said this right when I Replied because I didn't notice it :hihi:


Lol. I'm a ninja like that.:hihi:


----------



## hydrophyte

This is looking great. It has a real natural look to it...like vegetation that you would see out in nature and less like a manicured garden like a lot of tanks look.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I'm a ninja like that.:hihi:


Lol 



hydrophyte said:


> This is looking great. It has a real natural look to it...like vegetation that you would see out in nature and less like a manicured garden like a lot of tanks look.


Thanks!  I wanted something that looked less planned but still neat and orderly if that makes sense. How was Wisconsin fish fest? I remember seeing you on the list or something like that, wish I had money would have loved too make it up there. (I hope you are the right person heh)


----------



## Bahugo

I have a few berried CRS in the old tank yay


----------



## Bahugo

And still waiting for this stupid filter too be shipped. It is supposed too be delivered by tomorrow and it has yet too ship. This is one of the main reasons why I hate buying stuff online.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I have a few berried CRS in the old tank yay


Nice. The shrimp army is recruiting.:hihi:



Bahugo said:


> And still waiting for this stupid filter too be shipped. It is supposed too be delivered by tomorrow and it has yet too ship. This is one of the main reasons why I hate buying stuff online.


Have you talked to them at all yet? Maybe try e-mailing them to see what is up.


----------



## Bahugo

I sent them an email tonight hopefully I will hear something tomorrow. This is getting pretty old though, I am cool about the holiday's and what not but almost 2 full weeks it's going on and it hasn't even left the door?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I sent them an email tonight hopefully I will hear something tomorrow. This is getting pretty old though, I am cool about the holiday's and what not but almost 2 full weeks it's going on and it hasn't even left the door?


Yeah, I don't blame you for being mad. It should have shipped already, and if not they should offer you a discount or something on it.


----------



## chad320

Looks like the birthday boy was busy for his birthday


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Yeah, I don't blame you for being mad. It should have shipped already, and if not they should offer you a discount or something on it.


Lol, I just checked the ups tracking # from a few weeks ago and now it says it is out for delivery, so it went from no info too out for delivery over night... I'm going too say ups didn't scan their package at all or update their website. I swear whenever I say something too somebody/someone the package is always "out for delivery" the next day lol. 



chad320 said:


> Looks like the birthday boy was busy for his birthday


Not so much, but busy enough, had too babysit and what not then just bummed around.


----------



## nonconductive

awww i didnt even get to spank your tight little apple of hiney for your birthday.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, I just checked the ups tracking # from a few weeks ago and now it says it is out for delivery, so it went from no info too out for delivery over night... I'm going too say ups didn't scan their package at all or update their website. I swear whenever I say something too somebody/someone the package is always "out for delivery" the next day lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much, but busy enough, had too babysit and what not then just bummed around.


Lol, maybe you should have said something sooner, then it would have been out for delivery a week ago.:hihi:


----------



## Takedakai

The new pictures are beautiful! Great job!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> awww i didnt even get to spank your tight little apple of hiney for your birthday.


:icon_eek: Woah, bro.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> awww i didnt even get to spank your tight little apple of hiney for your birthday.


I'm sure we can make an exception for you took give me my b'day spanks a little late lol 





cableguy69846 said:


> Lol, maybe you should have said something sooner, then it would have been out for delivery a week ago.:hihi:


Lol I should have



Takedakai said:


> The new pictures are beautiful! Great job!


 thanks 

I don't get how people post from their phone all the time this feels so awkward


----------



## Bahugo

W00t came home from babysitting too find my filter here  Doesn't look like anything is beaten up or broken!


----------



## sewingalot

Yay! And happy belated birthday as well! Sorry I missed the toga party.


----------



## Bahugo

I missed it too, I wasn't able too make it too NonC's house. I heard he had one without me though  

I am going too take some pictures of the filter in comparison too the old one, I have a feeling it is going too be a huge upgrade for this tank. The old filter will get moved over too the old 20g so I can stop using the sponge filter with the shrimp. I am going too split the filter media so hopefully it will instant cycle.


----------



## zachary908

Happy belated Birthday, Rich! Congrats on finally getting the new filter.

By the way, I FINALLY uploaded some new pics in my journal. roud:


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Happy belated Birthday, Rich! Congrats on finally getting the new filter.
> 
> By the way, I FINALLY uploaded some new pics in my journal. roud:


Sweet!  Will check it out now.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> W00t came home from babysitting too find my filter here  Doesn't look like anything is beaten up or broken!


Ask and ye shall receive.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

lets see a picture of the filter!!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> lets see a picture of the filter!!


Here is three crappy photo's hard too tell the true size difference.


----------



## cableguy69846

That thing is a beast.roud:


----------



## 150EH

Did you see my new apartment?


----------



## chad320

I used to travel the states and roll homes over basements. We actually set a few homes like that. People are crazy.


----------



## 150EH

If that photo is real, those are block piers, atleast there is some type of cross bracing but I couldn't sleep in that thing.


----------



## chad320

150EH said:


> If that photo is real, those are block piers, atleast there is some type of cross bracing but I couldn't sleep in that thing.


Whatever. I know you would rush right out to the end to pee out the window


----------



## 150EH

I don't like heights so I'd just pee in the corner!

What does the inside of the filter look like? I should take a better look at these, SunSun right? I've always used Eheim classic and priming is rarely an issue but I do like a quiet filter that's easy to clean.


----------



## chad320

I wanna see it broken down too  More pics!!!


----------



## orchidman

chad320 said:


> Whatever. I know you would rush right out to the end to pee out the window


hahaha


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> I don't like heights so I'd just pee in the corner!
> 
> What does the inside of the filter look like? I should take a better look at these, SunSun right? I've always used Eheim classic and priming is rarely an issue but I do like a quiet filter that's easy to clean.


Lol, I hate heights too. 

It's a HW 302 or something like that, pretty sure SunSun got rebranded or something like that. I think it is "Perfect" now. 



chad320 said:


> I wanna see it broken down too  More pics!!!


I should have taken more pics of it before I set it up, but it is pretty straight forward there is three baskets, that is all. Seems like it will be a breeze too clean.


----------



## 150EH

I've only seen the site once and I think they need to hire a new translator, I remember them calling it an outside filter instead of external. But the main thing is if you can get replacement parts like impellers, etc. but if it breaks with no parts you got $50 worth of spare parts, that's why I'm not impressed with the high flow of the Odyssey filters, plus who wants to fig-it for 10 minutes to get the lid sealed after a filter cleaning.

That one looks pretty nice and the white is actually a good idea not only to see dirt easily but it help make it bright under the tank, painting the inside of my stand white made all the difference in the world.


----------



## sewingalot

150EH said:


> Did you see my new apartment?


What are you doing with a picture of my house?!? Actually, I have seen quite a few trailors on cinderblocks not unlike this one. And when I was a wee girl, we lived in a trailor in the middle of my papa's cornfield. 

Rich, that is a huge canister in comparison to the other one. Are you going to use both of them?


----------



## nonconductive

that "house" is pretty darn scary


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> What are you doing with a picture of my house?!? Actually, I have seen quite a few trailors on cinderblocks not unlike this one. And when I was a wee girl, we lived in a trailor in the middle of my papa's cornfield.
> 
> Rich, that is a huge canister in comparison to the other one. Are you going to use both of them?


The old canister is being used on the old 20glong the new canister on the new 20g


----------



## HolyAngel

what model sunsun is that? thing is HUGE lol


----------



## Bahugo

HolyAngel said:


> what model sunsun is that? thing is HUGE lol


The smallest one lol


----------



## Bahugo

My angels are spawning...


----------



## orchidman

cool!


----------



## Bahugo

Gonna get some pics up tonight hopefully.


----------



## Bahugo

Here are some quick pics, my camera was dying so couldn't mess with the settings or anything, these are the ones that turned out best... 20g


















































Pregnant pleco









Angelfish eggs

























56g


----------



## chad320

Haha, cool!!! At least they are easy to remove if you want to raise some fry.


----------



## Kate

Here is the rest of the angelfish pictures. roud:


----------



## 1aqumfish

I like that soil with no cap !


----------



## zachary908

Sweet pics, dude! Same to you, Kate!


Rich, what is the plant in this picture (the one right behind the driftwood branch on the left the nice green one!)


----------



## speedie408

Congrats on the angel spawn. Are you planning to raise those babies or just let nature run its course within the tank?


----------



## orchidman

nice pics! the growth is great!

you should get some red stuff in between those lovely green plants on the left. to break them up more

i love your wild type angels!


----------



## 150EH

Nice job on the Magfloat "I don't need no stink'n slate" do you have another tank or like Speedie asked, are you just going to let it stay as is??


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Haha, cool!!! At least they are easy to remove if you want to raise some fry.


LoL yeah, I think we are going too see what happens with this set and go from there. Did you see the other pics Kate showed? 



1aqumfish said:


> I like that soil with no cap !


Thanks! It's not soil though >.>



zachary908 said:


> Sweet pics, dude! Same to you, Kate!
> 
> 
> Rich, what is the plant in this picture (the one right behind the driftwood branch on the left the nice green one!)


Thanks Zach! 

It's my rotundifolia it's just starting too color back up! 



speedie408 said:


> Congrats on the angel spawn. Are you planning to raise those babies or just let nature run its course within the tank?


I think for this spawn just let nature take it's course, we already have one set of pleco fry and rainbowfish fry growing out right now... need too set up another tank at this rate. 



orchidman said:


> nice pics! the growth is great!
> 
> you should get some red stuff in between those lovely green plants on the left. to break them up more
> 
> i love your wild type angels!


It will look fine once the rotundofila starts coloring up There are a few red stems over there anyways they are just hidden lol and some colors in the back

Thanks bob! 



150EH said:


> Nice job on the Magfloat "I don't need no stink'n slate" do you have another tank or like Speedie asked, are you just going to let it stay as is??


We'll see what happens with this batch


----------



## orchidman

I didn't realize that was rotundifolia (iPod auto correct says "rotund igloo") haha once it colors up and you prune different heights it will be awesome!!


----------



## zachary908

Dude... I wish my rotundifolia would grow all green like that...


----------



## Bahugo

What color is yours? I feel like my top halfs top 1/3 color nicely but the lower portions stay pretty green. It might be because they are so bushy that they don't get the right amount of light too color up. Mine use too be really pink


----------



## sewingalot

This is too cool! I don't think I've actually seen a preggo pleco before. It's adorable!


----------



## orchidman

Mine is pink with bronziness towards the top.


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> Mine is pink with bronziness towards the top.



That's how mine color up towards the top.


----------



## jkan0228

Nice pleco! And look at all that growth.... You feeding them something....


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> This is too cool! I don't think I've actually seen a preggo pleco before. It's adorable!


Thanks! I wish I had a better pic it does no justice 



*cough*
My hand inches.


----------



## Bahugo

Kindo'feela'rescape'comin


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Kindo'feela'rescape'comin


DON'T DO IT!!!! SOMEBODY STOP HIM!!!!!























:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

Nnnnoooooo


----------



## Bahugo

Noooooooo what


----------



## nonconductive

dude you better not. your plants are going to gang up and pull your head underwater and kill you.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Noooooooo what


To the rescape.



nonconductive said:


> dude you better not. your plants are going to gang up and pull your head underwater and kill you.


Lol. Sounds like a bad Sci-fi movie.


----------



## Bahugo

Too late I already tore everything out... this wasn't my original intention I was planning on moving a plant but yeah something is up and there is like a huge algae bloom... I don't know if it is because I am using tap, or if it's with my dosing or something


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Too late I already tore everything out... this wasn't my original intention I was planning on moving a plant but yeah something is up and there is like a huge algae bloom... I don't know if it is because I am using tap, or if it's with my dosing or something


Maybe the mix of tap and dosing?


----------



## chad320

Holy cow! You need more tanks to mess with  I hope your rescape goes good. What kind of algae bloom?


----------



## nonconductive

rich you should set up a permanent tank and then have a few others to toy around with.


----------



## Bahugo

This is going horrible.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> This is going horrible.


Uh-oh. Hope it stops going horrible for you man.


----------



## Bahugo

Pretty sure this will be my first scape ever without any DW


----------



## orchidman

uh oh! why no DW


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Pretty sure this will be my first scape ever without any DW


:icon_eek:


----------



## chad320

Oh Boy...


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Oh Boy...


More like "OH @#%&!!"


----------



## Bahugo

LoL You guys are funny


----------



## Bahugo

Just an update things didn't go well last night nothing is planted yet this morning I was going to do some things but my doctor is a moron and I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off.... I went to get my prescription filled so I dropped it off at the pharmacy and when I went too pick it up the pharmacist said my doctor gave me the wrong medicine so I had too drive all the way too my doctors office to get the write prescription and waited there for a half hour. Then had too drive all the way back and wait for it too get filled. Then I had ten minutes before I had too leave too babysit. What kind of doctor writes you a different script without even saying anything. I was fuming this morning. 

Sorry for my little vent. Probably really choppy because I'm on my cell phone


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Just an update things didn't go well last night nothing is planted yet this morning I was going to do some things but my doctor is a moron and I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off.... I went to get my prescription filled so I dropped it off at the pharmacy and when I went too pick it up the pharmacist said my doctor gave me the wrong medicine so I had too drive all the way too my doctors office to get the write prescription and waited there for a half hour. Then had too drive all the way back and wait for it too get filled. Then I had ten minutes before I had too leave too babysit. What kind of doctor writes you a different script without even saying anything. I was fuming this morning.
> 
> Sorry for my little vent. Probably really choppy because I'm on my cell phone


Breathe. It will all get better.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bahugo

Ugh, have a feeling like this isn't going to get far yet again tonight. 

So close too selling plants and being done with it.


----------



## Bahugo

I started planting things! Go me.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I started planting things! Go me.


Is it working out better for you today, man?


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> Pretty sure this will be my first scape ever without any DW


gasp


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Is it working out better for you today, man?


Things didn't go much better yesterday. 



nonconductive said:


> gasp


I know, I feel so dirty. lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Things didn't go much better yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I feel so dirty. lol


Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## Bahugo

You guys are gonna laugh at my scape.


----------



## orchidman

lets seee it!!!


----------



## Bahugo

It's not ready yet. 

I think I am going too name this:
"Once upon a time, in a tank far far away" 
Lawl.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> It's not ready yet.
> 
> I think I am going too name this:
> "Once upon a time, in a tank far far away"
> Lawl.


Lol. If you do that, you need a green fish of some sort, and name him Yoda.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Lol crappy cell preview 
The whole no hardscape was driving me nuts. 
Bringing back the jungle.


----------



## nonconductive

it looks empty!


----------



## jkan0228

Too empty...


----------



## zachary908

Where are the plants, bro?


----------



## Bahugo

It was just the hardscape lol. I thought somebody would have recognized it atleast.. guess not. Still need too plant some more things


----------



## cableguy69846

I think it is off to a good start man.roud:

P.S. - I WANT THAT TANK!:hihi:


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> It was just the hardscape lol. I thought somebody would have recognized it atleast.. guess not. Still need too plant some more things


I recognize it, bro. Can't wait to see the jungle come back.


----------



## nonconductive

youve changed it so many times i dont remeber whats what


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> youve changed it so many times i dont remeber whats what


Ditto. LOL, Rich. You change your tank more often than my mom changes her hair color. :biggrin: Couldn't live without a hardscape, eh? I couldn't live with one in the 55, I really tried. I know how you feel.


----------



## orchidman

you scared me for a second there! i thought it was planted already! haha


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> youve changed it so many times i dont remeber whats what


Too spring your memory:









Which turned into:









I am not adding the second piece of big DW on the right side, I have enough plants too fill it in. Obviously going too have a few different plants this time around. 



sewingalot said:


> Ditto. LOL, Rich. You change your tank more often than my mom changes her hair color. :biggrin: Couldn't live without a hardscape, eh? I couldn't live with one in the 55, I really tried. I know how you feel.


Lol! I couldn't do it, I really did try, I had it half planted... Then was like "Um, if I put this plant here it is going too throw off the whole tank" then I realized I had like 5 more plants. I figured I should go back too the scape I liked most, and you guys liked the most. Especially nonc, or atleast that's what he said.. now that he doesn't remember I don't know.. I'm a little saddened lol 




orchidman said:


> you scared me for a second there! i thought it was planted already! haha


It's like 95% done. I should have pics up tonight, or tomorrow... need too get batteries. 

Honestly, my goal is too let it fill back in. I've always partially missed this scape and have wanted too go back too it but I felt like it would have been a waste because I bought new driftwood and stuff.


----------



## cableguy69846

Nothing wrong with bringing back the original.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

I got something reallllly realllly cool today.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I got something reallllly realllly cool today.


Was it a job?:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

what is it?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Was it a job?:biggrin:


Haha.. 



orchidman said:


> what is it?


I'm going too try and get pics of it tonight if it will come out.


----------



## chad320

Is it an Ewok?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Is it an Ewok?



Really Chad???????????? You would be the only person to ever guess what I got. It's that hillbilly blood we share lol


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Is it an Ewok?


I was thinking a Gremlin. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

Whaaaaat issssss iiiiiit??????????:bounce:





The suspense is killing me.:biggrin:


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Whaaaaat issssss iiiiiit??????????:bounce:
> The suspense is killing me.:biggrin:


Dude, it's an Ewok....

:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Dude, it's an Ewok....
> 
> :hihi:


Lol.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

This is brutal, a two day photo shoot.


----------



## Bahugo

Lol, I still haven't gotten pics of the 20g, i'll try to get some later. haven't been home much past week. finished planting everything this morning though. 

Unknown crypt I have had this a long time never knew what it was though









Some of the pleco's (they just got fed so ignore the mess)









Rainbow









My Ewok: Horrible photos by the way.


----------



## cableguy69846

I have that same crypt. I think it is a Lutea, but I could be wrong. I will have to go back and look.

Is that a Vampire shrimp?

What tank is that all in by the way?


----------



## 150EH

That shrimp is huge, I like the fan feeders though.

The Crypt is small like a sick nurii or something.


----------



## 150EH

You scared him to death with the flash, it backed right under the wood and was being prepared to get beamed up.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I have that same crypt. I think it is a Lutea, but I could be wrong. I will have to go back and look.
> 
> Is that a Vampire shrimp?
> 
> What tank is that all in by the way?


Yeah it's a vampire shrimp, I got the more colorful/darker one at the LFS. 

The shrimp are in the old 20g the crypt is in the 10g. 



150EH said:


> That shrimp is huge, I like the fan feeders though.
> 
> The Crypt is small like a sick nurii or something.


He is pretty big but still a baby I think, Only like 1.5-2". I like them too I was super excited too get him. 

The crypt is really small. 



150EH said:


> You scared him to death with the flash, it backed right under the wood and was being prepared to get beamed up.


LOL


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah it's a vampire shrimp, I got the more colorful/darker one at the LFS.
> 
> The shrimp are in the old 20g the crypt is in the 10g.
> 
> 
> 
> He is pretty big but still a baby I think, Only like 1.5-2". I like them too I was super excited too get him.
> 
> The crypt is really small.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


I saw some of those at Animal Island last week and was looking into them. They get to be about 4-5 inches from what I read.

What 10 gallon?:icon_eek:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I saw some of those at Animal Island last week and was looking into them. They get to be about 4-5 inches from what I read.
> 
> What 10 gallon?:icon_eek:


I've had a 10g for monthssss now, posted pics of it in the past too. Yeah they get huge, that's where I got mine from.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I've had a 10g for monthssss now, posted pics of it in the past too. Yeah they get huge, that's where I got mine from.


Where the heck have I been? Lol. I need to pay more attention. I will have to go back and hunt for it now. Is it in this journal or the other one?

I was gonna get one, but I didn't want to drop the 15 bucks on it. Lol.


----------



## zachary908

Lovin the Ewok, bro! Also, when are we going to get pics of the tank all planted up?

Oh, you aren't looking for any emersed stems, are you? I'm looking to thin out my tank. Posted a package but no bites yet. 

Sorry for the plug. :hihi:


----------



## 150EH

So if you ever get really hungry you can a make a one shrimp cocktail, 4 or 5 inches is scary big, that's pleco big!!!!

Nurii's like nutrient rich soil like AS if you want them to grow big and nice.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Where the heck have I been? Lol. I need to pay more attention. I will have to go back and hunt for it now. Is it in this journal or the other one?
> 
> I was gonna get one, but I didn't want to drop the 15 bucks on it. Lol.


I don't know I have posted pics several times of it though. 

I love it, I would buy it again if I had too decide, best 15 dollars I ever spent on a shrimp. 



zachary908 said:


> Lovin the Ewok, bro! Also, when are we going to get pics of the tank all planted up?
> 
> Oh, you aren't looking for any emersed stems, are you? I'm looking to thin out my tank. Posted a package but no bites yet.
> 
> Sorry for the plug. :hihi:


I wish I was looking for some emersed stems right now bro, money is tight though and I am slackin on the emersed setup. I'll get pics up tomorrow! 

I'll try and get some pics up of the old 20g tomorrow too Zach. It's pretty cool looking it's taking on a scape of it's own because I keep throwing things in there that don't work in my tank. So it has mossy rocks and mossy driftwood and some anubias and java fern, crypts and some other plants. Funny, I haven't tried scaping it at all, just kinda throw stuff in there (well rocks got set in there, but driftwood just kinda dropped in, didn't care which way it landed lol) Shrimp cleaned off everything algae wise. Going too let the new tank settle down again then add shrimp into it, starting with cherries, I have some sexy red ones breeding pretty regularly so I'll try too pick out some good ones. I need too go get a pvc cap tomorrow too so I can finally give my pleco's a tube too spawn in again, I took out their old piece of driftwood trying too get the babies out and the lady is super plump with eggs I feel bad. 

Oh and I also have like 6 berried crystal reds!  Maybe one day we will trade shrimp after all, seems like my CRS are making a come back *knock on wood* 



150EH said:


> So if you ever get really hungry you can a make a one shrimp cocktail, 4 or 5 inches is scary big, that's pleco big!!!!
> 
> Nurii's like nutrient rich soil like AS if you want them to grow big and nice.


Lol, I think a 5" fan shrimp would be BA! I almost bought some pleco's today too but I had too stop myself. I would have if I was able too sex them.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I don't know I have posted pics several times of it though.
> 
> I love it, I would buy it again if I had too decide, best 15 dollars I ever spent on a shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I think a 5" fan shrimp would be BA! I almost bought some pleco's today too but I had too stop myself. I would have if I was able too sex them.


Maybe I will try one sometime.

What kind of plecos did you look at. I got some sexy ones coming in next week.


----------



## Bahugo

Did you order rachel's long fin pleco's?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Did you order rachel's long fin pleco's?


Nope. But I did order from her.


----------



## Bahugo

What pleco's are you getting


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> What pleco's are you getting


Not saying yet. They ship out Monday though, so everyone should know by Tuesday, I think.


----------



## Bahugo

Well I shoulda never shown you pics then... Guess I won't get pics of all the tanks up till Tuesday...


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Well I shoulda never shown you pics then... Guess I won't get pics of all the tanks up till Tuesday...


*facepalm*

And I cave again. L144's. Short fin.







:hihi:




Now show us your tanks.


----------



## chad320

Cool, I havent had an Ewok for over 5 years. They are pretty cool!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> And I cave again. L144's. Short fin.
> 
> Now show us your tanks.


Coool, will post pics today. 



chad320 said:


> Cool, I havent had an Ewok for over 5 years. They are pretty cool!


Do you mean an actual Ewok? Or a vampire shrimp? lol.


----------



## chad320

A Vampire. Those things are super creepy arent they? Let it crawl up your arm


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Coool, will post pics today.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean an actual Ewok? Or a vampire shrimp? lol.


:icon_mrgr


----------



## Bahugo

Pics aren't the best I didn't feel like cropping or anything 

Chumlee! This guys is the biggest cory cat, we bought him because he was in the tank all by himself at the LFS and is huge and we already have a school of the same type. We've had him for a few months now. 


















Unknown crypts in 56g 









This one is huge









Old 20g

















new 20g still can't figure out settings lol

































































Close up on Rotala coloring up!


----------



## chad320

Nice! Whats the tall background plant? D. diandra?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Nice! Whats the tall background plant? D. diandra?



Yeah, I need too trim it down a bit though, wanted it too straighten back up from getting replanted first though.


----------



## cableguy69846

Tanks look good man.roud: I think your unknown crypt is a wendtii of some sort. Maybe bronze or brown? Not sure though. For not having a plan, that old 20 gallon looks good man. Very natural. How is the shrimp population doing in there? The new 20 gallon looks great too. I like the open space in the front. You should think about a schooling fish for that tank. Something small and peaceful. I vote for cardinals.roud:


----------



## orchidman

lookin good man!


----------



## sewingalot

Rich, forgive my lazy posting style and my neglect to comment on the daily chatterings. However, I did want to pause and take my time to talk about this particular photo:










First, I really enjoy the transition from "Darkness to Light" coming from the left to the right of your tank. The way you have the darker leaves of the crypts, the hygrophilia, the wood and rusts of the ludwigia on the left with the "meadow" of hydrocotyle in the front creates a movement over to the left that is quite pleasing to my eye. Taking a gaze back toward the diandra and the viewing the rotala at varying heights followed by the beginnings of a shallow bed of glosso just starting makes me think of exiting a forest into a meadow. For that, it gives me signs of courage in darkness. Forgive my poetic description, but truly this scape envokes some of the happiest moments from my childhood, long before the days of robbed youth. And for a lack of a better way for me to put this into better words, the soil is a wonderful touch as it gives me a feel of the clay earth I've grown to love, much like the path found here: http://cdn.zmescience.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/forest2.jpg

Now you can laugh at my sappiness.


----------



## orchidman

Tank is looking good!

im getting some hygro pinnifatidata by the way


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Tanks look good man.roud: I think your unknown crypt is a wendtii of some sort. Maybe bronze or brown? Not sure though. For not having a plan, that old 20 gallon looks good man. Very natural. How is the shrimp population doing in there? The new 20 gallon looks great too. I like the open space in the front. You should think about a schooling fish for that tank. Something small and peaceful. I vote for cardinals.roud:


Thanks, the shrimp are doing great for a change, still think the gravel has something too do with survival rate of young though because I have some cherries in the 20g with fry and they have a much higher survival rate then this tank and the fry tank has Akadama in it. 




orchidman said:


> Tank is looking good!
> 
> im getting some hygro pinnifatidata by the way


Cool! It's a fun plant I like it alot. 



sewingalot said:


> Rich, forgive my lazy posting style and my neglect to comment on the daily chatterings. However, I did want to pause and take my time to talk about this particular photo:
> 
> 
> First, I really enjoy the transition from "Darkness to Light" coming from the left to the right of your tank. The way you have the darker leaves of the crypts, the hygrophilia, the wood and rusts of the ludwigia on the left with the "meadow" of hydrocotyle in the front creates a movement over to the left that is quite pleasing to my eye. Taking a gaze back toward the diandra and the viewing the rotala at varying heights followed by the beginnings of a shallow bed of glosso just starting makes me think of exiting a forest into a meadow. For that, it gives me signs of courage in darkness. Forgive my poetic description, but truly this scape envokes some of the happiest moments from my childhood, long before the days of robbed youth. And for a lack of a better way for me to put this into better words, the soil is a wonderful touch as it gives me a feel of the clay earth I've grown to love, much like the path found here: http://cdn.zmescience.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/forest2.jpg
> 
> Now you can laugh at my sappiness.


Thanks Sara! I didn't think it was sappy, I actually don't have any crypts in this tank only anubias and the hygro pinnatifolia. Behind the stump on the left side I have Persicaria sp. 'Kawagoeanum' and several species of ludwigia that are all mixed together and Lindernia sp. Indica (I like the rustic colored leaves of this one alot) so it will still have a "darker" tone then the rest of the tank. Also my light doesn't span the whole 30" so the left side is naturally a little darker because it gets the run off light or whatever it is called. One of the things I missed most about the old scape was the darkness from the left side with the driftwood and anubias. I think once the moss and anubias start hitting their stride again it will really become more dramatic, atleast that is the goal lol.


----------



## Bahugo

About too do a water change with RO water too get things back too normal, then going too adjust the Co2 and add in some Cherry shrimp. Going too pick out some nice red ones. 

I forgot too reply too the fish thing Cable, not 100% sure but I am not a fan of tetra's especially Cardinals


----------



## zachary908

Looking good, Rich! The pictures are great.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> About too do a water change with RO water too get things back too normal, then going too adjust the Co2 and add in some Cherry shrimp. Going too pick out some nice red ones.
> 
> I forgot too reply too the fish thing Cable, not 100% sure but I am not a fan of tetra's especially Cardinals


Why not cardinals?

Looking forward to seeing how your shrimp turn out with the selective breeding goin on now.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Why not cardinals?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how your shrimp turn out with the selective breeding goin on now.


Just not a fan of tetra's in general unless they are in a huge school, and I mean 100+. Just personal taste, like you didn't think vampire shrimp were cool but I like them alot.. *shrug* 

Water change is done will get some shrimp in tonight. Did a 50% WC roughly with pure RO water. 

On a side note by pleco's spawned again  I'm excited!


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Looking good, Rich! The pictures are great.


Thanks Zach, sorry I forgot too multi quote this lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Just not a fan of tetra's in general unless they are in a huge school, and I mean 100+. Just personal taste, like you didn't think vampire shrimp were cool but I like them alot.. *shrug*
> 
> Water change is done will get some shrimp in tonight. Did a 50% WC roughly with pure RO water.
> 
> On a side note by pleco's spawned again  I'm excited!


I will agree. They look way better in a huge school. One day I will have a huge school. Until then, have to make do with some small schools.

Nice one on the plecos. What parameters is their tank at? Curious, cuz I would like to get mine to spawn too.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I will agree. They look way better in a huge school. One day I will have a huge school. Until then, have to make do with some small schools.
> 
> Nice one on the plecos. What parameters is their tank at? Curious, cuz I would like to get mine to spawn too.


I'm not sure on the parameters in the 56g, has co2, and tap water. I'm kind of in a lousy mood right now, but you realize you don't have too agree with everything I say or do everything I do right... Worry about getting the pleco's first and then forming a pair.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'm not sure on the parameters in the 56g, has co2, and tap water. I'm kind of in a lousy mood right now, but you realize you don't have too agree with everything I say or do everything I do right... Worry about getting the pleco's first and then forming a pair.


:icon_eek:

Easy killer. Just wondering where to start. That was all.


----------



## Bahugo

Still haven't gotten the chance too add shrimp, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Bahugo

Update on the 20g, plants are doing great besides glosso (I'm pretty sure I beat it up pretty bad planting it, I have buckets of it in the emersed setup so not worried lol). I feel like everything is doing alot better with the large RO WC and no ferts for the past week.. they have plenty of root tabs so I think I might lay low on the ferts for a bit. Everything is coloring up nicely. The Ludwigia hybrid is back too it's really dark red/purple since I stopped dosing. When I was dosing heavy the L. Hybrid was a pail beige color. 

Added 10 Cherries today too, tried getting some nice dark red ones without taking away from the adults. Threw some of the culls in the fry tank too to try and get some of the offcolor/browner ones out, they clean up poop and stuff nicely in there lol. 

Going too post up photos tomorrow and a video of the Vampire shrimp fanning!


----------



## Bahugo

*Vampire shrimp video*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UU7iA5Xtl-E

_ _ _ __ _____________________________________________________
*
My other large pleco, had this guy before I got any of the bristlenoses. 









my ram









Angelfish









Rainbow fish *
















*
baby Pleco's *
















*
Scarlet badis, this guy was posing for kate*

















































*Found some new shrimplets *

















*Vampire shrimp































*


----------



## speedie408

Nice pictures bro. You're getting much better!

Love that pleco shot... is it a Starlight pleco?


----------



## cableguy69846

That video was pretty cool man. Tanks look good too.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> That video was pretty cool man. Tanks look good too.roud:


Thanks Cable



speedie408 said:


> Nice pictures bro. You're getting much better!
> 
> Love that pleco shot... is it a Starlight pleco?


Thanks Nick, still can't really figure out settings lol.


----------



## orchidman

nice ram!! its the color is abosultely great!!


----------



## 150EH

I've never seen a Ram that color, we need more picks of your fish the Scarlet Badass was colorful too.

The Vampire Shrimp video was freaky and when it reaches full size it will knocking the other shrimp out trying to get fed, the video was cool but too short.

The Pleco was soooo flat with a small beard, nice.


----------



## zachary908

Nice pics and video, Rich! You are improving in your photography skills fast.

That shrimp is a beast.


----------



## .Mko.

great shots i love vampire shrimp. brilliant colors on your ram too. amazing specimen =)


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> nice ram!! its the color is abosultely great!!


Thanks Bob. 



150EH said:


> I've never seen a Ram that color, we need more picks of your fish the Scarlet Badass was colorful too.
> 
> The Vampire Shrimp video was freaky and when it reaches full size it will knocking the other shrimp out trying to get fed, the video was cool but too short.
> 
> The Pleco was soooo flat with a small beard, nice.


Lol, it was the first video I ever took so I just tried it out and ended up liking it. 

I'll try and get some good pics of the fish. The pics of the rams and badis weren't messed with the only thing I did was white balance or else everything looks yellowish/greenish because I still haven't figured out the settings yet. 



.Mko. said:


> great shots i love vampire shrimp. brilliant colors on your ram too. amazing specimen =)


Thanks!



zachary908 said:


> Nice pics and video, Rich! You are improving in your photography skills fast.
> 
> That shrimp is a beast.


Thanks Zach! I still haven't figured out the settings though


----------



## sewingalot

You are getting fantastic with that camera, Rich! I appreciate how clear those fish pictures are. Something I struggle constantly with.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Thanks Zach! I still haven't figured out the settings though


I'm not that good with cameras at all, but if you have any specific questions feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> You are getting fantastic with that camera, Rich! I appreciate how clear those fish pictures are. Something I struggle constantly with.


Thanks Sara! Alot of the fish pics were taken by Kate, but some were done by me. My fish are fat though, if you wait until it's dinner time they will sit in the front of the tank staring at you too while you sit there and it is pretty easy too snap pics of them then. 



zachary908 said:


> I'm not that good with cameras at all, but if you have any specific questions feel free to shoot me a PM.


I'll have too hit you up. 

________________________________________

So completely irrelevant note, I have been browsing through some aquascaping sites (I check up on a few every once in awhile too see new posts and what not) and I stumbled across this photo: 









It was in some guys journal, but it is ADA Yamaya Stone

I will have too get some photo's, but it is almost a spitting image after seeing this picture and a few other pictures I saw when I was browsing around earlier (I'm talking texture, color, everything) of the stone I got from the rock yard the one day for free, known commonly in the states as Crushed Bluestone (probably several other names also). 

I don't know why I felt inclined too post this, but one can go too a rockyard and pay 5-15 cents per pound of Bluestone(I forget what they said the price was because they gave it too me for free because it was too small for them too use in landscaping anyways), instead of 3.99 perlb...


----------



## zachary908

Sweet! I wonder if I have a rock yard around here?


----------



## Bahugo

I'm sure you do, look up landscaping places alot of them will have a rock yard that's where I went


----------



## 150EH

Go somewhere that sells stone and pavers only, and if you find a couple loose stones on the ground or on the top of the pallet they might just give them to you. A quarry would be even better, you might be able to get all you need on the road to the quarry, but remember to take some water to see what the stone looks like because it will most likely be covered with dust.

Nice looking stone


----------



## Bahugo

So, I really think I am going too redo my dosing too very low. Without dosing this week at all all my plants look healthier, no new algae, great growth... The past month while I didnt have livestock I was dosing very generously, not missing a note etc. 

I find it odd that, scientifically, excess nitrogen is a bad thing for plants (google excess nitrogen you will get plenty of results), yet that is the goal of EI too provide excess nutrients into the water column.. When I was looking around earlier at the effects of excess nitrogen on plants it was what I was experiencing within this tank. Greener plants (I.e. loss of color), brittle growth, I forget the others off the top of my head. When I had everything set up how I wanted before in the old 20g (with the full glosso and everything filled in lush) I would dosed maybe once a week. 

I think my biggest experience which I really didn't understand until looking around online, while i was dosing more besides the obvious color changes, but I had the worst random melts and brittle stems... when I would move a stem it would be like a noodle, really weak... now it seems like all my stems are much much happier and thicker (especially in the new growth), I had some plants that when I was dosing high barley grew at all and have now grown a few inches in a week. And the only time I ever had a serious algae outbreak was when I bumped my ferts up, this was pre-tank switch with the old 20g and nothing changed what so ever besides my dosing. 

Not going too throw this in the main forums, this is my random brain dump for people who check in in here and don't want to get into a debate.


----------



## zachary908

I'm planning the same thing, Rich. I think I'm going to mix up my solutions for ferts and dose maybe 2 times a week. So far my tank has been going about 2 weeks no ferts at all!


----------



## Bahugo

Mine has gone about that too! We'll see what happens! 

I got a new crypt today, gonna need an ID so will have pics in a bit. I have been staring at this crypt for over a month at my LFS and always wanted it but never knew what it was. Today I said heck with it and bought it.


----------



## Bahugo

New Crypt. 

*Broken off baby leaf

















Planted








































*


----------



## chad320

Looks like you got a Tropica to me.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Looks like you got a Tropica to me.


What about these three (they are all different plants by the way)


----------



## chad320

IDK, Wedntii red, and usteriana. Just to guess. They can look so different from tank to tank.


----------



## chad320

Likely a wendtii bronze on the first one.


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks Chad!


----------



## chad320

What tank is this? Do you have a FTS?


----------



## sewingalot

Rich, regarding your experience with that fertilizing method, I never liked it and had nothing but bad results long term. It wasn't until I sat down and decided what I needed for my tanks and did a lot of research independent of this site that I started seeing positive results. I think it's a great fertilizing method to get started on for many, but personally I didn't like the results. Many plants looked like crap like you are describing (stunted, leggy, brittle) and algae was prevelant (see my journals for proof). For whatever reason, I sucked at it. Don't really care as to why, either. I stopped the method entirely, found my own way and the tank looks better now than it ever did before. I know there is a "balance" debate for all this, but frankly these discussions aren't really growing plants for us. What it all boils down to is there is no reason you can't use another method or even create your own. What is important is finding what works for you.

Glad you are finding a way for yourself. :biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Rich, regarding your experience with that fertilizing method, I never liked it and had nothing but bad results long term. It wasn't until I sat down and decided what I needed for my tanks and did a lot of research independent of this site that I started seeing positive results. I think it's a great fertilizing method to get started on for many, but personally I didn't like the results. Many plants looked like crap like you are describing (stunted, leggy, brittle) and algae was prevelant (see my journals for proof). For whatever reason, I sucked at it. Don't really care as to why, either. I stopped the method entirely, found my own way and the tank looks better now than it ever did before. I know there is a "balance" debate for all this, but frankly these discussions aren't really growing plants for us. What it all boils down to is there is no reason you can't use another method or even create your own. What is important is finding what works for you.
> 
> Glad you are finding a way for yourself. :biggrin:


Yeah, I'm really sick of the lack of discussion. Always boils down too the same copy and posted findings of other threads with the same graphs and tanks and debates on ADA vs EI. I think I am really going too try too toy around with things more, or try just root tabs for a bit. 



chad320 said:


> What tank is this? Do you have a FTS?


The new crypts are in the old shrimp tank, the first picture of the second ID post is in the 10g, the other two are in the 56g. I'll try and get some more FTS's today if you would like Chad :tongue:


----------



## zachary908

Rich, try PPS pro out, I think you will find that it works well for you. That's what I dose.. now I am just going to dose it a bit less than I used to.


----------



## chad320

Rich, I dose this modified version of PPS-Pro. I am not affiliated with these people and I am not trying to sell something. This is what I use in all of my tanks.

*MACRO*

KNO3 65g
K2So4 59g
KH2PO4 6g
MgSo4 41g
1000 ml RO/DI water

*MICRO*

Millers micro complex 40g
CSM+B 80g
10% DTPA 40g
MnSo4 12g
10 ml Excel
1000ml RO/DI water

Just dose 10ml of solution for every 10g of tank water. Everyday to go fast. Every other or 3rd day to go slower. 

I change about 40% of the tank water every two weeks.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Just dose 10ml of solution for every 10g of tank water. Everyday to go fast. Every other or 3rd day to go slower.


Any reason for dosing 1ml/ Gallon of tank water? I thought I had been overdoing it by dosing 15ml a day in my 75g.

Also, do you dose both solutions daily, or do you alternate between macros and micros?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Rich, I dose this modified version of PPS-Pro. I am not affiliated with these people and I am not trying to sell something. This is what I use in all of my tanks.
> 
> *MACRO*
> 
> KNO3 65g
> K2So4 59g
> KH2PO4 6g
> MgSo4 41g
> 1000 ml RO/DI water
> 
> *MICRO*
> 
> Millers micro complex 40g
> CSM+B 80g
> 10% DTPA 40g
> MnSo4 12g
> 10 ml Excel
> 1000ml RO/DI water
> 
> Just dose 10ml of solution for every 10g of tank water. Everyday to go fast. Every other or 3rd day to go slower.
> 
> I change about 40% of the tank water every two weeks.


I've been wanting too try PPSpro but lack a scale =/


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I've been wanting too try PPSpro but lack a scale =/


I got one at walmart for like $10.


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> Any reason for dosing 1ml/ Gallon of tank water? I thought I had been overdoing it by dosing 15ml a day in my 75g.
> 
> Also, do you dose both solutions daily, or do you alternate between macros and micros?


I dose 1ml per gallon as a set amount. If its too much(like on a crypt tank) I just dose less often. 1ml per gallon is whet it takes to keep my stem tank going. I dose both the same day.

Rich, ten bucks  Plus it makes you look like a strung out meth head weighing out your little powders and all which is always super cool when people think that of you


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Rich, ten bucks  Plus it makes you look like a strung out meth head weighing out your little powders and all which is always super cool when people think that of you


LoL! I'll have too hit up wallmart after Christmas and get one.

Took some pics so you guys can see the difference, will try too get some more later when the blinds are closed and what not was trying too get the camera settings right too. These are unedited besides cropping and resizing hopefully photobucket didn't completely nerf the size. 

*Fts 

















Wallichii 









Ludwigia Hybrid 








*


----------



## .Mko.

wow beautiful colors! I love the bottom left side gives such a nice texture the bottom of the tank. Is it hydrocotyle?


----------



## Bahugo

.Mko. said:


> wow beautiful colors! I love the bottom left side gives such a nice texture the bottom of the tank. Is it hydrocotyle?



Thanks! 
Yes it is hydrocotyle sibthorpioides


----------



## zachary908

Wow! It's looking great, Rich! The rotala's look especially nice.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Wow! It's looking great, Rich! The rotala's look especially nice.



Thanks Zach! If you look at the largest wallichi stem you can see what I mean by compact colorful growth at the top (the new growth in the past week and a half) and the old leggy growth at the bottom when I was dosing high.


----------



## chad320

I looks great. Nice color on the rotalas too. Is that D. diandra in the back? I wonder why that isnt orange that high up?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I looks great. Nice color on the rotalas too. Is that D. diandra in the back? I wonder why that isnt orange that high up?


There are a few segments that are showing some color, honestly I'm pretty sure some never fully straightened out since I replanted them last (got tangled or what not). I have been meaning too trim down a few but always forget, I know there are a few damaged stems back there that got cracked or something while planting.


----------



## sewingalot

Rich, if you really want to start up PPS Pro via Chad's blend, I'd be happy to weigh it out and see if I can get you approximate figures in teaspoon amounts. Let me know. Your tank is outstanding! I throughly appreciate the Wallichii! It's gorgeous.


----------



## chad320

You sent Sara some wallichii??? Man, just when a guy thinks hes cool.....


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> You sent Sara some wallichii??? Man, just when a guy thinks hes cool.....


Chad, if you'd like.. next time I do a plant order at work I can get some Wallichii for you.


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow. That tank looks sick. So bright.:icon_cool Who needs Christmas decorations when you have plants that bright.:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> You sent Sara some wallichii??? Man, just when a guy thinks hes cool.....


No, he didn't. I was commenting on his picture. LOL Wallichii + me = dead wallichii. :tongue:


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> Chad, if you'd like.. next time I do a plant order at work I can get some Wallichii for you.


Thats cool but Rich already sent me some a month ago 



sewingalot said:


> No, he didn't. I was commenting on his picture. LOL Wallichii + me = dead wallichii. :tongue:


Aww...me too. I think I got 5 stems and 3 made it. Its super cool. I wish I had about 20 stems!


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Rich, if you really want to start up PPS Pro via Chad's blend, I'd be happy to weigh it out and see if I can get you approximate figures in teaspoon amounts. Let me know. Your tank is outstanding! I throughly appreciate the Wallichii! It's gorgeous.



Thanks Sara! I will have too dig around in the cabinets downstairs I remember seeing a scale somewhere, if not I'm sure once the Christmas shopping is done I can grab one up or this week after baby sitting. 



chad320 said:


> You sent Sara some wallichii??? Man, just when a guy thinks hes cool.....


Lol, no you are the only one so far! I'm still cool. :fish1:



cableguy69846 said:


> Wow. That tank looks sick. So bright.:icon_cool Who needs Christmas decorations when you have plants that bright.:hihi:


Thanks Cable 



sewingalot said:


> No, he didn't. I was commenting on his picture. LOL Wallichii + me = dead wallichii. :tongue:


Lol, next time we trade I will send you some. It seems too like me now. Maybe it's the less ferts and RO water, but something made it really start growing for me now. 



chad320 said:


> Aww...me too. I think I got 5 stems and 3 made it. Its super cool. I wish I had about 20 stems!


I'm sure in the future I can send you some more if you would like chad! Whenever you remember me nagging you for moss *cough cough* :flick:


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> RO water


I think that's the key to getting it to grow.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> I think that's the key to getting it to grow.


Maybe *shrug*


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Maybe *shrug*


Just guessing.... cause I can't seem to keep the stuff in my hard water... :angryfire

By the way, I'll have some pics up in my journal in a bit!


----------



## Bahugo

Moved another 29 (I think, lost count at 29) baby pleco's too the fry tank today.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Moved another 29 (I think, lost count at 29) baby pleco's too the fry tank today.



Dang, way to go Rich! Good luck with the little ones. I'd love to get another Goldnugget pleco to breed with mine.. just not sure what sex mine is lol.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Dang, way to go Rich! Good luck with the little ones. I'd love to get another Goldnugget pleco to breed with mine.. just not sure what sex mine is lol.


I read they are really hard too sex, and only been breed once in captivity.. you should try it, it would be a really interesting experiment! I would definitely subscribe.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I read they are really hard too sex, and only been breed once in captivity.. you should try it, it would be a really interesting experiment! I would definitely subscribe.


Well... that just dropped my confidence. :hihi: I'll have to pick up a few of them one day and grow them out.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Well... that just dropped my confidence. :hihi: I'll have to pick up a few of them one day and grow them out.


Look up odontods. It is a pretty good way of sexing plecos that are not obvious. I came across it while trying to sex my clowns.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Look up odontods. It is a pretty good way of sexing plecos that are not obvious. I came across it while trying to sex my clowns.


Not the same for gold nugets. You can only sex certain species by their odontods.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Not the same for gold nugets. You can only sex certain species by their odontods.


Got ya. Some of the info I came across was a bit fuzzy, and I had to google odontods to find out what the heck they were all talking about. I know a lot of them say to look at the size and shape too. But if you don't have one to compare too, that point is moot.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Got ya. Some of the info I came across was a bit fuzzy, and I had to google odontods to find out what the heck they were all talking about. I know a lot of them say to look at the size and shape too. But if you don't have one to compare too, that point is moot.


It's different with different species, I had no idea what odontods were till I saw a picture of it. I always knew the general idea of what it was because of descriptions but not like a visual picture of it if that makes sense lol . 

Zach:


> Dimorphism is difficult to notice unless the fish are at full breeding size. Males have a flatter, more levelled slope to their foreheads and are slightly wider about the head. Females have a more rounded forehead and are slightly plumper at the mid body when in spawning condition. There is no noticeable difference in odontodal growth in either gender.


 Taken from : Here


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> It's different with different species, I had no idea what odontods were till I saw a picture of it. I always knew the general idea of what it was because of descriptions but not like a visual picture of it if that makes sense lol .


Lol. That was my problem too.


----------



## zachary908

Thanks, Rich. I've actually read that. The problem with it though is the fact that I don't have a group of them to compare mine with. I think mine is male though.. definitely had a wide head for sure lol. Maybe I'll just buy a group one day when I feel like spending the cash. Not super expensive, but they aren't cheap either..


----------



## Bahugo

Trimmed up a few things the other day, will try and get some pics up tonight depending on how Christmas shopping goes.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Trimmed up a few things the other day, will try and get some pics up tonight depending on how Christmas shopping goes.


Good luck with the shopping man. It is going to be a zoo out there.


----------



## Bahugo

It was a zoo! I got everything finished up though, woot.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> It was a zoo! I got everything finished up though, woot.


You should have seen Orland Mall and the surrounding area. What a mess.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> You should have seen Orland Mall and the surrounding area. What a mess.


I had too run out there a few times in the past week, the other day I was stuck in traffic for 40 minutes too go a mile from 159th too 151st... FORTY MINUTES! For all the cops orland has you think they would get somebody too direct traffic because they sure don't do a good job pulling over idiots. I got pulled over once for not having a front license plate on, but I watch people do 20+ over the speed limit and cut people off yada yada and never get pulled over. :angryfire

Anyways here are some quick unedited photos, some turned out good I think I am getting a little bit more of a hang of photos... I really hate the glare from window though and always forget too take pics at night lol:


----------



## jkan0228

Wow! Everything looks so lush! Haha your plants grow so fast...


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> Wow! Everything looks so lush! Haha your plants grow so fast...


Thanks! :icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

nobody else?  Must all be gone for the holidays.


----------



## zachary908

The tank looks awesome, bro! Keep up the good work.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I had too run out there a few times in the past week, the other day I was stuck in traffic for 40 minutes too go a mile from 159th too 151st... FORTY MINUTES! For all the cops orland has you think they would get somebody too direct traffic because they sure don't do a good job pulling over idiots. I got pulled over once for not having a front license plate on, but I watch people do 20+ over the speed limit and cut people off yada yada and never get pulled over. :angryfire
> 
> Anyways here are some quick unedited photos, some turned out good I think I am getting a little bit more of a hang of photos... I really hate the glare from window though and always forget too take pics at night lol:


Orland Park cops..... Not even gonna go there.

Anyway. The tank looks great man. Is that crazy red plant in front of the CO2 line D. diandra, or something else? The tank has filled up a lot since the last round of pics you put up. You are doing something right man.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Orland Park cops..... Not even gonna go there.
> 
> Anyway. The tank looks great man. Is that crazy red plant in front of the CO2 line D. diandra, or something else? The tank has filled up a lot since the last round of pics you put up. You are doing something right man.


I actually just trimmed a bunch of stuff but everything is filling in nicely. The plant in the picture you quoted in front of the co2 line is Rotala wallichii. I trimmed the D.Diandra because it was all hitting the top and still wrapped up from when I rescaped a few weeks back and i didn't think it was healthy for it lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I actually just trimmed a bunch of stuff but everything is filling in nicely. The plant in the picture you quoted in front of the co2 line is Rotala wallichii. I trimmed the D.Diandra because it was all hitting the top and still wrapped up from when I rescaped a few weeks back and i didn't think it was healthy for it lol.


Even with the trim it still looks amazing. And that wallichii is awesome looking. And I thought the leaves looked a little thin to be the diandra. I hate when plants get all twisted. I had to do that to my diandra a few weeks back too. Then it all died and I had to move some over from the shrimp tank. Oh well. Add the wallichii to the list of plants I want if I ever get a hi tech setup.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Even with the trim it still looks amazing. And that wallichii is awesome looking. And I thought the leaves looked a little thin to be the diandra. I hate when plants get all twisted. I had to do that to my diandra a few weeks back too. Then it all died and I had to move some over from the shrimp tank. Oh well. Add the wallichii to the list of plants I want if I ever get a hi tech setup.:hihi:


Thanks! Wallichii was finicky for me at first but now it seems too be out growing alot of my plants. 



zachary908 said:


> The tank looks awesome, bro! Keep up the good work.


Thanks Zach, I musta missed this post before.  Just saw your emersed journal, your plants are looking amazing!


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Thanks! Wallichii was finicky for me at first but now it seems too be out growing alot of my plants.
> 
> 
> Thanks Zach, I musta missed this post before.  Just saw your emersed journal, your plants are looking amazing!


I may have to hit you up for some Wallichii sometime... give it one last try lol.

No problem, Rich. Thanks! The plan is to update the new journal with pics now and then as well as answer any questions people have


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> I may have to hit you up for some Wallichii sometime... give it one last try lol.
> 
> No problem, Rich. Thanks! The plan is to update the new journal with pics now and then as well as answer any questions people have


No problem, let me know when you want some sometime. Do you still need some pinnatifolia? 

I finally got a new container for my emersed setup (there is one that is gross and I felt like it would be easier too toss it then scrub it all), not sure what I am going too do with that tub. I would like too try something different then hc and glosso. Maybe I will try some pinnatifolia in there. I have runners everywhere.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> No problem, let me know when you want some sometime. Do you still need some pinnatifolia?
> 
> I finally got a new container for my emersed setup (there is one that is gross and I felt like it would be easier too toss it then scrub it all), not sure what I am going too do with that tub. I would like too try something different then hc and glosso. Maybe I will try some pinnatifolia in there. I have runners everywhere.



I could still use some pinnatifida, not sure where I'll put it, but I can make room! :biggrin:

Nice. If you need some emersed plants hit me up, Rich. maybe we can do a trade.


----------



## Bahugo

hope everybody had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bahugo

*Shrimp Stuff
Crs shrimplet









Pregnant Cherry in the fry tank 









Vampire

























56g stuff









Mr T
Waving down a taxi 

































Cory cats









Angels

















Poppa out of his cave, must be beafin up again. 









So my angels had a second spawn... *Then they went to bed so this is what happened too all the eggs. The culprit caught in the act caption should be "worst parenting ever"










*Emersed stuff
The overgrown tub *Yes, my plants really are red/pink for some reason. I have come too the conclusion that once plants flower they change colors in my emersed tub. They are still growing but they just change colors it is very odd. The whole tub is taken over by glosso, dwarf hairgrass (I started with a tiny plug in the corner, now it is everywhere), hydrocotyle (sp), and lind. sp rotundifolia variegated, and the big stem is h. corymbosa. All my plants keep flowering, every-time I open it this tub always has a bunch of glosso flowers and stuff. I wounder if when the water is really low it promotes flowering? My water was super low. 
*








*
Since I don't have any crypts that flower or anything cool:*
H corymbosa flower: 









This is what it looks like cut open! 








*


----------



## cableguy69846

Good lookin stuff man. Glad the shrimp are making a comeback for you. Sorry to hear about the eggs. If they spawn again, are you going to try and rear them? I am jealous of your emersed tub. How do you get your plants to flower all the time? All the light I have over mine, and not a single flower. Ever. Lol.

Did you get any good stuff for Christmas? Hope it was a good one too man.roud:


----------



## orchidman

Great photography! Getting netted and better!!

I really want to get my emersed plants to flower!!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Good lookin stuff man. Glad the shrimp are making a comeback for you. Sorry to hear about the eggs. If they spawn again, are you going to try and rear them? I am jealous of your emersed tub. How do you get your plants to flower all the time? All the light I have over mine, and not a single flower. Ever. Lol.
> 
> Did you get any good stuff for Christmas? Hope it was a good one too man.roud:


Yeah there are CRS shrimplets everywhere, I had like 5 berried females all at the same time and I'm pretty sure they all gave birth lol. Hopefully they will survive. 

I don't know, it must be my secret formula. I wish my parva would flower that would be BA. 

I got some cloths and socks and new contacts lol. Not much excitement. 



orchidman said:


> Great photography! Getting netted and better!!
> 
> I really want to get my emersed plants to flower!!


I want too get more stem plants eventually too try too flower some, it's actually really cool seeing the plants flower.


----------



## zachary908

Nice pictures, Rich! Glad the shrimp are making a come back, and everything looks great.



Bahugo said:


> I want too get more stem plants eventually too try too flower some, it's actually really cool seeing the plants flower.


Out of the stem plants I have I've gotten the following to flower:

Lindernia 'India'
Lindernia 'Grandiflora'
Diodia Virginia
Persicaria 'Kawagoneum'

I think I might be forgetting one or two...

I think the key is high light and lower kelvin bulbs. I'm going to switch my bulbs when I have the cash to burn, to see if my ludwigias will flower.


----------



## Bahugo

What kelvin type do you have now? Do you ever notice color change in your plants post flower? some of mine, especially lindernia sp rotundifolia variegated changes a pink color post flower...


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> What kelvin type do you have now? Do you ever notice color change in your plants post flower? some of mine, especially lindernia sp rotundifolia variegated changes a pink color post flower...


I believe 6700k, but I'll check tomorrow. Nope, but the plants that flower for me flower constantly. It's interesting that yours chage color though.. wonder why.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> I believe 6700k, but I'll check tomorrow. Nope, but the plants that flower for me flower constantly. It's interesting that yours chage color though.. wonder why.


Not sure, I have noticed the pinkish color in other plants too, but they continue too grow.... It's odd.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah there are CRS shrimplets everywhere, I had like 5 berried females all at the same time and I'm pretty sure they all gave birth lol. Hopefully they will survive.
> 
> I don't know, it must be my secret formula. I wish my parva would flower that would be BA.
> 
> I got some cloths and socks and new contacts lol. Not much excitement.
> 
> 
> 
> I want too get more stem plants eventually too try too flower some, it's actually really cool seeing the plants flower.


Very glad to hear the shirmp are coming back. I felt bad about all those deaths you had going on. Did you ever find out what happened?

It is all the roids you put in the soil. Makes your plants Ahnold plants. Lol.:hihi:

Nothing wrong with getting stuff you need for Christmas. Now that I am an adult, I like opening presents that contain clothes more than any other. Lol.

If you are looking for more crypts, I know you mentioned something about not having any a while back, talk to gordon. He has some beastly plants.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Very glad to hear the shirmp are coming back. I felt bad about all those deaths you had going on. Did you ever find out what happened?
> 
> It is all the roids you put in the soil. Makes your plants Ahnold plants. Lol.:hihi:
> 
> Nothing wrong with getting stuff you need for Christmas. Now that I am an adult, I like opening presents that contain clothes more than any other. Lol.
> 
> If you are looking for more crypts, I know you mentioned something about not having any a while back, talk to gordon. He has some beastly plants.



I still truly feel it was the food that killed them all. 

Haha, I don't know, but it seems like something is always flowering in that one container. I don't know what too do with that container, it is covered in glosso, dhg, hydrocotyle (spelling) and the stems... pretty sure there are some parva plants in there and maybe a downoi in there somewhere if it didn't get choked lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I still truly feel it was the food that killed them all.
> 
> Haha, I don't know, but it seems like something is always flowering in that one container. I don't know what too do with that container, it is covered in glosso, dhg, hydrocotyle (spelling) and the stems... pretty sure there are some parva plants in there and maybe a downoi in there somewhere if it didn't get choked lol.


That could be. What kind of food was it? I know people reported issues with some crab bites that had copper in them. Not enough to kill shrimp, but mixed with trace amounts in the tap water sent it over the threshold.

Maybe you need another box.:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Maybe you need another box.:biggrin:


Well, Kate got a nice giftcard for reptile house so in the near future we might be setting up a vivarium or something!  Thinking dart frogs.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Well, Kate got a nice giftcard for reptile house so in the near future we might be setting up a vivarium or something!  Thinking dart frogs.


Nice. Check out Grimm's viv on here. It is amazing.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice. Check out Grimm's viv on here. It is amazing.


I saw his viv, it's nice! 

Will try too get pics of everything today, now that the holidays are actually over I need too go get a bunch of RO water too top off all the tanks and what not... pretty sure it might be time too do a trim.


----------



## zachary908

I should get pics up of all the vivariums I've been setting up at work. We got in 30 more dartfrogs today.


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> I should get pics up of all the vivariums I've been setting up at work. We got in 30 more dartfrogs today.


Yess


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I saw his viv, it's nice!
> 
> Will try too get pics of everything today, now that the holidays are actually over I need too go get a bunch of RO water too top off all the tanks and what not... pretty sure it might be time too do a trim.


Nice is an understatement. That thing is epic.

I need to do tank stuff too. I have been slacking. I blame the food. It has slowed us down.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

Did you ever get the PVC for the plecos like you said? If so, how do they like it?


----------



## Bahugo

I really really need too trim the 20g... Will get some pics up tonight hopefully.


----------



## Bahugo

These are completely unedited, just took some quick pictures too update. (I didn't even have too resize because I changed the setting on accident lol) 
*
Overhead*









*Fts *

















*Middle









Left side







*


----------



## jkan0228

Everything looks so nice! What do you have stocked in there?


----------



## zachary908

Looks great, Rich!


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> Everything looks so nice! What do you have stocked in there?


A few cherry shrimp and snails lol! Not sure on stocking for this tank yet. 



zachary908 said:


> Looks great, Rich!


Thanks Zach, I really really need too trim some things, I just don't know what too do with it all... its so much easier when people want too trade lol. Crazy how much everything grows in like 2 weeks.


----------



## cableguy69846

Man. That tank looks great. Really glad you went for the jungle look again. I like it.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks cable, now I just need too figure out what too do with the trimmings lol.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Thanks Zach, I really really need too trim some things, I just don't know what too do with it all... its so much easier when people want too trade lol. Crazy how much everything grows in like 2 weeks.


Trade you say? What kind of red ludwigia is that? I may be interested in some!


----------



## chad320

Your tank has grown in nicely Rich! I love the R. rotundafolia. And im still super jealous of the wallichii. I have 2 stems, one green, one red. They are sad compared to yours


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Trade you say? What kind of red ludwigia is that? I may be interested in some!


Um, the smaller hybrid? It's not the "big red" one if that makes sense. 



chad320 said:


> Your tank has grown in nicely Rich! I love the R. rotundafolia. And im still super jealous of the wallichii. I have 2 stems, one green, one red. They are sad compared to yours


Thanks Chad! Let me know if you ever want more. 


*__________________________________________

*
So I thought this was kind of cool, 20~ day growth period. *
* 

*Fts *

















*


Left side
















*

Here is a right side before


----------



## chad320

Whats that in the back right corner? It looks like a lindernia or bacopa?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Whats that in the back right corner? It looks like a lindernia or bacopa?


Lindernia sp rotundifolia variegated


----------



## zachary908

Ahh, so it is the Ludwigia sp. 'Red' That has been going around then?


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Ahh, so it is the Ludwigia sp. 'Red' That has been going around then?


I believe it may be.


----------



## orchidman

looking great rich!


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Lindernia sp rotundifolia variegated


Have you ever tried to carpet that stuff? Its super cool but if you dont like trimming its a PITA.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Have you ever tried to carpet that stuff? Its super cool but if you dont like trimming its a PITA.


Carpeting lindernia? Is that even possible? It sounds like a pain the rear too trim. I will eventually trim everything hopefully this week sometime. I have plants growing out of the top of my tank lol.


----------



## Bahugo

W00t finally ordered some scissors!  Maybe this time when I trim it won't look so hodgepodge when they get in.


----------



## chad320

I need to get some bent tip scissors, like the wave style. Where did you get yours?


----------



## orchidman

chad320 said:


> I need to get some bent tip scissors, like the wave style. Where did you get yours?


same!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I need to get some bent tip scissors, like the wave style. Where did you get yours?


I got a curved pair and a hooked pair from This guy on here

Only thing I could budget for right now lol, and I got a piece of foam for the future.


----------



## chad320

Yep, I knew I had seen that somewhere  Looks like ill be trying some wave scissors next. I have the angled tweezers and they are priceless for planting IMO. That and a good pair of scissors. Ive never really tried anything else except a cheap pair of spring snips. I never really found a good use for them


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Yep, I knew I had seen that somewhere  Looks like ill be trying some wave scissors next. I have the angled tweezers and they are priceless for planting IMO. That and a good pair of scissors. Ive never really tried anything else except a cheap pair of spring snips. I never really found a good use for them


I have a broken pair of dollar store kids craft scissors. Broken meaning one of the handles comes loose so it won't close all the way sometimes so I have too squeeze blades of the scissors together with my fingers lol.


----------



## Bahugo

I am dying too trim my tank, not sure if I can wait till I get new scissors.


----------



## Bahugo

Should have pics tonight sometime, got the weedwacker out *vroom vroom* trim-ageddon


----------



## zachary908

Looking forward to them!


----------



## orchidman

Can't wait!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> got the weedwacker out *vroom vroom* trim-ageddon


Lol.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Uploading now


----------



## zachary908

:bounce: Sweet! Finished cutting styrofoam liners just in time!


----------



## Bahugo

These are completely unedited, there may be multiple's of some because I couldn't decide which too post. Still messing around with camera settings too try and find the right brightness and stuff. Some are darker (i.e the right side) because it showed the plant leaves clearer, when it was brighter it would just be a green blob. 

*Fts

























Right side* 
*








*
*Left side









L. Hybrid *

















*R. Wallichi *










Ok, so
1) D. Diandra was removed. People have issues with plants, D.Diandra is my bane of existence. It grows like a weed for me, but the bottoms always get gross and I really hate taking every stem out and replanting every stem every time I trim. 

2) R. Wallichi was trimmed and replanted too form a larger bush. I was shocked at how many stems I had when I was going through my bucket of trimmings. I think I even tossed one because I was out of room. 

3) L hybrid was done the same was as Wallichi. I had so many stems I didn't know what too do with them some were literally like 2 feet long and I didn't even trim it that short. I swear R. Wallichi, rotundifolia and l. hybrid once they hit the surface grow alot quicker and form multiple side shoots. 

The goal is too have the Wallichi and L. Hybrid form sort of a W (l. hybrid on the left and wallichi on the right then rotundifolia in the middle) around the rotundifolia. 

Trimmed and replanted some Persicaria 'Kawagoneum' trimmings. Tossed the rotundifolia trimmings and linderina trimmings. Also trimmed down the hydrocotyle and tossed the trimmings... this plant grows insanely quick. Probably trimmed some other things too but don't remember lol. 

I'm just rambling.. sure nobody really cares they just want pics so I'll shut up lol.


----------



## zachary908

Looks good, man. The plans for the Ludwigia sp 'Red' and the Wallichii sounds like it will look great. You really hacked that Rotundifolia down, I need to trim mine as well.

How are the shrimp doing?


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Looks good, man. The plans for the Ludwigia sp 'Red' and the Wallichii sounds like it will look great. You really hacked that Rotundifolia down, I need to trim mine as well.
> 
> How are the shrimp doing?


Which shrimp, in the old tank? They are doing great. The shrimp in this tank are doing fine, pretty sure I didn't add a male though there are a bunch of saddled females lol. 

I want it too form a bush that's why I trimmed it down so low. I would have done it too some of the other plants but I'm too scared too mow the hybrid and wallichi. Especially since the wallichii is finally growing like a weed for me I don't want too mess it up again so I trimmed it like halfway too the top of the tank. 

You have pogostemon erectus don't you Zach? How does it grow for you? mine looks great is growing fine, but I feel like it is super slow compared too all the other stems.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Which shrimp, in the old tank? They are doing great. The shrimp in this tank are doing fine, pretty sure I didn't add a male though there are a bunch of saddled females lol.
> 
> I want it too form a bush that's why I trimmed it down so low. I would have done it too some of the other plants but I'm too scared too mow the hybrid and wallichi. Especially since the wallichii is finally growing like a weed for me I don't want too mess it up again so I trimmed it like halfway too the top of the tank.
> 
> You have pogostemon erectus don't you Zach? How does it grow for you? mine looks great is growing fine, but I feel like it is super slow compared too all the other stems.


Either tank, ha! Glad they are doing well.

Yeah, I should do that to mine as well. Yeah, I'd leave the Wallichii alone, still jealous that you grow it so well!

Nope I don't have it, but I'm willing to bet it wouldn't like my hard water..


----------



## cableguy69846

Looks good man. What are the plans on letting everything fill in once you have the bushes you want? Are you going to keep them fairly short, or let them hit the surface, or are you just going to keep trimming?


----------



## orchidman

Looks great! Especially the walichii and the ludwigia sp red!


----------



## speedie408

Your growing plants outta your ears bro haha. Great job!! They all look super healthy.


----------



## chad320

Nice growth/hack job. Why is the left side always dark? Is it like that in person? Your wallichii is awesome! I finally got 2 stems to color up. I wish it grew faster. Does yours grow fast? Maybe mine will do better now that its closer to the light.


----------



## fishboy199413

Wow the tank is really coming along and the plants are growing in great. Your tanks are amazing looking. Keep it up .


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> Your growing plants outta your ears bro haha. Great job!! They all look super healthy.


Thanks Nick! Yeah they are growing out of control, it was one of the first times I was "I should really go slow growers" lol. I had too trim the rotundifolia in phases too clear the top of the tank, then too see other plants then too form a bush. 




chad320 said:


> Nice growth/hack job. Why is the left side always dark? Is it like that in person? Your wallichii is awesome! I finally got 2 stems to color up. I wish it grew faster. Does yours grow fast? Maybe mine will do better now that its closer to the light.


The left side is always darker because of my light fixture. I am considering moving the fixture too off center it on the legs if that makes sense so I can move the light a few inches left too try too get all the tank. I have a 30" fixture with a 24" light(I think thats how long the bulb is) and you would think they would center the light, but no it is on the right side so there is a large gap on the left side without light. I also feel like a brighter plant in the left side would help. I'm considering throwing a stem or two of wisteria in there too give it something too contrast the darkness. 

Wallichii is weird for me. It hated me at first, the only reason I kept it was because Kate told me too try it one last time, I was ready too toss it all. Now it is growing super quick for me. Not sure if it was just really beat up from the shop I got it from or what not but I feel like it is growing quick. The closer too the top it gets I feel like it does grow quicker though, and will branch out.


----------



## Bahugo

Got my piece of foam, and scissors in today! Go figure if I waited an extra day I woulda been able too try them out lol.


----------



## orchidman

Haha! How are the scissors? Nice quality?


----------



## chad320

Man, I wish I had some heat packs. I could send you some Nesea pedicillata 'Golden' that would brighten it up for sure. Some L. 'Cuba' might do the trick as well. I honestly hope you ditch most of the hygro  and get something way nicer in there. Have you treid any L. aromatica yet?


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> Haha! How are the scissors? Nice quality?


They seem nice, honestly I've never bought "aquarium" scissors so I don't know what too look for lol. 



chad320 said:


> Man, I wish I had some heat packs. I could send you some Nesea pedicillata 'Golden' that would brighten it up for sure. Some L. 'Cuba' might do the trick as well. I honestly hope you ditch most of the hygro  and get something way nicer in there. Have you treid any L. aromatica yet?


I wish I had some money and I would offer too buy some plants off you or buy something off SnS. I think I am down too like 5 bucks now on paypal lol if that, oh well one day I'll find a job. I don't know for sure if I am going too put any hygro back there, I have a ton of it in the shrimp tank right now that hasn't been trimmed in months lol. Maybe I should take a picture of that tank... it actually looks cool now with the crypts and what not, it's kind of my "I don't know what too do with this plant, throw it in here" tanks.


----------



## cableguy69846

OK, Rich. Go look at my journal. And expect more tomorrow too. I finally got my hands wet.


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> They seem nice, honestly I've never bought "aquarium" scissors so I don't know what too look for lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had some money and I would offer too buy some plants off you or buy something off SnS. I think I am down too like 5 bucks now on paypal lol if that, oh well one day I'll find a job. I don't know for sure if I am going too put any hygro back there, I have a ton of it in the shrimp tank right now that hasn't been trimmed in months lol. Maybe I should take a picture of that tank... it actually looks cool now with the crypts and what not, it's kind of my "I don't know what too do with this plant, throw it in here" tanks.


If I had some heat packs, i'd send you a trim pack for free this time of year 

Please do post us some pics of the hygro/crypts tank


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> OK, Rich. Go look at my journal. And expect more tomorrow too. I finally got my hands wet.


About time slacker! lol looking forward too the rest of the pics. 



chad320 said:


> If I had some heat packs, i'd send you a trim pack for free this time of year
> 
> Please do post us some pics of the hygro/crypts tank


 I'll post some up tomorrow, the crypts aren't anything rare, but it seems too be filling in on its' own lol. Even though I have a ball of moss that tumbles around like tumble weed haha.


----------



## Bahugo

Oh, and before I forget have another pleco spawn growing this is the 3rd now? or 4th? I don't know I have pleco's everywhere pleco's can go lol.


----------



## Bahugo

I'll have a few pics up in like 10~ min of the tank for you Chad!


----------



## Bahugo

Same story as all the other photo's. I suck at pictures so settings are switched in some photos. Sorry about the reflection/glare in some of them. 

*Fts* 

























*Some crypt shots

























Right side









Shrimplets

















*


----------



## zachary908

Looking good, Rich. I never knew you had CBS.


----------



## chad320

Wow Rich, this tank is super sweet! Your crypts are growing great! I like all of the shrimp too. What are the mosses in the background? Are you running Co2 on this? Lighting? Give us the specs


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Looking good, Rich. I never knew you had CBS.


Thanks Zach! Yeah, I think I have 2 CBS left lol. I know one was berried and went full term but never seen any CBS babies running around only CRS 



chad320 said:


> Wow Rich, this tank is super sweet! Your crypts are growing great! I like all of the shrimp too. What are the mosses in the background? Are you running Co2 on this? Lighting? Give us the specs


Thanks Chad! I like my crypts haha, I was never a fan of them before but now I really enjoy them for some reason. The shrimp are actually doing good now (or atleast it seems). No co2. There is a t12 shop light running over this tank and the fry tank (they are both 20g's, the fry tank is a tall 20g though), but the shop light is only like 4' so it doesnt reach end too end lol. It's ghetto, plants grow slow but nice. No ferts, no waterchanges I just top off if pure RO water, I haven't done a waterchange in this tank since I moved it back in like October. Fluval 105 canister, and I'm pretty sure the heater is at 75.9 degrees. 

Um, I have a bunch of moss in there. The "moss rocks" from a scape I tried in the new 20g are in there, and all the driftwood is in there from the previous scape (but not all combined like I had it I broke it apart, they were only screwed together and zip tied). Then I have a huge moss ball in there rolling around like tumble weed but it is mostly on the left side behind the driftwood and stuff so you can't see it in the pictures. What you see in the pictures are the moss rocks filling in. Alot of the moss ended up getting tangled together  

One day I will clean it up a little bit but honestly I like the jumbled tank mess.


----------



## cableguy69846

I like the crypt jungle. Any idea on what kind they are?


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks Cable,

Pretty sure I have 
Wendtii tropica, 
Lutea (if I remember correctly),
spiralis, 
and I don't know the other one.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks Cable,
> 
> Pretty sure I have
> Wendtii tropica,
> Lutea (if I remember correctly),
> spiralis,
> and I don't know the other one.


Nice. I am trying to get all the wendtii variations I can find. I have like 4 or 5 already, just need a few more. If you ever want some let me know. I will see what I can dig up. I am quickly learning to love crypts.


----------



## orchidman

I like crypts. But I don't have anywhere to put them.


----------



## Bahugo

Started another project today, should have some pics up later on tonight


----------



## chad320

Ahemmm....*cough*.....ahmmmm.....must be something in my throat...*cough*...whew, excuse me....maybe some pictures will get rid of this nasty lump in my throat


----------



## cableguy69846

Pics are up. Finally. :hihi:

Watchya workin on?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Ahemmm....*cough*.....ahmmmm.....must be something in my throat...*cough*...whew, excuse me....maybe some pictures will get rid of this nasty lump in my throat


Here you go Chad, hopefully this will take care of it for you! 

*Some pleco shots too start with

























A MTS waving at you. 










_______________________________________________

Finally the project *I have been dying too do this for a long time now, even before the HMF thread popped up a while back and people started talking about it on here I just haven't had the money. 

*The railing* bought this at home depot for a few bucks, I got the piece that was 1 and 1/8 on each side so it can hold the foam in nicely. They are corner guards. 









*Measured and marked* too cut too size. 









* measured and Marked the outside of the tank with permanent marker. 









Corner guards siliconed in place. 
















*


----------



## orchidman

so your setting up a hamburger mattenfilter? ( what is it?) sounds cool!


----------



## cableguy69846

Baby plecos are awesome.

I was totally going to try an HMF when I redo the shrimp tank. What size tank is that you are doing it on?


----------



## chad320

Very nice! I cant wait to see this thing going! Nice pleco shots too. Thats so weird to see pics where the shrimp are bigger than the fish :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

Somebody tell me what a hamburger matten filter is!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> Somebody tell me what a hamburger matten filter is!


There is a few threads active on the forums right now about it. . . Here's one of them. You had too have searched too know what HMF stands for lol, nobody said the name. :flick:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/145084-hamburger-mattenfilter-low-tech-setup.html

Just givin you a hard time bob. 



cableguy69846 said:


> Baby plecos are awesome.
> 
> I was totally going to try an HMF when I redo the shrimp tank. What size tank is that you are doing it on?


10g 



chad320 said:


> Very nice! I cant wait to see this thing going! Nice pleco shots too. Thats so weird to see pics where the shrimp are bigger than the fish :hihi:


Thanks Chad. I'm getting em big for you so I can bring you a few dozen lol. That is the smaller batch of pleco's, the first batch is getting pretty decent sized for a baby... they are probably close too the 1.5" mark (some of them atleast). I have another spawn that need too get moved today because their yokes are gone... I think I might put this group in with my shrimp for now. 

I also had my Angels spawn, and there are actually wigglers... I don't know if I am going too try and raise any of those though I don't have room for angelfish fry.


----------



## chad320

Cool. I could sure use those guys right now in a few different tanks. Cmon springtime!


----------



## orchidman

thanks for the link. haha ill repot back next sunday when im done reading it! roiud: hhaha  its like an undergravel filter right? haha

congrats on the angels, your are beautiful


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> thanks for the link. haha ill repot back next sunday when im done reading it! roiud: hhaha  its like an undergravel filter right? haha
> 
> congrats on the angels, your are beautiful


It's nothing like an undergravel filter... 

I'm glad you think I'm beautiful lol :icon_redf



chad320 said:


> Cool. I could sure use those guys right now in a few different tanks. Cmon springtime!


I feel ya, comon springtime.. I need some driftwood lol!


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> It's nothing like an undergravel filter...
> 
> I'm glad you think I'm beautiful lol :icon_redf
> 
> 
> 
> I feel ya, comon springtime.. I need some driftwood lol!


beautiful beautiful, just the way you are. when i see your faaceee, there's not a thing that i would change....:icon_redf


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> beautiful beautiful, just the way you are. when i see your faaceee, there's not a thing that i would change....:icon_redf


I am emotionally scared. :frown: LoL


----------



## Bahugo

Got the foam and filter in place today. Going to finish setting up the 10g tomorrow. 

Also going too redo the 56g


----------



## speedie408

Lookin foward to see some updates on what you got planned.


----------



## chad320

For sure, im looking forward to the updates too. What tank are you putting the 10g on? The 56? I was just down by the driftwood spot Sunday and there is a BUNCH there. Mostly nano stuff, but some cool pieces. I didnt pick anything up, I was just checking.


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> Lookin foward to see some updates on what you got planned.


Here is an update shot, trimmed the foam and got the filter in place (the powerhead isn't in this shot, but you can see the exit flow tube). 










A bristlenose shot









Some rainbow fish shots Kate got, you can see how much they are coloring up. 

























The next litter of pleco fry, 33 this batch. This batch went into the old shrimp tank.


----------



## green_valley

That's a very nice pleco. How big do they get?


----------



## chad320

Wow, im excited to see all the plecs coming out. They look great! I scored a leopard frog plec yesterday for $3.99 because they associate marked it wrong. I didnt even know until I got home and looked at the reciept. I cant wait for a few of your babies!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> For sure, im looking forward to the updates too. What tank are you putting the 10g on? The 56? I was just down by the driftwood spot Sunday and there is a BUNCH there. Mostly nano stuff, but some cool pieces. I didnt pick anything up, I was just checking.


What do you mean what tank am I putting the 10g on? This is a separate tank getting set up for the rack :flick: 

Same filtration Grzegorz Nowinski uses (there are alot of others that use it, but this is a very recognized breeder and thought Chad and Nick would like these links): Interview here. His shrimp room you can see In this journal on ShrimpNow

I've been wanting too try it for a super long time, just finally got everything.  

Rub it in Chad! I went too 5 different stores yesterday too try and find driftwood lol


----------



## Bahugo

green_valley said:


> That's a very nice pleco. How big do they get?


4 1/2~ inches



chad320 said:


> Wow, im excited to see all the plecs coming out. They look great! I scored a leopard frog plec yesterday for $3.99 because they associate marked it wrong. I didnt even know until I got home and looked at the reciept. I cant wait for a few of your babies!


I'm excited too give you some of my babies. They are all over. lol


----------



## orchidman

you should send me some plecos when it warms up  

great rainbows, they are cool fish yo!

that HMF is pretty cool! ( see im using the lingo now  )


----------



## Bahugo

I've never sent fish Bob and don't have breather bags. I was planning on driving out too Chad's too hunt for driftwood and was going too bring him the pleco's. 

Got the driftwood situated now, after 3 hours of drilling, screwing, and fiddling with it (hah). Need too get everything out of the 56g, I am keeping my fingers crossed that the driftwood will fit in the top of the 56g because of the stupid center brace.


----------



## chad320

Haha, I did the same thing. I use a cardboard box the same size as the tank with the front cut off to do my layout in. I didnt, however, account for the center brace. Luckily, it still fit.


----------



## cableguy69846

The coloring on that pleco looks crazy man. Those just regular BNP's?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Haha, I did the same thing. I use a cardboard box the same size as the tank with the front cut off to do my layout in. I didnt, however, account for the center brace. Luckily, it still fit.


Yeah I got it in (Kate and me both thought it wasn't going too fit), I'm actually super excited for how it turned out. Well worth the three hours. 

Got some quick updates, it's not planted yet and the water is still kind of cloudy 

before (pics really don't show how messy it was)









Breakin it down









Driftwood in. 

























A shot for Chad









By the way, how did you like those links Chad? You ever seen that guy? He has some B.A shrimp


----------



## cableguy69846

That driftwood looks good.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks Cable!


----------



## Bahugo

hygrophila pinnatifida looks awesome emersed. I don't get why people think this plant is so annoying, I love it lol. My crypt is sprouting new leaves emersed too


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> What do you mean what tank am I putting the 10g on? This is a separate tank getting set up for the rack :flick:
> 
> Same filtration Grzegorz Nowinski uses (there are alot of others that use it, but this is a very recognized breeder and thought Chad and Nick would like these links): Interview here. His shrimp room you can see In this journal on ShrimpNow
> 
> I've been wanting too try it for a super long time, just finally got everything.
> 
> Rub it in Chad! I went too 5 different stores yesterday too try and find driftwood lol


his setup is really cool! i like all the side by side moss tanks! simple yet awesome


----------



## Bahugo

Yup it's an epic shrimp set up too say the least!


----------



## Bahugo

Some quick fish shots will try too get some tanks shots with everything planted tonight after babysitting

*Mr T

















Angel* I just like his facial expression... It's like he's whistling saying "I didn't do it" 









*Cat

















Ram

























Fatty









Cory








*


----------



## green_valley

AMAZING pictures. 
I love Mr. T


----------



## Bahugo

green_valley said:


> AMAZING pictures.
> I love Mr. T


Thanks!


----------



## orchidman

That is the REDDEST ram I've ever seen!!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> That is the REDDEST ram I've ever seen!!


 
He's balling! I love how much color he has compared too alot of the GBR's I see online and in stores, I got super lucky with that one.


----------



## Bahugo

Going too try and get some more pics up in a bit, need too walk the dog and what not I just got home.


----------



## jkan0228

Question: why are your fish so sexy?


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow, those fish look good man.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Wow, those fish look good man.:icon_smil


Thanks! 



jkan0228 said:


> Question: why are your fish so sexy?


Lol, Thanks, not sure... must be something in the water LOL


----------



## Bahugo

Everybody really must hate the new laayout for the 56g lol...


----------



## Bahugo

Here's some quick pictures 

*56g *Wood is leaching alot of tannis

























*20g* everything is growing back in (yeah I need too top off) 

















*Emersed crypt *starting too sprout new leaves, sorry for crappy emersed pics didn't want too take the top off and everything









*Hygro showing ton of growth emersed
*









*Close up on one of the plantlets* arrows show new growth


----------



## jkan0228

Very nice growth of the Hygrophila and your 20L


----------



## orchidman

I like the driftwood. Now that there are more plants in there. 

20 long looks great!! Put a low red play of even bright green on the left hand side. To brighten it. The eye is drawn tithe right as it is.


----------



## zachary908

Looking good, Rich!


----------



## cableguy69846

That 56g looks much better now. Less cluttered and a little more natural. I like it.roud:


----------



## nonconductive

i think thats the nicest your 20 has ever looked.


----------



## zachary908

Rich, would you be interested in doing a trade for some of your pinnatifida?

Shoot me a PM!


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Looking good, Rich!


Thanks Zach 



jkan0228 said:


> Very nice growth of the Hygrophila and your 20L


Thank you! I really do love pinnatifida even though people complain it is annoying there is so much you can do with it. 



orchidman said:


> I like the driftwood. Now that there are more plants in there.
> 
> 20 long looks great!! Put a low red play of even bright green on the left hand side. To brighten it. The eye is drawn tithe right as it is.


Thanks Bob, pretty sure the 20g is staying that way for now, can't really afford any new plants. I think I am down too 3 dollars on paypal lol 



cableguy69846 said:


> That 56g looks much better now. Less cluttered and a little more natural. I like it.roud:


Thanks Cable 



zachary908 said:


> Rich, would you be interested in doing a trade for some of your pinnatifida?
> 
> Shoot me a PM!


How much are you looking for? not sure how much I have available right now, I just tossed some runners the other day because I forgot about them when I trimmed and they got dried up lol. 



nonconductive said:


> i think thats the nicest your 20 has ever looked.


Thanks NonC! Did you see the overgrown pictures last week before I trimmed? It looked like the jungle it use too be before lol How is your ribs doing?


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> How much are you looking for? not sure how much I have available right now, I just tossed some runners the other day because I forgot about them when I trimmed and they got dried up lol.


Whatever you have available is good. even if it's just a small runner or two. I can always grow it out.

I've got plenty of emersed plants to trade. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bahugo

Got the tank with the HMF setup today. Works great, tank looks amazing. Except the fact I am batting 2 for 2 with leaking tanks from petsmart. Go me. I will never buy another tank from petsmart. Now I need too get another 10g which I don't have money for, and redo everything. Is anything *allowed* too go as planned for me?


----------



## orchidman

take hte tank back and complain! i got a tank at petco and cracked it then brought it back and they gave me a new one.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Got the tank with the HMF setup today. Works great, tank looks amazing. Except the fact I am batting 2 for 2 with leaking tanks from petsmart. Go me. I will never buy another tank from petsmart. Now I need too get another 10g which I don't have money for, and redo everything. Is anything *aloud* too go as planned for me?


Get your money back and hit the dollar a gallon sale at PetCo.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

I don't have receipt and I bought it a month or two ago but never got a chance too set it up until now. It has never seen water though, and always been in my other room so it wasn't like something could have happened too it too cause it too leak. The seals seem super thin so I can't say I am surprised it leaked.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I don't have receipt and I bought it a month or two ago but never got a chance too set it up until now. It has never seen water though, and always been in my other room so it wasn't like something could have happened too it too cause it too leak. The seals seem super thin so I can't say I am surprised it leaked.


You could just tear it apart and reseal it? Might be the only fix at this point.


----------



## Bahugo

Would be cheaper and less stressful too buy a new tank, I'll get one eventually


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Would be cheaper and less stressful too buy a new tank, I'll get one eventually


Wish I still had extras sitting around man. I would have gladly passed it on to you.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Wish I still had extras sitting around man. I would have gladly passed it on to you.


It's all good, I'll get another one sometime. I'm just annoyed that I have too resilicone everything and what not. 

On a side note picked up a handfull of giant vals yesterday for the 56g. I plan on having the whole back of the tank grassy looking once everything fills in. I think it will contrast the driftwood nicely and make for a really sweat scape!


----------



## chad320

Wow, playing catch up here. I like the links. Ive seen them before but its been a bit. I also like the wood scape in the 56, errr....ummm...yeah, i hate it just like everyone else that ignored it  Just Kidding bro, its awesome! Youre going to add vals to it? Go get yourself an exacto knife from hobby lobby. It will help you lop off the runners  As for your pics, I LOVE the lipstick your ram has on. It looks like hes headed to Vegas :hihi: I have wanted some rams for awhile and im super jealous of yours. Its definately the best one ive ever seen.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Wow, playing catch up here. I like the links. Ive seen them before but its been a bit. I also like the wood scape in the 56, errr....ummm...yeah, i hate it just like everyone else that ignored it  Just Kidding bro, its awesome! Youre going to add vals to it? Go get yourself an exacto knife from hobby lobby. It will help you lop off the runners  As for your pics, I LOVE the lipstick your ram has on. It looks like hes headed to Vegas :hihi: I have wanted some rams for awhile and im super jealous of yours. Its definately the best one ive ever seen.


Thanks Chad! Yeah, you have been MIA since the post about the HMF lol. Grrr, I figured you hated it like everybody else :icon_cry: I plan on using the new scissors too stay ontop of the runners, hopefully they will spread through the back of the tank and not creep forward hah. 

Thanks, I still wish I got them too breed, it's just so much of a hassle setting up a tank for them, then for their eggs and everything else.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> It's all good, I'll get another one sometime. I'm just annoyed that I have too resilicone everything and what not.
> 
> On a side note picked up a handfull of giant vals yesterday for the 56g. I plan on having the whole back of the tank grassy looking once everything fills in. I think it will contrast the driftwood nicely and make for a really sweat scape!


I don't blame you for being annoyed at that. Too much of a pain. I actually may have a 10 gallon tank that holds water that a lizard is living in. If you want to do a trade, let me know. I don't need the one the lizard is in to hold water, so if you want it, let me know. I could take the other one off your hands for you.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

Here is a few pics of the 20g. Couldn't decide which too post so you are getting three. 

I tried moving the light over a few inches on the legs so hopefully the left side isn't so dark.


----------



## zachary908

Looks great, Rich!


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks Zach!


----------



## nonconductive

rich your tank is looking great.


----------



## orchidman

Looks good! The left is still dark, but I think moving the light definitely helped some!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> Looks good! The left is still dark, but I think moving the light definitely helped some!


Thanks Bob. I know it's not perfect, I will try and take a better picture later with the room lights off. 



nonconductive said:


> rich your tank is looking great.


 
Thanks NonC!!! I won't lie I have been fighting too move some things around haha.


----------



## nonconductive

haha i figured! its probably eating you up!


----------



## Bahugo

It is!!! LOL I love everything except the big clunky driftwood on the left side same issue I had the first time with this scape. I just figured it can stay how it is for now until I can figure out what too do with that side.


----------



## chad320

Wow Rich, this tank is looking great! Ive got some stems for you for the left side when this weather clears up. I like the lighting alot better too. What bulbs are you running?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Wow Rich, this tank is looking great! Ive got some stems for you for the left side when this weather clears up. I like the lighting alot better too. What bulbs are you running?


Thanks Chad!  It is a Coralife PC fixture. Using 1 6700k 65w bulb. Seems like the light is plenty. Can't tell in the pics but the glosso is starting too fill in nicely, and the plants are showing nice color (you can't really see the color in the r. rotundifolia in the pics), etc. 

Still debating if I should start some type of dosing program. I still feel like the plants are doing fine with just root tabs, and haven't seen any definciencies. I am afraid that I will start lossing colors in plants and stems too get all weak and brittle again or algae everywhere.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks Chad!  It is a Coralife PC fixture. Using 1 6700k 65w bulb. Seems like the light is plenty. Can't tell in the pics but the glosso is starting too fill in nicely, and the plants are showing nice color (you can't really see the color in the r. rotundifolia in the pics), etc.
> 
> Still debating if I should start some type of dosing program. I still feel like the plants are doing fine with just root tabs, and haven't seen any definciencies. I am afraid that I will start lossing colors in plants and stems too get all weak and brittle again or algae everywhere.


If it ain't broke, don't fix it.roud:

Looks good man.


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks Cable!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks Cable!


:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

The Wallichii and L. Red is taking over.


----------



## zachary908

I might need to get some L red from you soon.. I think I killed most of what I had in my emersed some how??? :angryfire

I sold a lot, so maybe it just didn't have enough time before chopping to recover.


----------



## 150EH

You tank looks good and the red in the center pops, also the H. pinnatifida looks so much better emersed, I think I'll yank mine and make a planter in the living room it really looks cool out of water.


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> You tank looks good and the red in the center pops, also the H. pinnatifida looks so much better emersed, I think I'll yank mine and make a planter in the living room it really looks cool out of water.


Thanks 150, I love pinnatifida emersed and submersed haha. 



zachary908 said:


> I might need to get some L red from you soon.. I think I killed most of what I had in my emersed some how??? :angryfire
> 
> I sold a lot, so maybe it just didn't have enough time before chopping to recover.


Ouch, wounder what happened too it? Maybe it was because you hacked it too much? :icon_ques


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Ouch, wounder what happened too it? Maybe it was because you hacked it too much? :icon_ques


Yeah, I think that's exactly what happened. I've got a few good looking stems left, so it should be over grown again in no time!


----------



## Bahugo

Well let me know if you need some more. 

On a side note I think I might know a plant too throw in the 20g on the left side if my LFS still has it. Will have too check in later


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> On a side note I think I might know a plant too throw in the 20g on the left side if my LFS still has it. Will have too check in later


What plant? I'm trying to come up with plants to replace my Golden Neasea and Ludwigia Repens.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> What plant? I'm trying to come up with plants to replace my Golden Neasea and Ludwigia Repens.



*Hydrotriche hottoniiflora 
*

Not sure though if it will fit in, I had it in my old tank before. Hopefully he got stuff in this week didn't go check yesterday because of the snow and was grocery shopping.


----------



## Bahugo

Oh and my pleco's just spawn again. The female was about too burst and hanging out by the breeding hole, then they were both in there, now she's out and empty.


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Oh and my pleco's just spawn again. The female was about too burst and hanging out by the breeding hole, then they were both in there, now she's out and empty.


Are any of these albinos? Man you are going to have a pleco farm before too long bro! Congrats!....again


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Are any of these albinos? Man you are going to have a pleco farm before too long bro! Congrats!....again


No, no albino's  Maybe they will spit some out lol.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Oh and my pleco's just spawn again. The female was about too burst and hanging out by the breeding hole, then they were both in there, now she's out and empty.


Good god, man!


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Good god, man!


I know! At this rate I am going too start a pleco resort for fry or something. I can picture it now. Drill some tanks and have pvc connecting them so they can swim freely back and forth, add some airstone powered "Pleco slides" so they can slide from the top of the tanks too the next one lol.


----------



## Bahugo

Got a new 10g, siliconed new braces in, put in foam, put in filter, filled it with black sand, filled it with water.  not all today, just forgot too post about it. 

I really want too rescape. Badly. Like, my hand is going too start pulling things out at night when I am asleep badly.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Got a new 10g, siliconed new braces in, put in foam, put in filter, filled it with black sand, filled it with water.  not all today, just forgot too post about it.
> 
> I really want too rescape. Badly. Like, my hand is going too start pulling things out at night when I am asleep badly.


Nice. Can't wait to see it.:icon_smil

BTW, how are the PVC tubes working out as pleco caves? I know you had another spawn, so they must be working to some extent.


----------



## orchidman

Noo don't rescape. It's looking amazing!!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> Noo don't rescape. It's looking amazing!!


I feel like it lacks aquascaping "finish" if that makes sense, I want something that has more "wow"


----------



## orchidman

I think that wow might come with pruning though. Not placement. Just prune for nice quaint bushes. If oh wanna, sure to ahead and rescape, it's you tank  but if you do I would jut adjust not change much!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> I think that wow might come with pruning though. Not placement. Just prune for nice quaint bushes. If oh wanna, sure to ahead and rescape, it's you tank  but if you do I would jut adjust not change much!


I'm looking for contest worthy wow.


----------



## orchidman

Think I you pruned it skillfully you could have a contest worthy Dutch tank!

What do you think you wanna do? Add hardscape?


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> Think I you pruned it skillfully you could have a contest worthy Dutch tank!
> 
> What do you think you wanna do? Add hardscape?


 that was the goal. I had a really cool scale planned out but I couldn't figure out how too mount the driftwood 

Going too try too get some pics tonight I really need too trim things but I don't know what too do with the trimmings


----------



## Bahugo

One of my sexier cherry shrimp

























20g

















Close up on the wallichi too show how deeply colored some of the leaves are getting


----------



## cableguy69846

That tank looks amazing.


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks Cable!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks Cable!


roud:

P.S. I finally got around to putting a few pics up.:red_mouth


----------



## orchidman

looks awesome rich! so grown in! and the colors are great!


----------



## nonconductive

Trim that thing! (looks good though)


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks NonC! I plan of trimming it up today.


----------



## speedie408

Update looks GREAT Rich!


----------



## 150EH

Mary Mary, quite contrary, trim that bush it's to dang hairy.

I agree it would be a great dutch tank, all you need is one plant to make a path leading you in and a trim.


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> Update looks GREAT Rich!



Thanks Nick! 




150EH said:


> Mary Mary, quite contrary, trim that bush it's to dang hairy.
> 
> I agree it would be a great dutch tank, all you need is one plant to make a path leading you in and a trim.


LoL. I plan on trimming it up today and might tweak some things.


----------



## orchidman

Yay!!


----------



## nonconductive

150EH said:


> Mary Mary, quite contrary, trim that bush it's to dang hairy.


hahaha i almost let out a laugh here at work.


----------



## zachary908

Things are looking great, bro! Very nice job.


----------



## Bahugo

Dundundun.


----------



## chad320

Dont do it!!! :hihi: Your scape is looking great! Sorry I missed your last update, theres alot of nice pics in there!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Dont do it!!! :hihi: Your scape is looking great! Sorry I missed your last update, theres alot of nice pics in there!


Too Late! I already got out all the DW and plants. :icon_twis:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Update: 
Before (taken today)

























Hardscape:
















__________________________

I must say, I am completely in love with akadama, peat and root tabs. when I took all the plants out they were super healthy, with incredible roots, I have never had such good root growth with any other substrate/fertilization. I was scared because I haven't dosed anything since before Christmas. When I tried moving the HM bush in the right corner, I literally pulled the whole corner of substrate up by trying too pull on one small section. All plants were super rooted, even plants that before I never had much luck with rooting deeply/a great deal.


----------



## zachary908

Looks good so far, Rich!


----------



## chad320

What are you doing with it this time? It looks good so far...


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Looks good so far, Rich!


Thanks Zach! 



chad320 said:


> What are you doing with it this time? It looks good so far...


Iwagima. No more stems. Only HC. I want too fit in, maybe people will like my tank more as a iwagima :tongue: 

I'm kidding, I'm kidding. I'm just sick of seeing Iwagima 300x's a day on every forum I go too. I think it is the easiest scape for people too do that still allows them too show off their ADA sticker (haha, sorry I had too say it)... bazinga. I find them (iwagima scapes) nice, but just greatly overdone. 

BTW sorry about the marker on the glass, it was too mark the "golden ration" spot.


----------



## zachary908

Iwagumi.. If you really did that I would come over and flip your tank over! :flick: 

Stems for life!!! :biggrin: 

I'm too lazy to use the golden ratio.. or rule of thirds, I just stick stuff in my glass box o' water and away I go! Maybe that's why my tanks always look bad. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Iwagumi.. If you really did that I would come over and flip your tank over! :flick:
> 
> Stems for life!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I'm too lazy to use the golden ratio.. or rule of thirds, I just stick stuff in my glass box o' water and away I go! Maybe that's why my tanks always look bad. :hihi:


This is the first time I am trying it. Honestly (maybe because I use too do alot of art stuff) it is pretty basic in concept. Don't put things dead in the center or on the ends (focal point wise).

Edit: I think I would tip my tank over first lol.


----------



## zachary908

Yeah.. like I said.. I pretty much just throw things in my water box and call it an aquascape!


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Update:
> Before (taken today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardscape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________
> 
> I must say, I am completely in love with akadama, peat and root tabs. when I took all the plants out they were super healthy, with incredible roots, I have never had such good root growth with any other substrate/fertilization. I was scared because I haven't dosed anything since before Christmas. When I tried moving the HM bush in the right corner, I literally pulled the whole corner of substrate up by trying too pull on one small section. All plants were super rooted, even plants that before I never had much luck with rooting deeply/a great deal.


literally just gasped!!


----------



## speedie408

You need bigger rocks bro... Those will get swallowed!! Speaking from experience lol. Just look at the rocks in my 120-P... can't even see them anymore.


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> literally just gasped!!


Lol. You didn't feint? Darnit. :tongue:



speedie408 said:


> You need bigger rocks bro... Those will get swallowed!! Speaking from experience lol. Just look at the rocks in my 120-P... can't even see them anymore.


We shalt see, if things go as planned they should still be visable, but not too vivid. I don't want them too stick out completely, just be noticed if that makes sense? lol


----------



## orchidman

almost feinted, lol! i agree with speedie though. the backbone to a good scape is a strong hardscape. while this isnt _always_ the case. it definitely helps to have a large hadscape, to make your tank look more dynamic


----------



## 150EH

I think Speedie is right about the rocks getting lost in the weeds, it's funny how different the color of the substrate looks without any water in the tank.

Man, I can't believe you emptied the whole tank, it was looking so nice!


----------



## Bahugo

just deleting this post.


----------



## nonconductive

dude you have a problem lol


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> dude you have a problem lol


What do you mean NonC


----------



## nonconductive

constant rescaping, do i need to come slap your hand (and maybe your bottom lol)?


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> constant rescaping, do i need to come slap your hand (and maybe your bottom lol)?


Which would you prefer? :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

hahaha... it looks good though, what do you plan on doin to it?


----------



## chad320

I find that this is another Aquarists disease. Rescapealoteous. Rich has a pretty bad case of it. I hope they keep getting better tho. Seems to be the trend


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> hahaha... it looks good though, what do you plan on doin to it?


You will have too wait and see! 



chad320 said:


> I find that this is another Aquarists disease. Rescapealoteous. Rich has a pretty bad case of it. I hope they keep getting better tho. Seems to be the trend


Thanks Chad! I'm honestly really digging how this is coming together so far.


----------



## Bahugo

I'm almost finished.


----------



## green_valley

How dare you rescape that nice tank........ughhhhhhhh


----------



## Bahugo

Tanks up and everything will snap pics tomorrow when all the plants straighten back out after I get back from the auction.


----------



## Bahugo

Uploading pics now.


----------



## Bahugo

*20g:

















Left









Middle









Right







*

Really happy with how it turned out, things need too finish straightening back out and what not. 

*Fish Auction Related:*
I didn't stay the whole time this time. It was just dragging on soooo slowly and there was nothing I was dying too get (because I already got it lol). 
Ended up getting:
Some fish magazines 
Some crypts 
Some blyxia (super happy about this I have missed this plant) 
12 blue pearl shrimp! 
and this Amazing, bad momba jomba!!!!!!!! (he is still in the bag so not the best picture)


----------



## zachary908

Scape looks sick, Dude! I just redid the right side of my tank. 

What kind of pleco is that? It looks like a king tiger.. (Forgot the L number)


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Scape looks sick, Dude! I just redid the right side of my tank.
> 
> What kind of pleco is that? It looks like a king tiger.. (Forgot the L number)


Thanks Zach! I'm really excited about this scape. You gonna get pics up?

l333


----------



## zachary908

Not tonight, it's pretty cloudy right now. Maybe tomorrow evening. 

Aha, so it is a King Tiger.  I love those guys, we used to get them in at work all the time. They are neat. How big is that one?


----------



## jkan0228

Wow. Love the rescaping!! Is that P. Erectus in the back right? And Hydrocotyle Sid. in the foreground?


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Not tonight, it's pretty cloudy right now. Maybe tomorrow evening.
> 
> Aha, so it is a King Tiger.  I love those guys, we used to get them in at work all the time. They are neat. How big is that one?


About 4.5" now if I had too guess.



jkan0228 said:


> Wow. Love the rescaping!! Is that P. Erectus in the back right? And Hydrocotyle Sid. in the foreground?


There is P.Erectus on the right side infront of the rotalla wallichi, and lindernia sp rotundifolia "variegated ". I have glosso in the front right, then hydrocotyle in the center mixed with the pinnatifida, then gloso, hydrocotyle and HM on the left side around the crypt


----------



## nonconductive

like the wood, rich.


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks NonC!


----------



## cableguy69846

New scape looks awesome. And that pleco is da bomb.:icon_smil


----------



## nonconductive

that pleco is going to drop a bomb after he eats some.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> New scape looks awesome. And that pleco is da bomb.:icon_smil


Thanks Cable  



nonconductive said:


> that pleco is going to drop a bomb after he eats some.



Num num num


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks Cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Num num num


How was the auction yesterday besides slow? Any thing good or not usually seen?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> How was the auction yesterday besides slow? Any thing good or not usually seen?



They had a few cool things, a* ton* of Long fin albino blue eyes (don't remember them having those last time) and literally like 50 bags of bristlenoses (albino, regular, longfin ect) , some plants but this one guy kept bidding like 10 dollars for everything they had a lot of crypts but I didn't wait around for the rest of them too go up. Some cool live bearers, ton of swordtails. Blue pearl shrimp (two bags, I won one of them didn't wait for the others). Some really nice cherry shrimp. Different cory's they had the dwarf cory's but didn't stay for them. Then the usual angels and cichlids adn other stuff. 

That blonde chick killed it (the auctioneer from last time) everytime it was her turn you literally heard the crowd groan. She would take almost a minute between each bag, then had lame jokes, couldn't pronounce anything so had too ask for help with everything, couldn't count how many fish were in the bag, always started every bag at like 5$ then would take forever too go down when nobody would bid (why not start at one dollar like everybody else). *The sad thing is I really wish I was blowing this out of proportion.* One bag she literally said "this is a bag of cory's let's start it at 5 bucks" and everybody was like "Um... what kind" and she kept saying cory cats, and we were all just staring like... "there is like 100 different kinds... What kind of cory cat genius" and it took like 3 minutes for her too pronounce the name, after 5 people helped her. 

We left at 5:30-6ish and they only did 5 tables so far (out of 10). Last time we were completely done around 7~. There was more items then the last auction, but not enough too justify the massive time difference.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> They had a few cool things, a* ton* of Long fin albino blue eyes (don't remember them having those last time) and literally like 50 bags of bristlenoses (albino, regular, longfin ect) , some plants but this one guy kept bidding like 10 dollars for everything they had a lot of crypts but I didn't wait around for the rest of them too go up. Some cool live bearers, ton of swordtails. Blue pearl shrimp (two bags, I won one of them didn't wait for the others). Some really nice cherry shrimp. Different cory's they had the dwarf cory's but didn't stay for them. Then the usual angels and cichlids adn other stuff.
> 
> That blonde chick killed it (the auctioneer from last time) everytime it was her turn you literally heard the crowd groan. She would take almost a minute between each bag, then had lame jokes, couldn't pronounce anything so had too ask for help with everything, couldn't count how many fish were in the bag, always started every bag at like 5$ then would take forever too go down when nobody would bid (why not start at one dollar like everybody else). *The sad thing is I really wish I was blowing this out of proportion.* One bag she literally said "this is a bag of cory's let's start it at 5 bucks" and everybody was like "Um... what kind" and she kept saying cory cats, and we were all just staring like... "there is like 100 different kinds... What kind of cory cat genius" and it took like 3 minutes for her too pronounce the name, after 5 people helped her.
> 
> We left at 5:30-6ish and they only did 5 tables so far (out of 10). Last time we were completely done around 7~. There was more items then the last auction, but not enough too justify the massive time difference.


Dang. Wish I would have had the cash this time. I wouldn't mind some more plants. Glad I didn't though. That lady would have made me lose my mind. Oh well. Next time perhaps.


----------



## jkan0228

Illinois sounds like a wonderful place for auctions. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Dang. Wish I would have had the cash this time. I wouldn't mind some more plants. Glad I didn't though. That lady would have made me lose my mind. Oh well. Next time perhaps.


It was fun, but just slow because of her heh. 



jkan0228 said:


> Illinois sounds like a wonderful place for auctions. :hihi:


It was still a good time.


----------



## Bahugo

Seems like the plants are straightening back out and what not, hopefully later this week I will do the first trim so I can start filling the plants in how I want them too fill in.


----------



## chad320

Nice job on the rescape! Like I said before, these keep getting better and better. I like your new pleco too. Not enough plecs around??? :hihi: Try to get us some more pics before you switch this scape again


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Nice job on the rescape! Like I said before, these keep getting better and better. I like your new pleco too. Not enough plecs around??? :hihi: Try to get us some more pics before you switch this scape again


Thanks Chad! I'm actually really really happy with this layout so far so I'm hoping there won't be any switching around this time.


----------



## chad320

I hope so  But you know that collectoritus bug will come creeping after you in a month :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I hope so  But you know that collectoritus bug will come creeping after you in a month :hihi:


Lol, luckily I'm broke so I can't afford any new plants  Really debating on what to stock this tank with.


----------



## orchidman

being broke always helps roud:


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Lol, luckily I'm broke so I can't afford any new plants  Really debating on what to stock this tank with.


Sell a trim pack and buy a new one  As far as stocking, I think youre good at the CRS.


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> being broke always helps roud:


Did you even look at the new scape Bob, you haven't commented it, just said my rocks were too small. 



chad320 said:


> Sell a trim pack and buy a new one  As far as stocking, I think youre good at the CRS.


Lol, maybe I should. I think I want fish in this tank, or a shrimp-compatable fish.


----------



## orchidman

Looks good! I like the addition I the wood. I would work on getting the plant groups to be more defined and trimmed into neat bushes.


----------



## 150EH

The new aqua-scape looks really nice and it looks like the Akadama is holding up really well too, the pleco is just awesome and his markings are very nice but if he's 4.5 inches now how big will he get? That's too bad about the blond moment at the auction but auctions are still so much fun and you just have to wait for your moment and pounce. We had a 2 club meeting last year and we normally auction stuff cheap (1,2,3 bucks) and this guy from Jersey gets up there and he's a pro, everything is going over $10 and for most it would be cheaper retail, but it was a big meeting and he was fast, but after his 30 minutes was up and he handed off the mic the crowd just roared with applause because he was leaving, it was pretty funny.

Cable you need to get in on the action, that stuff goes so cheap, do you guys live close to each other or maybe your nose chain and black leather would scare off the normal folks, nevermind.


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> The new aqua-scape looks really nice and it looks like the Akadama is holding up really well too, the pleco is just awesome and his markings are very nice but if he's 4.5 inches now how big will he get? That's too bad about the blond moment at the auction but auctions are still so much fun and you just have to wait for your moment and pounce. We had a 2 club meeting last year and we normally auction stuff cheap (1,2,3 bucks) and this guy from Jersey gets up there and he's a pro, everything is going over $10 and for most it would be cheaper retail, but it was a big meeting and he was fast, but after his 30 minutes was up and he handed off the mic the crowd just roared with applause because he was leaving, it was pretty funny.


Lol, that's hilarious. That's how it felt with the chick except she was ungodly slow. The pleco isn't suppose too get much larger, it is tank breed and about 2 years now, he is at adult size I know the people who breed them. I was going too buy a pair from them, but we really wanted too get one at the auction instead of waiting till next time we would see them. I payed a few dollars more then I would have if I bought it outside the auction from them but it was worth shutting this prick down over, he kept bidding up everybody but never doing it too win, just too be a jerk.



orchidman said:


> Looks good! I like the addition I the wood. I would work on getting the plant groups to be more defined and trimmed into neat bushes.


Not looking for individual bushes, hate too break it too you, but it's not a dutch Bob (I've never intended it too be neither, not sure why you always dubbed it a dutch). Glad you can still find something too pick at though, wouldn't be the same without getting a negative feedback from ya!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> The new aqua-scape looks really nice and it looks like the Akadama is holding up really well too, the pleco is just awesome and his markings are very nice but if he's 4.5 inches now how big will he get? That's too bad about the blond moment at the auction but auctions are still so much fun and you just have to wait for your moment and pounce. We had a 2 club meeting last year and we normally auction stuff cheap (1,2,3 bucks) and this guy from Jersey gets up there and he's a pro, everything is going over $10 and for most it would be cheaper retail, but it was a big meeting and he was fast, but after his 30 minutes was up and he handed off the mic the crowd just roared with applause because he was leaving, it was pretty funny.
> 
> Cable you need to get in on the action, that stuff goes so cheap, do you guys live close to each other or maybe your nose chain and black leather would scare off the normal folks, nevermind.


Lol. I have met Rich in real life. Nice guy and we went to the same school. Just a few years apart. I picked up plants from him a while ago now. He has some good stuff.

I have been to an auction. It is awesome. That is where I got my cherry shrimp when I got them. $15 for a bag of 20 plus shrimp. I need to go pick up some more at some point now.



Bahugo said:


> Lol, that's hilarious. That's how it felt with the chick except she was ungodly slow. The pleco isn't suppose too get much larger, it is tank breed and about 2 years now, he is at adult size I know the people who breed them. I was going too buy a pair from them, but we really wanted too get one at the auction instead of waiting till next time we would see them. I payed a few dollars more then I would have if I bought it outside the auction from them but it was worth shutting this prick down over, he kept bidding up everybody but never doing it too win, just too be a jerk.


Was it that guppy guy?


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Lol, that's hilarious. That's how it felt with the chick except she was ungodly slow. The pleco isn't suppose too get much larger, it is tank breed and about 2 years now, he is at adult size I know the people who breed them. I was going too buy a pair from them, but we really wanted too get one at the auction instead of waiting till next time we would see them. I payed a few dollars more then I would have if I bought it outside the auction from them but it was worth shutting this prick down over, he kept bidding up everybody but never doing it too win, just too be a jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking for individual bushes, hate too break it too you, but it's not a dutch Bob (I've never intended it too be neither, not sure why you always dubbed it a dutch). Glad you can still find something too pick at though, wouldn't be the same without getting a negative feedback from ya!


That what I'm here for. Muahahaaaha! Lol I could have sworn you said Dutch one time. Idk. Obviously I heard wrong 

In that case, I like it a lot!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> That what I'm here for. Muahahaaaha! Lol I could have sworn you said Dutch one time. Idk. Obviously I heard wrong
> 
> In that case, I like it a lot!


*swoosh* Pretty sure that just went right over your head lol

Thanks Bob!



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I have met Rich in real life. Nice guy and we went to the same school. Just a few years apart. I picked up plants from him a while ago now. He has some good stuff.
> 
> I have been to an auction. It is awesome. That is where I got my cherry shrimp when I got them. $15 for a bag of 20 plus shrimp. I need to go pick up some more at some point now.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it that guppy guy?


 
Yeah it was good times, you could have scored some good cherries they had another person who was selling cherries this time and they seemed better quality then the other breeder who was bringing shirmp last time but I didn't try bidding on any because I am already overwhelmed by cherries lol. 

Not sure I remember who the guppy guy was. He had a nasty mustache and looked like he hasn't showered in about 3 weeks, and kind of looks like he has lived at a bar for the past 3 weeks, and just came from there.


----------



## orchidman

probably did....


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah it was good times, you could have scored some good cherries they had another person who was selling cherries this time and they seemed better quality then the other breeder who was bringing shirmp last time but I didn't try bidding on any because I am already overwhelmed by cherries lol.
> 
> Not sure I remember who the guppy guy was. He had a nasty mustache and looked like he hasn't showered in about 3 weeks, and kind of looks like he has lived at a bar for the past 3 weeks, and just came from there.


If you need to unload some cherries, let me know. I need to expand the gene pool a bit. I think mine are at a standstill for the most part. Some new shrimp, but not a ton like I would like.

That is not the same guy as last time. The guy that was in front of us and almost dropped his box. He didn't have a stache though.


----------



## chad320

He looked like he hadnt showered in three weeks and has been living at the bar for three weeks and just came from there? I think you found my dad :hihi: Or Bobs dad  How about trying to hook me up with a 333 pair?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> He looked like he hadnt showered in three weeks and has been living at the bar for three weeks and just came from there? I think you found my dad :hihi: Or Bobs dad  How about trying to hook me up with a 333 pair?


Lol, What's in it for me?


----------



## orchidman

hahahaha


----------



## Bahugo

Will try too get some more pics up today, need too clean up the house and what not first. Might trim today too just too get it over with.


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Lol, What's in it for me?


I found some. I guess hes bringing them to GCCA on 2/18 to meet me  Are you going?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I found some. I guess hes bringing them to GCCA on 2/18 to meet me  Are you going?


Most likely not, I don't have enough money too go to a swap right now.


----------



## speedie408

The tank looks DOPE bro. Keep those stems well manicured or I'm willing to bet it'll become a jungle within a week. .


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> The tank looks DOPE bro. Keep those stems well manicured or I'm willing to bet it'll become a jungle within a week. .


Thanks nick! 

Got my emersed setup back up and running (well its been running but neglected because of how I had it set up, it was a pain too open it too mist because I had the lights sitting on tiny styrofoam pieces) 

Will try too get some tank pics and emersed pics tonight


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks nick!
> 
> Got my emersed setup back up and running (well its been running but neglected because of how I had it set up, it was a pain too open it too mist because I had the lights sitting on tiny styrofoam pieces)
> 
> Will try too get some tank pics and emersed pics tonight


YAY! Emersed pics!:bounce:


----------



## Bahugo

FTS

















Center









Emersed setup with the ghetto rigged lights (lid isn't on in this pic but the lid sits like a centimeter below the lights when I slide it in)









Crypt tropica growth (Hard too tell in the picture but their is a new leaf coming in also)

















Moved some things around so added parva too this tub









Pinnatifida









HC









Just for fun, when I was moving around plants this was one of the Parva plants *The plant was 1.5 inches, the roots were 8.5 inches*:


----------



## cableguy69846

Is it just me, or did the right side fill in really fast?

I love the new scape. Now don't mess with it.:hihi:

No more jungle in a box? Looks good now. Did you put some aquarium gravel over the dirt, or is that something else?

Ahnold Swartsocrypt. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Is it just me, or did the right side fill in really fast?
> 
> I love the new scape. Now don't mess with it.:hihi:
> 
> No more jungle in a box? Looks good now. Did you put some aquarium gravel over the dirt, or is that something else?
> 
> Ahnold Swartsocrypt. Lol.:hihi:


I still have the jungle in a box, it's the tub on the right lol, next too the pinnatifida and crypts, you can see it on the sides of the pic I think. 

I have peat with root tabs and akadama in two of the tubs, the jungle in a box and hc still have dirt. It seems like my plants like that alot more then dirt :icon_frow I have like a handful of flourite mixed in on accident (it got mixed into the container the akadama was in) so those are the little dark pieces you see sprinkled around


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I still have the jungle in a box, it's the tub on the right lol, next too the pinnatifida and crypts, you can see it on the sides of the pic I think.
> 
> I have peat with root tabs and akadama in two of the tubs, the jungle in a box and hc still have dirt. It seems like my plants like that alot more then dirt :icon_frow I have like a handful of flourite mixed in on accident (it got mixed into the container the akadama was in) so those are the little dark pieces you see sprinkled around


Got ya. How are the crypts doing with the mixture? And what type of dirt did you use?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Got ya. How are the crypts doing with the mixture? And what type of dirt did you use?


I used miracle gro organic for the dirt trays. I honestly feel like my plants like the akadama/peat because it is alot easier too root. Both emersed tubs I have emptied and replaced smelt like rotting horse crap because it gets so compacted.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I used miracle gro organic for the dirt trays. I honestly feel like my plants like the akadama/peat because it is alot easier too root. Both emersed tubs I have emptied and replaced smelt like rotting horse crap because it gets so compacted.


Did you get any bugs with the Miracle Gro stuff? I have that and Scott's Premium Potting soil, or whatever. And the Miracle Gro stuff is spawning little flying things. I don't get it.

Have you ever tried putting some gravel under the dirt? Like they use for drainage layers in frog tanks and stuff like that? It may help. But then again, maybe not.


----------



## orchidman

WOOAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

i love the scape!!!!! the plants must have oriented or grown or something, but i LOVE it now! it looks awesome great job!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> WOOAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> 
> i love the scape!!!!! the plants must have oriented or grown or something, but i LOVE it now! it looks awesome great job!


Thanks Bob 



cableguy69846 said:


> Did you get any bugs with the Miracle Gro stuff? I have that and Scott's Premium Potting soil, or whatever. And the Miracle Gro stuff is spawning little flying things. I don't get it.
> 
> Have you ever tried putting some gravel under the dirt? Like they use for drainage layers in frog tanks and stuff like that? It may help. But then again, maybe not.


I had little gnats for a while but they seem too be gone now. 

Maybe I will have too try that if I redo the dirt tanks or something. My other two tubs kept getting this green algae stuff on it that would kind of coat the surface of the dirt where there wasn't plants.


----------



## speedie408

Good looking stuff brotha! You asked me about that Crypt but I have no clue what it is... it could be tropica. Looks pretty cool though. And since when did you become a farmer too? lol 

It looks like you're using Akadama in your emersed tubs... are you using root tabs underneath? Sorry if I missed it because the growth looks phenomenal.


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> Good looking stuff brotha! You asked me about that Crypt but I have no clue what it is... it could be tropica. Looks pretty cool though. And since when did you become a farmer too? lol
> 
> It looks like you're using Akadama in your emersed tubs... are you using root tabs underneath? Sorry if I missed it because the growth looks phenomenal.


Yeah I am using like 1.5" peat then another 1.5~2" akadama with root tabs. The growth does seem amazing vs the dirt trays


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I had little gnats for a while but they seem too be gone now.
> 
> Maybe I will have too try that if I redo the dirt tanks or something. My other two tubs kept getting this green algae stuff on it that would kind of coat the surface of the dirt where there wasn't plants.


I have been getting those bugs for a while now. Oh well. When I redo stuff I am going to change out the dirt.

I have not had that issue. Maybe water is too high?


----------



## 150EH

Man that's a long root and normally I would say healthy but no big deal except its from parva, too cool.

I got the bug and I need new substrate and a total redo, I was up late last night figuring out if I need 4 bags of AS or 5, I'm tierd of trying to do it the hard way.


----------



## chad320

150EH said:


> Man that's a long root and normally I would say healthy but no big deal except its from parva, too cool.
> 
> I got the bug and I need new substrate and a total redo, I was up late last night figuring out if I need 4 bags of AS or 5, I'm tierd of trying to do it the hard way.


There you go Tim. I did things the hard way for awhile too. Then I thought it was silly to spend $1000 on a tank and not spend $200 more for the good stuff!

Rich, You scape is awesome. Period. Did you move the wallichii? I didnt see it. The tank is coming along good.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> There you go Tim. I did things the hard way for awhile too. Then I thought it was silly to spend $1000 on a tank and not spend $200 more for the good stuff!
> 
> Rich, You scape is awesome. Period. Did you move the wallichii? I didnt see it. The tank is coming along good.


It is behind the P.Erectus on the right side, I need too trim the Erectus so it is more visable. 

On a side note I got a free Crypt Wenditti "Florida sunset" today! It's pink, it's really kind of cool. Also got some more vals from a club member.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> On a side note I got a free Crypt Wenditti "Florida sunset" today! It's pink, it's really kind of cool. Also got some more vals from a club member.


Lucky. I have been looking for that crypt.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lucky. I have been looking for that crypt.


Yeah I got pretty luck on that one. I also got a free portion of Pogostemon helferi (Downoi) but it is beat to hell and back. I put the stems (there were no leaves left) in my emersed setup too see if I can nurse any of it back too health but I don't have high expectations.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah I got pretty luck on that one. I also got a free portion of Pogostemon helferi (Downoi) but it is beat to hell and back. I put the stems (there were no leaves left) in my emersed setup too see if I can nurse any of it back too health but I don't have high expectations.


Good luck with it. Hope it comes back for you.

Did you get all that at a GWAS meeting?


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah, I officially signed up yesterday. Probably long over due because I've been going for several months lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah, I officially signed up yesterday. Probably long over due because I've been going for several months lol.


Nice. How are the meetings? I have never been to one.


----------



## hydrophyte

Bahugo said:


> FTS


Wow this is looking great!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice. How are the meetings? I have never been to one.


They are ok, some are interesting some are boring. 



hydrophyte said:


> Wow this is looking great!


Thanks Hydrophyte!! Thanks for stopping in too.


----------



## chad320

I see the wallichii now. I was hoping you didnt toss it out!!! Have you ever used MM for a carpet? Its super cool and I think it would be stellar in here.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I see the wallichii now. I was hoping you didnt toss it out!!! Have you ever used MM for a carpet? Its super cool and I think it would be stellar in here.


Nope never tried it, it would look pretty cool though!


----------



## 150EH

Our January meeting was at the National Zoo at the Amazonia building with a behind the scenes tour but I was/am broke and everybody was bringing their kids so I didn't go. I saw the photos from the meeting yesterday and what dumb move on my part, the behind the scene tour was so cool looking and all the info you could every ask for and as it turns out they wouldn't allow the children on the tour due to lots of lab equipment, hazards, etc. So basically the best meeting ever and I missed it.

What does GWAS stand for, Geeks with Aquatic stuff?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> What does GWAS stand for, Geeks with Aquatic stuff?


Lol.

I think it is actually GWASOC, Greenwater Aquarium Society Of Chicago. I think.


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> Our January meeting was at the National Zoo at the Amazonia building with a behind the scenes tour but I was/am broke and everybody was bringing their kids so I didn't go. I saw the photos from the meeting yesterday and what dumb move on my part, the behind the scene tour was so cool looking and all the info you could every ask for and as it turns out they wouldn't allow the children on the tour due to lots of lab equipment, hazards, etc. So basically the best meeting ever and I missed it.
> 
> What does GWAS stand for, Geeks with Aquatic stuff?


That sounds pretty cool, too bad you missed out. :frown:

Cable is right it stands for Greenwater Aquarium Society of Chicago


----------



## Bahugo

On a tank related note *forgot too add this* picked up 2 dozen white clouds today!


----------



## orchidman

nice1 lets get pics!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> On a tank related note *forgot too add this* picked up 2 dozen white clouds today!


Not bad. Where did you pick them up?


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> nice1 lets get pics!


I will try too today 



cableguy69846 said:


> Not bad. Where did you pick them up?


Animal Krackers, not gonna lie bought them as feeder fish but they look no different then the regular white clouds and I really like them for some reason. + it was cheap lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Animal Krackers, not gonna lie bought them as feeder fish but they look no different then the regular white clouds and I really like them for some reason. + it was cheap lol


Lol. That is why I still buy Ghost Shrimp. They are cheap and pretty cool.

What were you going to feed them to?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. That is why I still buy Ghost Shrimp. They are cheap and pretty cool.
> 
> What were you going to feed them to?


Nothing, that is what they were being sold as lol. I bought them too keep them!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Nothing, that is what they were being sold as lol. I bought them too keep them!


Lol. Got ya. Sometimes feeder animals make great pets. That is how I got both of my rats too.:hihi:


----------



## chad320

I am in the same boat. I bet I kept ghost shrimp for 5 years before I ever even saw a single cherry. The first cherry I saw was marked $9.99!!!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I am in the same boat. I bet I kept ghost shrimp for 5 years before I ever even saw a single cherry. The first cherry I saw was marked $9.99!!!


Lol, my first shrimp were feeder ghost shrimp!


----------



## Bahugo

Did a nice big hack job, will get pics up later


----------



## Bahugo

Here is a before picture (sorry for the bad glare):









Edit: Will get after pics after I am done cooking ribs.


----------



## chad320

Mmmmm.....ribs


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Mmmmm.....ribs


they were amazing, uploading pics now!


----------



## Bahugo

20g post trim: 
















Middle









Right side (so Chad can see the huge clump of wallichii, there is literally like 30+ stems in there) 









Fat baby









Assassin 









Coming too say hello:

































My Mutant Neo (yes he is mostly black/brown with white stripes)


----------



## speedie408

Awesome pics bro. 

Give it a week and the tank will look really nice! I kinda like the grown in look a bit more . Right after a trim... not so much.


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> Awesome pics bro.
> 
> Give it a week and the tank will look really nice! I kinda like the grown in look a bit more . Right after a trim... not so much.


Yeah I hate how it looks the first week after a trim, I just wanted too get it done with instead of letting it go wild then being lost in stems when I try too trim lol. It was pretty bad as it was. And I want too try and be more on top of trimming this time around too get the desired scape effect if that makes sense


----------



## chad320

+1, I agree. The first week of trim sucks. I notice you stair-stepped yours for it tho. nice! Plants always look better as a group than they do individually. At least for most of them.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> +1, I agree. The first week of trim sucks. I notice you stair-stepped yours for it tho. nice! Plants always look better as a group than they do individually. At least for most of them.


Thanks Chad!


----------



## Bahugo

I feel like people really dislike my journal now days or something lol


----------



## zachary908

Good stuff, Rich! I love that shrimp. Can't wait to see this thing grow back in.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I feel like people really dislike my journal now days or something lol


I'm sure you have tons of lurkers. I'm often too lazy to post, but I am following.


----------



## orchidman

same, me too!


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Good stuff, Rich! I love that shrimp. Can't wait to see this thing grow back in.


Thanks Zach, I'm honestly considering selectively breeding those shrimp. 



zachary908 said:


> I'm sure you have tons of lurkers. I'm often too lazy to post, but I am following.


Well it's good too know I have followers atleast! lol


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Thanks Zach, I'm honestly considering selectively breeding those shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's good too know I have followers atleast! lol


Do it, man! 

Haha yeah, more than I can say for my thread... although that could be because I never update it...:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

zachary908 said:


> I'm sure you have tons of lurkers. I'm often too lazy to post, but I am following.


I look a lot but don't post anything.

I liked the look after a trim BTW, you know exactly what it's going to look like in a couple weeks and then you do it all over, but mostly I like the fact that it lets the water flow better and you can see everywhere and clean if need be.

I would like to be able to keep some of those wierd looking snails but my fish are snail killers.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Do it, man!
> 
> Haha yeah, more than I can say for my thread... although that could be because I never update it...:hihi:


I am considering it, I think if there was some type of tiger neo morph that I could get too breed true that would be really interesting! 



150EH said:


> I look a lot but don't post anything.
> 
> I liked the look after a trim BTW, you know exactly what it's going to look like in a couple weeks and then you do it all over, but mostly I like the fact that it lets the water flow better and you can see everywhere and clean if need be.
> 
> I would like to be able to keep some of those wierd looking snails but my fish are snail killers.


Thanks 150, I like the after look too, I plan on keeping it more contained this time but once they get past the first week rebound stage it is like they just go crazy again lol.


----------



## Bahugo

Just spotted another set of CRS shrimplets. They are breeding regularly seems like every week or so I get another batch.


----------



## orchidman

nice!


----------



## hydrophyte

This is looking great! It seems so much larger than 20G.



Bahugo said:


> 20g post trim:


----------



## Bahugo

hydrophyte said:


> This is looking great! It seems so much larger than 20G.


Thanks! I agree this scape really does make the tank look much larger I am really enjoying it so far. 

On a side note I picked up 3 nice C. Blassii today!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks! I agree this scape really does make the tank look much larger I am really enjoying it so far.
> 
> On a side note I picked up 3 nice C. Blassii today!


Dang. Where are you finding all these crypts?


----------



## Bahugo

luck I guess! ! lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> luck I guess! ! lol


Lol. Must be. Pass some of that luck my, way will ya? :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

lol, I wish I could get some luck finding a job.


----------



## zachary908

Blassi is a cool plant.  Cable, most stores should be able to get Blassi.


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah, it is definitely a cool plant. Got them planted in the emersed setup. I really wish I had pots in my emersed setup. It's annoying have a box and trying too keep the crypts separate


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol, I wish I could get some luck finding a job.


I got a job. Had it for about a week now. Have not started it yet though. Lol. Still waiting on a uniform.



zachary908 said:


> Blassi is a cool plant.  Cable, most stores should be able to get Blassi.


Going to have to look into that.



Bahugo said:


> Yeah, it is definitely a cool plant. Got them planted in the emersed setup. I really wish I had pots in my emersed setup. It's annoying have a box and trying too keep the crypts separate


I think I am with you on that one. It is hard to keep the carpet plants separate too. Your uber-glosso wants to take everything over.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I got a job. Had it for about a week now. Have not started it yet though. Lol. Still waiting on a uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to look into that.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am with you on that one. It is hard to keep the carpet plants separate too. Your uber-glosso wants to take everything over.:hihi:


grats, where did you get a job??


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> grats, where did you get a job??


Taco Bell right down the street from my house. Not glamorous, but I can go management pretty quick. And with the baby coming, it is good that I will be within walking distance. So, I am not gonna cry about it.


----------



## orchidman

congrats cable!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> congrats cable!


Thanks, Bob.:icon_bigg


----------



## Bahugo

congrats on the job Cable! Now get some pics lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> congrats on the job Cable! Now get some pics lol


Lol. Thanks man.

I will have some pics tomorrow. Have to do all my tank maintenance tomorrow as opposed to Tuesday and Wednesday. Rachael is being induced on Tuesday, so this week is going to be interesting.roud:


----------



## 150EH

A job within walking distance is sweet, the uniform part sucks and makes me think of "Dazed and Confused" when he's at the traffic light with his pirate hat on, if I ride up there would you let me use the sour cream caulk gun? What about delivery day, it's coming so soon and a new job could interfere with the big day, I guess now that we have become such good friends I could ride up there and film the big day for you!

All joking aside, I hope it all goes well for you!


----------



## Bahugo

Got 2 of my bins today moved from bins too pots  I'm excited!


----------



## orchidman

woop woop! in my emersed i have some pots and some bins


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> woop woop! in my emersed i have some pots and some bins


I guess when you are extra broke being able too change 2 containers from tubs too pots is an exciting event. Sucks not wanting too go spend 5 bucks on some plastic pots, it was only possible because I was digging through the garage and found a bunch of old pots my mom had from plants she buys for spring and stuff. Now I just need too figure out a DIY label lol. I'll try and get some pics up later though. I wish I got pics when I was replanting everything, the root growth was amazing.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> I guess when you are extra broke being able too change 2 containers from tubs too pots is an exciting event. Sucks not wanting too go spend 5 bucks on some plastic pots, it was only possible because I was digging through the garage and found a bunch of old pots my mom had from plants she buys for spring and stuff. Now I just need too figure out a DIY label lol. I'll try and get some pics up later though. I wish I got pics when I was replanting everything, the root growth was amazing.


im right there in the same boat with ya! luckily i had extra pots from my orchids :icon_cool i have pots galore!

cant wait for pics! let me know what you figure out for a diy label!!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I guess when you are extra broke being able too change 2 containers from tubs too pots is an exciting event. Sucks not wanting too go spend 5 bucks on some plastic pots, it was only possible because I was digging through the garage and found a bunch of old pots my mom had from plants she buys for spring and stuff. Now I just need too figure out a DIY label lol. I'll try and get some pics up later though. I wish I got pics when I was replanting everything, the root growth was amazing.


Do you still have the lids to the tubs? You can cut them up and use that.


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Thanks man.
> 
> I will have some pics tomorrow. Have to do all my tank maintenance tomorrow as opposed to Tuesday and Wednesday. Rachael is being induced on Tuesday, so this week is going to be interesting.roud:


Man I'm so stupid, Somehow I read this and didn't catch the induce part, I think Rachael threw me off because of the Rachael (Mzjinkzed) here and I didn't realize your sweeties name was Rachael, so I apologize for the stupid comment and wish you two the best of luck.


----------



## nonconductive

sour cream caulk gun lol 

i wish i had one for at home.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> sour cream caulk gun lol
> 
> i wish i had one for at home.


that would have so many uses!


----------



## Bahugo

forgot too get pics, will try too do that today sometime


----------



## Bahugo

Here is a quick picture... yet again photobucket nerfed it it looked so much cooler on my pc 










will get more later


----------



## 150EH

It looks good on my end, is that the C. nurii mutated? I like the lines in the leaf and the texture.


----------



## zachary908

Nice pic, dude!


----------



## jkan0228

Doesn't look like Nurii mutated to me but still very cool.


----------



## 150EH

What is it????


----------



## Bahugo

*Shrimp pics *








































*
Snail*
















*
baby pleco*








*
Emersed stuff*















*
Darkened the photo in this one so you can see the coloring in the leaves *









*Florida sunset

























Blassi *I trimmed off the submersed growth before putting it in, this is two of the plants I think I have four 









*hc *is showing amazing growth in this pot. 









*Parva showing alot of new growth already








*
*All the pots









H. Corymbosa *this plant has been going crazy the past few days


----------



## chad320

Whoa, pic overload!!! :0   I dont even know where to start. First off, that crypt is beautiful! You have started some new stuff too. It all looks good! Nice FL sunset. Where did you get that one at? Are you still seeing CRS babies?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Whoa, pic overload!!! :0   I dont even know where to start. First off, that crypt is beautiful! You have started some new stuff too. It all looks good! Nice FL sunset. Where did you get that one at? Are you still seeing CRS babies?


Thanks Chad! I love that crypt, and the sunset is nice too. Excited too see the new growth on the blassi and everything else too. I'm pretty sure I found my personal favorite concoction (wow I actually spelled that right, spellcheck didn't go off lol) for growing medium in emersed setup. I wish I had pictures too show the growth rate difference from dirt, it is pretty enormous. 

Yup, I'm still seeing CRS babies! In the one cherry shrimp picture, there is actually one in the picture on the bottom left ontop of the grain of akadama I didn't realize that till after I posted it.


----------



## chad320

Whatsw your magic stew for the emergents? I have been using Flourits, Eco, and AS in 1/3rds and its working pretty good too.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Whatsw your magic stew for the emergents? I have been using Flourits, Eco, and AS in 1/3rds and its working pretty good too.


Akadama mixed with peat for the bottom layer, a layer of peat, then akadama (which has some peat in it unintentionally from previous use, but it works nicely) and root tabs mixed in with it all. Honestly, I am kind of floored how much better everything in growing compared too dirt. It's night and day, not only that, but the healthyness of the growth is insane.


----------



## 150EH

Yeah I was trying to find the Florida Sunset too, but after they were anounced and the first batch rotated through they have been out of stock everywhere, I like the little splash of color they offer. What was this one??????









Peat is a really good choice for your pots because it holds so much more water and having it trapped between layers of clay will really keep the roots soaking wet.


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> Yeah I was trying to find the Florida Sunset too, but after they were anounced and the first batch rotated through they have been out of stock everywhere, I like the little splash of color they offer. What was this one??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peat is a really good choice for your pots because it holds so much more water and having it trapped between layers of clay will really keep the roots soaking wet.


Truth be told I have no idea, chad told me tropica (I didn't get it from him) it wasn't labeled in the store I was just tired of looking at it every time I went in because it was so Bad arse.


----------



## Bahugo

On the peat part, I had horrible luck with 100% peat, and truth be told it is more or less all mixed up like 50/50 besides the top inch~ which is 95% akadama.


----------



## Bahugo

Psh last time I'll answer your question 150eh, I see you strolling around and not reading my answer! LOL kidding.,


----------



## 150EH

Yeah I think peat is highly acidic and should only be used as a soil conditioner, but it will inhance the soils ability to hold water and the CEC abilities, so it good that you have a 50/50 mix, are you reading my posts.


----------



## chad320

Haha, yeah, I wouldnt use to much energent either as it tends to draw fungus and molds that are tough to get rid of unless you submerge the plant for a few days. But thats kind of defeating the purpose of emergents


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> Yeah I think peat is highly acidic and should only be used as a soil conditioner, but it will inhance the soils ability to hold water and the CEC abilities, so it good that you have a 50/50 mix, are you reading my posts.


 I am reading your posts lol I was actually talking about my post about the crypt. What Chad said though my issue with it was I got some nasty fungus and moldy stuff all over the peat and ended up tossing the whole container it was disgusting.

Chad do you still think the one crypt is tropics?

Also not sure if I mentioned this earlier when I was reporting everything this plant had four daughter plants I was able too separate off and they are in another pot... Well three of them are one I tossed because when I was separating it I snapped all the roots off on accident and it didn't look worth planting. I also had too trimm a ton off daughter plants and runners off the pinnafida it grows crazy emersed too.


----------



## cableguy69846

Everything looks great man. Love how clean the pots look. Much better than the tubs.


----------



## zachary908

Rich, brother, the pics look great! Love the emersed, especially that un ID'd crypt! Hook me up with a runner some time!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Everything looks great man. Love how clean the pots look. Much better than the tubs.


Thanks cable 



zachary908 said:


> Rich, brother, the pics look great! Love the emersed, especially that un ID'd crypt! Hook me up with a runner some time!


Thanks, will do sometime Zach !


----------



## chad320

Im guessing its a Wendtii Bronze with the lines in it. I dont really know. Let me look later today to see what ive got that looks like it.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Im guessing its a Wendtii Bronze with the lines in it. I dont really know. Let me look later today to see what ive got that looks like it.


Thanks Chad! I'm not sure if it is bronze, it looks more like the tropica I have seen then the bronze I have seen. The bronze emersed seems very light colored my leafs are darker then most bronze's I have seen.


----------



## Bahugo

Any luck on that ID chad?


----------



## chad320

I looked, and the best match I have for it is Mi Oya. Any chance you had one of those? I am pretty sure thats what it is. I have all of the common ones emergent and it looks just like mine.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I looked, and the best match I have for it is Mi Oya. Any chance you had one of those? I am pretty sure thats what it is. I have all of the common ones emergent and it looks just like mine.


Hmm, who knows, I will try too get some pics up later of leaves or something. Seems like mi oya has more redish underneath the leaf doesn't it?


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful plants


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks 2in10! 

On a side note, I started dosing my tank today..


----------



## Bahugo

Oh wow, I really let this fall behind back on page 5 lol. I'll try too get some pics up today possibly.


----------



## Bahugo

Why is it that everytime I start dosing ferts BBA pops up?


----------



## zachary908

That is odd, ha! Maybe you should just not dose, it is obviously working!


----------



## 150EH

Bahugo said:


> Why is it that everytime I start dosing ferts BBA pops up?


Well according to Sara and some other folks BBA likes nitrogen rich acidic water and decaying plant material. I'm having the same battle right now but I think I'm winning but I can only dose Excel so long before my Crypts start to melt, good luck with BBA.


----------



## Bahugo

uploading pics now! Rescaped the 20g lol


----------



## jkan0228

How many times do you have to rescape?! :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

again??!?!?!?!


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> How many times do you have to rescape?! :hihi:


Lol! I am glad somebody said something. I rescaped the old 20g long, I was sick of the ball o moss everywhere and plants were just kind of stuck everywhere with no order and one of the crypts was getting huge but it was literally middle of the tank in the front so I couldn't see anything. 










Crappy pic, but I Can't seem too not get glare on this tank for some reason.


----------



## jkan0228

Any before and after pics? Don't wanna look through 71 pages of thread... :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> Any before and after pics? Don't wanna look through 71 pages of thread... :hihi:


Lol there is pics somewhere i'll try and find it later if nobody else does


----------



## orchidman

its a little dark so its hard to see, but it looks good from what i can observe!


----------



## 150EH

orchidman said:


> its a little dark so its hard to see, but it looks good from what i can observe!


Ditto


----------



## cableguy69846

It is a bit dark. But from what I can see, it looks good.


----------



## sewingalot

150EH said:


> Well according to Sara and some other folks BBA likes nitrogen rich acidic water and decaying plant material. I'm having the same battle right now but I think I'm winning but I can only dose Excel so long before my Crypts start to melt, good luck with BBA.


According to Sara, this is not an accurate statement about growing BBA. _ Nitrogen _rich acidic water growing algae isn't a claim I'd make after over a year of research. For the record, I view organics and acidic as different things, sometimes interchangeable, oftentimes not. There are factors such as NOM, TOC, DOC, humic, fulvic acids and many, many more variables to take into consideration. I have added in a bunch of inorganic KNO3 with my algae and have not had a rapid increase in growth. 

Bahugo, your tank looks awesome. I actually like the dark look to it. You need to ask yourself the most important thing, however. Do you like it?


----------



## 150EH

sewingalot said:


> According to Sara, this is not an accurate statement about growing BBA. _ Nitrogen _rich acidic water growing algae isn't a claim I'd make after over a year of research. For the record, I view organics and acidic as different things, sometimes interchangeable, oftentimes not. There are factors such as NOM, TOC, DOC, humic, fulvic acids and many, many more variables to take into consideration. I have added in a bunch of inorganic KNO3 with my algae and have not had a rapid increase in growth.
> 
> Bahugo, your tank looks awesome. I actually like the dark look to it. You need to ask yourself the most important thing, however. Do you like it?


I have no idea what you said (above) but I'm sorry I mis quoted you but I thought I had read that posted by you somewhere, but I guess not.

This is more accurate;
BBA loves organics, that is the one thing I've found consistently, the higher the organics, the more you'll have. It also appreciates acidic waters (caused either by organics like dying plants or excess waste or co2), so that is why you can often find it in co2 environments.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> According to Sara, this is not an accurate statement about growing BBA. _ Nitrogen _rich acidic water growing algae isn't a claim I'd make after over a year of research. For the record, I view organics and acidic as different things, sometimes interchangeable, oftentimes not. There are factors such as NOM, TOC, DOC, humic, fulvic acids and many, many more variables to take into consideration. I have added in a bunch of inorganic KNO3 with my algae and have not had a rapid increase in growth.
> 
> Bahugo, your tank looks awesome. I actually like the dark look to it. You need to ask yourself the most important thing, however. Do you like it?


Thanks for the info about BBA Sara. It sucks because the nutrients definitely boosted the plants back (already noticeable, pretty sure it had too do with trimming them down really bad they were struggling too get a grip), but I don't want too keep dosing EI (already half of what is recommended) if I'm just going too cause bba. I have enough BBA in the 56g that will keep me happy for a lifetime lol. 

I like the new shrimp tank layout. I was just tired of everything being crammed in there it was starting too block everything visually. I hope all the crypts don't melt, but they probably will knowing my luck lol. I had so much moss floating around in big balls that it kept clogging the filter so I would have too clean the sponge every other day... doesn't mean I would clean the sponge, but it would slow down considerably lol.


----------



## Bahugo

I'll try and get some pics of the 20g when the fish are done eating


----------



## Bahugo

Moved my scarlet badis into the 20g today


----------



## Bahugo

uploading pics now


----------



## Bahugo

Sumo loach 

















White clouds

















crypt









tank


----------



## synaethetic

Such diverse flora, quite an impressive tank. I'm sure that's one happy loach


----------



## orchidman

i love that loach!!!! and the scape looks awesome!


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks guys


----------



## Bahugo

updated plant list for anybody who still follows this journal 



1) Anubias Barteri Var. Nana "Petite"
2) Glossostigma elatinoides
3) Hemianthus micranthemoides
4) Hydrocotyle sp. Japan
5) Persicaria (known also as polygonum) sp. 'Kawagoeanum'
6) pogostemon erectus
7) Lindernia rotundifolia 'variegated'
8 ) Rotala rotundifolia
9) Rotala Wallichii
10) hygrophila pinnatifida
11) Ludwigia Brevipes
12) Ludwigia sp Hybrid (red)
13) Crypt. Wendtii tropica


----------



## 150EH

Looking good!!!! That is a BA loach, never seen the Sumo before?


----------



## jkan0228

Is that crypt pic wendtii tropica?


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> Is that crypt pic wendtii tropica?


99% Sure it is Wendtii Bronze. Mine looks almost identical.


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> Looking good!!!! That is a BA loach, never seen the Sumo before?


Thanks 150, yeah he is really BA he loves sitting on the rocks and inbetween the cracks. I was scared because I had such horrible luck with loaches that my plants were going too get ripped out, but he hasn't ripped out anything surprisingly 



jkan0228 said:


> Is that crypt pic wendtii tropica?





zachary908 said:


> 99% Sure it is Wendtii Bronze. Mine looks almost identical.


Not sure what it is, when I first got it I posted pics of the leaves and everything (this is when I just took it out of the pot) and got id'd as tropica by chad. 
*Broken off baby leaf

















Planted








































*


Here are some pics from a few weeks ago in the shrimp tank (low tech)

























a few weeks ago emersed before i replanted everything


















Now it's either tropica, bronze, or mi oya.


----------



## Bahugo

my sig picture auto resizes for everybody else right?


----------



## 2in10

Bahugo said:


> my sig picture auto resizes for everybody else right?


It expands nicely when you click on it.


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> It expands nicely when you click on it.


I just wanted too make sure it wasn't huge for other people  Thanks!


----------



## speedie408

Tank looks great bro. Looks like you'll be needing a trim again soon.


----------



## 150EH

It does look good.

I think the bottom photo is Mi Oya it has a more rounded leaf, but I suck at ID when they are out of the water. It must just be the difference in water parameters but my leaves seem to be lighter in color and long and slender, I think these photos were taken before I started adding Fe seperately but they still have a lot of yellow in the leaves.

Here's my v. tropica









Wendtii brown


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> It does look good.
> 
> I think the bottom photo is Mi Oya it has a more rounded leaf, but I suck at ID when they are out of the water. It must just be the difference in water parameters but my leaves seem to be lighter in color and long and slender, I think these photos were taken before I started adding Fe seperately but they still have a lot of yellow in the leaves.
> 
> Here's my v. tropica
> 
> 
> Wendtii brown


Thanks 150 for the pics, I suck at id'ng crypts too lol. 




speedie408 said:


> Tank looks great bro. Looks like you'll be needing a trim again soon.


Thanks nick, yeah I am going too have too trim again soon. I am considering switching the P. erectus with the walichii so the walichii gets more direct light.. not sure yet though.


----------



## chad320

Its not a Tropica. I am inclined to side with Zach in that its a bronze, but I still think its pretty close to my Mi' Oya.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Its not a Tropica. I am inclined to side with Zach in that its a bronze, but I still think its pretty close to my Mi' Oya.


we shalt call it Bronze Oya! :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Haha  Are you going to leave it emergent? Its getting close to springtime/spathetime so you might just get a positive ID on it in the next few months.


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah I already have enough submersed that I don't need any of it submersed I would love it if some of my crypts threw out sparthas


----------



## Bahugo

ended up rescaping today... completely unintentionally i'm rather annoyed about it. We'll see how it turns out I guess.


----------



## Bahugo

not even going too post pics it looks bad


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> not even going too post pics it looks like ass.


Uh-oh.


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> ended up rescaping today... completely unintentionally i'm rather annoyed about it. We'll see how it turns out I guess.


What'd you do?


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> What'd you do?


I touched something. lol. Kind of one of those domino effects. I think the worst part is I really like this scape (my favorite so far) and I didn't have any intentions on ripping everything out.


----------



## 150EH

Can we see it? I also think the Crypt is B Oya.


----------



## Bahugo

I'll try too get a quick picture before I take it down. It's not horrible, just went from A+ too a B-


----------



## Bahugo

got everything replanted yesterday


----------



## nonconductive

pic?


----------



## 150EH

I can't play with you guys anymore, I got an infraction from the planted tank for inproper language, did you get one too Bahugo. I got one in 2011 too, I wonder how many I need to get suspended?


----------



## nonconductive

150EH said:


> I can't play with you guys anymore, I got an infraction from the planted tank for inproper language, did you get one too Bahugo. I got one in 2011 too, I wonder how many I need to get suspended?


so which one of you two is ralphie? and which one is the kid getting the crap beat out of him by his mom on the other end of the phone?


----------



## Bahugo

I'll try too get pics up today. Removed most of the Hydrocotyle japan in the front too try too get glosso too carpet again. Everything got hacked back alot/tips planted that way I could "start fresh" with the stems and let them fill in nicely before I have too trim them again.


----------



## orchidman

pictures?


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> pictures?


Did you not read the post I made right before yours? :icon_roll I'll get some up later after I eat nd stuff


----------



## Bahugo

ram









MrT









Cory


----------



## zachary908

Ruined? Still looks better than my tank ever did! Looks good, Rich.

Keep it up!

By the way, I'm hitting you up for some plants when my new tank is up and running.


----------



## 150EH

It looks good but you trimmed it back hard, but it will grow back. I can not grow H. pinnatifida in my tank, it just sits there and rots. Nice looking fish too, your RAM has nice color like I've never seen.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Did you not read the post I made right before yours? :icon_roll I'll get some up later after I eat nd stuff


Did see the first sentence, by bad 

Scape looks great trimmed! And I agree, that is the absolute best colored ram ive ever seen!!


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Ruined? Still looks better than my tank ever did! Looks good, Rich.
> 
> Keep it up!
> 
> By the way, I'm hitting you up for some plants when my new tank is up and running.


Whatcha looking for bud? I'll start growing it out for you heh. 



150EH said:


> It looks good but you trimmed it back hard, but it will grow back. I can not grow H. pinnatifida in my tank, it just sits there and rots. Nice looking fish too, your RAM has nice color like I've never seen.


Thanks 150, yeah my ram is a baller I never understood why people commented on him so much till I started looking around at other ram photos more, I definitely got lucky with that one. 

I can't get the pinnatifida too stop growing. Grows all over, it's a weed. I currently have a few mother plants emersed that are starting too creep into other pots, I had too trim some runners off today and some of the bigger leaves because they would drape across the other pots. I honestly think I might see a flower bud coming in but it might just be some new sets of leaves... That would be really cool if it flowered, I don't think I have ever seen somebody post a flower of it. 



orchidman said:


> Did see the first sentence, by bad
> 
> Scape looks great trimmed! And I agree, that is the absolute best colored ram ive ever seen!!


Don't understand the first part but I take it that is suppose too read "Didn't see the first sentence, my bad" lol it's all good, I just have too give you a hard time.


----------



## speedie408

While your at it, find a largish rock and put it directly in the far right corner as a focal point. It should be large enough to tower over the driftwood. haha that would look even sweeter! Not gonna be easy to find such a rock I'm sure, but just a thought . Otherwise, I like what you did bro.


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> While your at it, find a largish rock and put it directly in the far right corner as a focal point. It should be large enough to tower over the driftwood. haha that would look even sweeter! Not gonna be easy to find such a rock I'm sure, but just a thought . Otherwise, I like what you did bro.


Do you mean behind the driftwood or behind the plants on the right side? There is only like a half an inch behind the driftwood inbetween the glass. I'm pretty sure I get what you mean but it would just make the whole scape look very smashed on that side. Hoping it will fill back out like the last time, except with mostly glosso for the forground. I still have some H.japan behind the pinnatifida by the rocks, and on the left side around the crypt and stuff. We'll see. Thanks nick! 

Oh and I cleaned the dead moss off the driftwood and attached some Anubias nana petite on there. This sounds lame but I hope it gets green dust algae on the wood again it made it much more natural looking. I threw it in the shrimp tank overnight though and they demolished that stuff between the shrimps and the pleco's it was an all out algae fest. the driftwood was COVERED with shrimp and pleco's lol


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Whatcha looking for bud? I'll start growing it out for you heh.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 150, yeah my ram is a baller I never understood why people commented on him so much till I started looking around at other ram photos more, I definitely got lucky with that one.
> 
> I can't get the pinnatifida too stop growing. Grows all over, it's a weed. I currently have a few mother plants emersed that are starting too creep into other pots, I had too trim some runners off today and some of the bigger leaves because they would drape across the other pots. I honestly think I might see a flower bud coming in but it might just be some new sets of leaves... That would be really cool if it flowered, I don't think I have ever seen somebody post a flower of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't understand the first part but I take it that is suppose too read "Didn't see the first sentence, my bad" lol it's all good, I just have too give you a hard time.


We both know I can't spell!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> We both know I can't spell!


Clearly! Lol, just kidding around with you Bob. Most the time I know what you are saying (or can guess) just like giving you a hard time about it.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Whatcha looking for bud? I'll start growing it out for you heh.


Ludwigia 'Red'
Pinnatifida
and.. are your growing Pogostemon Erectus?


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Ludwigia 'Red'
> Pinnatifida
> and.. are your growing Pogostemon Erectus?


Yeah I still have a huge group of it. Probably take a few weeks for everything too fill back out and need a trimming but let me know


----------



## Bahugo

Oh forgot too mention got a sexy crypt in the mail today!  Thanks Speedie! Will try and post pics later have fish club thing tonight.


----------



## orchidman

:d:d


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> :d:d


Was that mean? Probably no pics tonight, got it planted and everything. Super full from dinner and tired from everything today


----------



## Bahugo

Oh and I forgot too mention, I have some downoi sprouting up from the one stem I put in my emersed setup that I thought was all dead


----------



## Bahugo

pics incoming


----------



## Bahugo

*Another unknown *








*
Pinnatifida overgrowth.* I have trimmed this several times in the past month, can't stop it from growing. 

















*Bronze Oya *or whatever we called this guy lol First pic is before I misted everything 
















*
Downoi *









*HC









Florida Sunset *First pic shows the new baby plants coming off
























*
Blassia leafs *first pic is older leaves, second is newer 

















*My new baby pygmaea* Thanks Nick!


----------



## speedie408

Hope that little sucker grows up quick for ya 

You need to sell me a plantlet of your C. florida sunset. Lemme know when you have one avail.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Hope that little sucker grows up quick for ya
> 
> You need to sell me a plantlet of your C. florida sunset. Lemme know when you have one avail.


Ditto! 

Things look good, Rich!


----------



## jkan0228

+1 on what nick said... 

- ninjad


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> Hope that little sucker grows up quick for ya
> 
> You need to sell me a plantlet of your C. florida sunset. Lemme know when you have one avail.


I hope so too, thanks nick! I'll definitely let you know when I have a Florida Sunset available! 



zachary908 said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Things look good, Rich!


Thanks Zach! 



jkan0228 said:


> +1 on what nick said...
> 
> - ninjad


Thanks Jeff! I'll let you and Zach know when I have a Sunset available, nick's got first dibs though


----------



## cableguy69846

Your emersed setup makes me drool. So much growth and so beautiful. The crypts especially. And I will gladly give up a limb for a Florida Sunset plantlet. *jumps in line with speedie, zach, and jeff.* Consider me waiting patiently.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Your emersed setup makes me drool. So much growth and so beautiful. The crypts especially. And I will gladly give up a limb for a Florida Sunset plantlet. *jumps in line with speedie, zach, and jeff.* Consider me waiting patiently.


Thanks Cable! I'll let you all know when I have some available, how's work going


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks Cable! I'll let you all know when I have some available, how's work going


Thanks man.

It is ok. I have been off the last few days, but I have work tomorrow at 11pm for a "cleaning party." That is just a really nice term for "we are going to scrub the entire store.":icon_roll

Any luck on the job front on your end?


----------



## chad320

Wow man, that Blassii is doing good. It one of my top three favorite crypts. I have two of them in my main display. They are even better emergent. I like your Sunset too. Its got some nice red to it. Its another that looks better emergent. It will lose the white parts and just be mottled red and brown submersed. And another I have in my main display because its a favorite of mine.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> It is ok. I have been off the last few days, but I have work tomorrow at 11pm for a "cleaning party." That is just a really nice term for "we are going to scrub the entire store.":icon_roll
> 
> Any luck on the job front on your end?


Nope, nothing this way, starting too get really depressing. really do not want too get back into retail or fast food 



chad320 said:


> Wow man, that Blassii is doing good. It one of my top three favorite crypts. I have two of them in my main display. They are even better emergent. I like your Sunset too. Its got some nice red to it. Its another that looks better emergent. It will lose the white parts and just be mottled red and brown submersed. And another I have in my main display because its a favorite of mine.


Thanks Chad. I feel like the Blassi is really starting too settle in and throw out new leaves, and the sunset is taking off like crazy


----------



## Bahugo

I think I am taking a break from the forums. I am sick of getting degraded every chance people get too bring somebody else or myself down. I have my pm's set up too email me when I get one so PM me if you need me. I will still browse and what not but will not be on as much or post as much.


----------



## manualfocus

That's an awesome looking Florida Sunset you have! Sorry to hear you're having a hard time around here.


----------



## speedie408

Don't let those folks get to you. Stay up bro!


----------



## Bahugo

manualfocus said:


> That's an awesome looking Florida Sunset you have! Sorry to hear you're having a hard time around here.


Thanks Man! 



speedie408 said:


> Don't let those folks get to you. Stay up bro!


Thanks Nick, I'll still be browsing but just mainly stick too journals and what not.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Nope, nothing this way, starting too get really depressing. really do not want too get back into retail or fast food


I really don't blame you for not wanting to do that. I hate retail and fast food. It is rough. Keep up man. You will find something.



Bahugo said:


> I think I am taking a break from the forums. I am sick of getting degraded every chance people get too bring somebody else or myself down. I have my pm's set up too email me when I get one so PM me if you need me. I will still browse and what not but will not be on as much or post as much.


Sorry to hear that. I hate it when that happens. One of the reasons I am not around as much too though. Do what you hafta do.:icon_smil


----------



## chad320

I wouldnt take any guff from anyone on any forum that doesnt have pics up to prove their value. YOU have got pics that prove that youve got skills. Good ones  No worries bro. I like your thread updates and am quite frankly impressed every time you move your stuff


----------



## zachary908

Like everyone said, Rich. Don't let other people get you down, you are a huge asset to this forum, and I really enjoy your journal.


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks Chad and Zach and cable! ! I love scaping, and tuning things. I feel like I am getting a better understanding of the little things too make things pop more and what not and enjoy learning from my new scapes and failed attempts. It's all about learning right and fine tuning? I'll still be browsing and posting in journals and what keeping this updated and what not.


----------



## salmon

Awesome work Bahugo! Really digging your 20g scape :thumbsup:

Your emmersed set-up rocks too, the florida sunset and pinnatifida are stunning. seeing that really makes me want to start a decent emmersed tank.

I kinda feel ya on some of the people/comments around here lately, really brings down the awesome atmosphere that exists on TPT, especially when we're all here to share good info and to try and help eachother out. 

Def. agree with others above, keep doing what you do and dont let the donks get you down, your skills are top notch sir!


----------



## Bahugo

Thank you for the kind words Salmon!


----------



## Bahugo

Already got a new leaf on the pygmea!  Forgot too say that a few days back. I don't want too jinx myself or get my hopes up but I think I might see a spatha coming in on a crypt too


----------



## zchauvin

Bahugo, how often do you mist down the plants you have?


----------



## Bahugo

zchauvin said:


> Bahugo, how often do you mist down the plants you have?


Not as much as I should too be honest lol


----------



## Bahugo

Got 3 South American bumblebee catfish yesterday, they are in quarantine right now. Not sure where they are going lol


----------



## chad320

Yikes! Dont those guys get big and mean?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Yikes! Dont those guys get big and mean?


No, these guys 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/cotm/cotm.php?article_id=91

The Asian ones get like 6" and are really mean


----------



## chad320

Ahh....I see. Nice score Rich. Are these for the 20?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Ahh....I see. Nice score Rich. Are these for the 20?


Not sure where I am going too put them lol, mr sumo loach might not get along with them.


----------



## chad320

Haha, I forgot you had the worlds fattest loach in there  Either way, they are some cool fish!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Haha, I forgot you had the worlds fattest loach in there  Either way, they are some cool fish!


Lol, no that is literally his name sumo loach


----------



## ikuzo

Bahugo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

this is one of the most beautiful crypt i ever see
and you have runners!!
nice emersed collection
any update on the tank?*


----------



## Bahugo

ikuzo said:


> this is one of the most beautiful crypt i ever see
> and you have runners!!
> nice emersed collection
> any update on the tank?


Thanks! The tank is doing alright, nothing has changed much besides it filling in some. I'll try too snap some pics later.


----------



## Bahugo

My stick fish almost committed suicide last night.  I heard a weird huzzing sound (it sounded like humming and buzzing) and kate turned on the light too see "stuff" flying out of the circulation pump and he was lodged in there, and she turned everything off really quick. We both totally thought he was sushi because of the stuff flying out of the pump, then she was like "He is still alive". He had somehow managed too get lodged into the circulation pump and was stuck in there, I had too get him out with my hands because his dorsal fin was stuck on the plastic guard thingy. I held him in my hand while he recovered from the trama and looked him over, it looked like he might have gotten a few scales tore off, but honestly he didn't look bad per say (my angelfish have beaten each other up more then he was beaten up) but it was still very dramatic experience. I let him rest on my hand for a minute or so then i felt him start sucking again on my palm so I gently moved him too a piece of driftwood and he seemed too be his normal self now. I think the only thing I am concerned about is his dorsal fin is really beat up because it got stuck under the guard (I had too roll the fish 180 degrees too get him too fit back out). 

This is the pump









His body was threw the front and his bill was stuck on one of the top slits so from his bull too his dorsal fin was stuck in the pump. 

Poor guy


----------



## nonconductive

wow glad he made it out alive rich!


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks NonC !

So something un tank related I have always read up on stocks and stupid stuff of that nature (incase you know I ever had money LOL)

I have been messing around with a forex demo account. 

I made 14.4 pips over night on nzd/jpy over night (400 profit), and 26.2 pips on eur/aud or 600$ profit. 

The kicker though, if I bought Eur/USD like I was planning on doing (I forgot) I would have made 110 pips, or 1200 in profit or something over night. 

bummer I don't have real money lmao.


----------



## Bahugo

will try and get some pics up today before I have too mow down things again.


----------



## chad320

Wow bro, this tank grows at a break neck speed. Is your pumpfish:hihi: still doing OK?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Wow bro, this tank grows at a break neck speed. Is your pumpfish:hihi: still doing OK?


Yeah, the fish is still hanging in there! He honestly looks normal now. 

*Right after replant/hack*










*Today*


----------



## chad320

Dang, its amazing how much the red set it off. Is that Ludwigia?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Dang, its amazing how much the red set it off. Is that Ludwigia?


Yeah the smaller red one, not the large red ludwigia. Pretty sure I sent you some of the larger red ludwigia before I lost it all  Pretty sure I cut it back too much and it didn't like it.


----------



## chad320

Nice! We should trade again soon. Ive still got the larger stuff. And alot of others. Maybe sometime when you get ready to rescape


----------



## @[email protected]

looks great. whats the red plant in the back, a ludwiga?


----------



## orchidman

looks great!!!


----------



## jkan0228

Your plants grow too fast. Why did you go with stems in a 20L? I find it would be more compatible with something more low growing. Don't get me wrong it looks fantastic. Just not used to seeing a shallow tank with stems. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Nice! We should trade again soon. Ive still got the larger stuff. And alot of others. Maybe sometime when you get ready to rescape


Lol, I haven't gotten anything new since last time we traded I don't think. You can have whatever you want though bud, let me know! 



@[email protected] said:


> looks great. whats the red plant in the back, a ludwiga?


Ludwigia sp. hybrid red (not sure what people are calling it now lol, but it is red ludwigia) 



orchidman said:


> looks great!!!


Thanks Bob! 



jkan0228 said:


> Your plants grow too fast. Why did you go with stems in a 20L? I find it would be more compatible with something more low growing. Don't get me wrong it looks fantastic. Just not used to seeing a shallow tank with stems. :hihi:


Now imagine if I was dosing ferts! lol I like the challenge of stems, the depth it creates, the "shaping" of groups, contrasts you can make next too each group, etc. I won't lie though, if I had a few extra inches front too back, and top too bottom I could create a much more dynamic scape. I honestly think the front too back hinders me more then the shallowness. I only hate rescaping with stems, it's a pain planting like 200 stems individually. 

____ 

On a tank note, if I keep getting algae at the tops of my pinnatifida I am going too let it carpet and add more hydrocotyle sp japan lol. :icon_twis


----------



## jkan0228

Wait do are you using MTS?


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> Wait do are you using MTS?


Huh? I'm using Akadama


----------



## jkan0228

So how are they growing so well if youarent fertilizing much? Since you said "imagin if I was dosing ferts"?


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> So how are they growing so well if youarent fertilizing much? Since you said "imagin if I was dosing ferts"?


Root tabs, I started dosing EI again but then slacked off and haven't dosed in like two weeks lol


----------



## Bahugo

will get some pics up later of my mow job!


----------



## Bahugo

Post hack


----------



## jkan0228

Damn thats some seriously hacking... Is that algae on the driftwood at the top? And is that crypt wendtii tropica? <--I think I already asked before :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> Damn thats some seriously hacking... Is that algae on the driftwood at the top? And is that crypt wendtii tropica? <--I think I already asked before :hihi:



Yeah it's just Green dust algae or whatever you call it, it comes and goes as it pleases on the driftwood, it is almost directly under the light right there. I might invest in some oto's one day for it.


----------



## Bahugo

Sheesh nobody likes the mow job lol


----------



## zachary908

Major trim, dude! Looks good.


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks Zach!


----------



## chad320

OMG thats soooo ugly. And you have a brown thumb. And its disorganized. And its still ugly :hihi: Just kidding bro. I love the mow job pics. It makes it so cool to check back in a couple weeks at the major growth. Haha, with all of the rescapes and trims you post it would be awesome to see all of them back to back. I thnik your tank goes through more changes than any other on here. The great part is, that its cool EVERYTIME. You got skills bro!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> OMG thats soooo ugly. And you have a brown thumb. And its disorganized. And its still ugly :hihi: Just kidding bro. I love the mow job pics. It makes it so cool to check back in a couple weeks at the major growth. Haha, with all of the rescapes and trims you post it would be awesome to see all of them back to back. I thnik your tank goes through more changes than any other on here. The great part is, that its cool EVERYTIME. You got skills bro!


Why you so harsh on me Chad?  Man, now I am going too cry in the corner.  

Lol, maybe I will have too have a transformation post of all my scapes/trims that would be like 80 pics HA


----------



## chad320

Man, I love the constant change that goes on with this tank. You have got me beat by a long shot. Mine take months to come around and yours are different every couple weeks


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Man, I love the constant change that goes on with this tank. You have got me beat by a long shot. Mine take months to come around and yours are different every couple weeks


lol and I always feel like mine fills in so slowly. My emersed pots are filling in nicely! the new pygmea from nick already has more leafs coming in!


----------



## Bahugo

I'm going too try too get some emersed pics up today.


----------



## orchidman

Yay!!


----------



## chad320

I second Bobs reaction!


----------



## Bahugo

Uploading pics now


----------



## Bahugo

*Pinnatifida:
*Before: 

























After









I got rid of all the extra runners, and all the leaves besides the tips. I want too see how it recovers (I like torturing it lol) and I want too see if it will flower if only the tips have leafs... like a forced flower or something, who knows. I should have taken a picture of the mess from it, I had too have cut off over 100 hundred runners/plantlets. Whoever said it grows quicker submersed didn't give it time too settle in emersed. 

Nicks crypt









bronzeoyawhatever









Florida sunset









Blassia









Parva









randoms


----------



## sewingalot

Your emersed setup is beautiful, Rich. You are making me want to get organized once and for all.  I love the pictures. How's the tank doing?


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Your emersed setup is beautiful, Rich. You are making me want to get organized once and for all.  I love the pictures. How's the tank doing?


Thanks Sara!  It isn't as organized as it looks lol, I don't know half the crypts names. The tanks doing fine I guess, I posted up some pics a few posts back after I did a massive trim job, still have some algae which is chugging along too lol


----------



## chad320

Wow bro, just wow...amazing and super healthy. Great job man! You HC looks really good too. Is it growing in nice and thick too? I love all of the plants youve got in there(except pinnatafatida, it wrecked a tank of mine  )and they all look so happy


----------



## Bahugo

they are all growing great in the akadama! HAh, how did Pinnatifida wreck your tank?


----------



## speedie408

Looks awesome bro. Sorry if I missed it but what type of lights are you using on this setup?


----------



## jkan0228

Wow. You really do like torturing plants. Haha that sunset is looking hella nice! Can't wait for it to throw out some runners.
+1 on what Nick said.


----------



## orchidman

Great pics! Your emersed setup is so mic prettier than mine! I did manage to get my glosso to flower though!


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> they are all growing great in the akadama! HAh, how did Pinnatifida wreck your tank?


I was lazy and let it throw runners all over and it smothered alot of other plants that I would have rather had grow. You dont seem to have this problem Richard scissorhands


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> I was lazy and let it throw runners all over and it smothered alot of other plants that I would have rather had grow. You dont seem to have this problem Richard scissorhands


Just wait till I post some pics of my pinnatifida (and whatever else hasn't been overtaken by it) emmersed tub. I do think emersed grown pinnatifida looks good though and I'm going to try to slowly harden some off and see if they will grow in 50% humidity so I can use them as a potted plant this summer.

Len


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I was lazy and let it throw runners all over and it smothered alot of other plants that I would have rather had grow. You dont seem to have this problem Richard scissorhands


Lol! Yeah it is definitely an attention hog plant... "trim me trim me, look at me or else i'll take over everything"



orchidman said:


> Great pics! Your emersed setup is so mic prettier than mine! I did manage to get my glosso to flower though!


Grats on the flowers! 



jkan0228 said:


> Wow. You really do like torturing plants. Haha that sunset is looking hella nice! Can't wait for it to throw out some runners.
> +1 on what Nick said.


Thanks bud, I think it might have some daughter plants already. 


speedie408 said:


> Looks awesome bro. Sorry if I missed it but what type of lights are you using on this setup?


I have three ghetto clamp lights and some CF bulbs 









Seems too be working good for growth but it is definitely ugly lol.


----------



## orchidman

Thanks? Have you gotten anything to flower?


----------



## sewingalot

Do you cover the top of the emersed setup, or are you taking the picture sans top to show the lights?


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> Thanks? Have you gotten anything to flower?


Hydrocotyle sp japan, hygrophila corymbosa, glosso and Lindernia rotundifolia 'variegated' 



sewingalot said:


> Do you cover the top of the emersed setup, or are you taking the picture sans top to show the lights?


Yeah the emersed setup is covered, that was a pic from a month or so ago when you were taking a break when I ghetto rigged the lights and moved the emersed setup off the floor. I used a piece of pvc pipe too clamp it and a metal L thing above and zip tied the cords that way when I remove the glass top it doesn't roll down. Before I use to rest the lights on wedges of Styrofoam and i would never mess with it because it was such a pain too get in and out of. I have a 18x36" piece of glass from home depot ontop of it. I don't know the humidity level (don't have a gauge thing) but it doesn't dry out any of the plants and it stays humid enough in there all the plants seem too be doing fine from what I can tell. 

I think the only interesting part about being broke is the really ghetto DIY ways I find too do things so I can still enjoy stuff (I.e the pvc pipe too hold the clamps lol or digging through the garage too find pots because I can't afford too go buy any) atleast now I can enjoy my emersed setup more, and it isn't sitting on the floor etc It's taught me too improvise.. that's for sure. Now I need too find a way too label the pots, I am thinking plastic knifes... I am pretty sure I have some downstairs lol! :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

I envy that emersed setup. I like the look of the pots way better than the shoe boxes. Shoe boxes work great for carpeting plants though.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I envy that emersed setup. I like the look of the pots way better than the shoe boxes. Shoe boxes work great for carpeting plants though.


Thanks Cable! How's your emersed setup going


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks Cable! How's your emersed setup going


Np man. It is still going strong. Maybe a little slower than before now that it is in the cooler basement. But I am not complaining. I am hoping to add to it soon. I really want to do it better organized though and start getting some of the harder to find crypts and see what I can do with them.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Np man. It is still going strong. Maybe a little slower than before now that it is in the cooler basement. But I am not complaining. I am hoping to add to it soon. I really want to do it better organized though and start getting some of the harder to find crypts and see what I can do with them.



Get some pots ! Lol, I wish I could afford some harder too find crypts, maybe one day. Sounds like a good plan though


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Get some pots ! Lol, I wish I could afford some harder too find crypts, maybe one day. Sounds like a good plan though


I think I am going to do the pots instead. I like it for the crypts. Keeps them more organized. I may stick with the shoe boxes for the carpeting plants though. As far as affording the harder to find ones, I am only going to be able to buy a few a year. Lol. I can't afford them either.:hihi:


----------



## speedie408

What brand of bulbs do you use brotha? Wattage, spectrum, etc, etc.  I'm gonna bite your style!


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> What brand of bulbs do you use brotha? Wattage, spectrum, etc, etc.  I'm gonna bite your style!


Stealing my style? lol, is my growth that good or something 

Here are the light bulbs 
http://menards.com/main/lighting-fa...daylight-cfl-bulb-3-pack/p-1468295-c-6337.htm


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Stealing my style? lol, is my growth that good or something
> 
> Here are the light bulbs
> http://menards.com/main/lighting-fa...daylight-cfl-bulb-3-pack/p-1468295-c-6337.htm


Maybe that is why you get some flowers. You have better lighting on yours. I have a T5HO fixture on mine, and I think the domes work better.


----------



## zachary908

Rich, everything looks great. Keep up the great work!



cableguy69846 said:


> Maybe that is why you get some flowers. You have better lighting on yours. I have a T5HO fixture on mine, and I think the domes work better.


Cable, lower Kelvin really helps with flowering!

So far I've had the following flower.

Hygrophila 'Bold', Hygrophila Lancea, Persicaria 'Kawagoeanum', Lindernia 'India', Lindernia Grandiflora, Diodia Virginiana.. I think I'm skipping a few.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Rich, everything looks great. Keep up the great work!
> 
> 
> 
> Cable, lower Kelvin really helps with flowering!
> 
> So far I've had the following flower.
> 
> Hygrophila 'Bold', Hygrophila Lancea, Persicaria 'Kawagoeanum', Lindernia 'India', Lindernia Grandiflora, Diodia Virginiana.. I think I'm skipping a few.


That could be another reason. I have a 10,000K and a 5500K bulbs in the fixture. Maybe I should switch the 10,000K for a 6500K and see what happens.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> That could be another reason. I have a 10,000K and a 5500K bulbs in the fixture. Maybe I should switch the 10,000K for a 6500K and see what happens.


It should definitely help.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Maybe that is why you get some flowers. You have better lighting on yours. I have a T5HO fixture on mine, and I think the domes work better.


I don't know if some ghetto domes are better then a t5ho. I would say get a lower K rating should be fine. I'm having alot of better growth out of dirt also


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I don't know if some ghetto domes are better then a t5ho. I would say get a lower K rating should be fine. I'm having alot of better growth out of dirt also


I may have to try that. In my experience, the domes cast the light into the tub better than the T5HO. Maybe that is just me. Not sure. Might be worth looking into more.

What kind of dirt are you using? I have Scott's soil in one tub and MGOGS in the other, and I think the Scott's is better in this application cuz it has plant food in it.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I may have to try that. In my experience, the domes cast the light into the tub better than the T5HO. Maybe that is just me. Not sure. Might be worth looking into more.
> 
> What kind of dirt are you using? I have Scott's soil in one tub and MGOGS in the other, and I think the Scott's is better in this application cuz it has plant food in it.


MGO I feel like the tubs did great for a while then just kinda stalled/lost growth rate and new growth is much more compact/odd looking


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> MGO I feel like the tubs did great for a while then just kinda stalled/lost growth rate and new growth is much more compact/odd looking


I kind of noticed that too. My crypts have slowed down. I thought it was from putting them in the cooler basement though. Not sure.


----------



## Bahugo

this scape isbeginning too bore me


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> this scape isbeginning too bore me


Fight the urge man!:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> this scape isbeginning too bore me


hahaha. let it mature awhile!

ps nice emersed setup


----------



## Bahugo

I will try, I will try... I am having some algae break out though that is going too make me rescape regardless at this rate lol


----------



## nonconductive

excuses excuses


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> excuses excuses


I know, I know....


----------



## Bahugo

Rescape is in progress..


----------



## nonconductive

pic?


----------



## Bahugo

I willl try today too get some up


----------



## nonconductive

i wont hold my breath


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> i wont hold my breath


Harsh


----------



## speedie408

Rescape again? I think you need to switch to slow growers/low light - moderate light.


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> Rescape again? I think you need to switch to slow growers/low light - moderate light.


I think I might one day lol! 

Here is a quick picture update, glass is still dirty, and some of the plants still need too get brushed off. There should have been more anubias on the DW but it got knocked off  I also intended on having a few more branches on the bottom in the rocks too look like roots but it didn't go as planned. The light fixture fell when I Was rescaping and broke a leg so I have it sitting on top of the tank on the glass lid (I haven't used the glass lid in like 8 months) so that is why it seems dimmer.


----------



## 1aqumfish

I like this new scape.


----------



## Bahugo

1aqumfish said:


> I like this new scape.


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

1 comment on the new scape... that's rough


----------



## chad320

I am just holding out  JK, I really like this one. I kind looks like you are going a little more jungle and a little less stem. I really like the driftwood. It would be super cool with some petites around it tucked into the rocks! And you crypt is GIANT! Nice work.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I am just holding out  JK, I really like this one. I kind looks like you are going a little more jungle and a little less stem. I really like the driftwood. It would be super cool with some petites around it tucked into the rocks! And you crypt is GIANT! Nice work.


Thanks Chad


----------



## chad320

Where did you get your rocks at? Michigan? I really like the look. IDK if its the Akadama that set them off or what but it looks really good.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Where did you get your rocks at? Michigan? I really like the look. IDK if its the Akadama that set them off or what but it looks really good.


It's the same rocks I have been using that I picked up for free from the local landscape/rock yard. I think it's called blue stone (forget off the top of my head) very very very closely resembles ada's "Yamaya stone"


----------



## nonconductive

i think this is probably one of my favorites. look forward to seeing it fill in and you leaving it alone!


----------



## 2in10

Love the rework


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks guys, I am looking forward too seeing it fill in too.


----------



## cableguy69846

I think I like this scape the best. No leave it alone. Lol.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

This algae stuff is getting old


----------



## Bahugo

I tweaked some things, took all the plants out and went through every one too get out the algae. Need too do a WC but will hopefully have pics up today


----------



## zachary908

Looking forward to the pics. Any idea what's causing the algae?


----------



## Bahugo

*I HAVE A JOB INTERVIEW TOMORROW ! W000000T!* :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:​


----------



## chad320

Tell them you need to know if you have the job because you cant afford to miss another days work on a "Maybe". It just makes you look motivated and reliable


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Tell them you need to know if you have the job because you cant afford to miss another days work on a "Maybe". It just makes you look motivated and reliable


I'm nervous lol. I need a job... I can barley afford gas anymore, it's like being on house arrest being able too leave the house for 10 min a day. I talked too them on the phone already, it doesn't seem like a "Waste your time" interview. They called me an our after I sent in my resume too. *fingers crossed* maybe I will be able too afford a new crypt haha.


----------



## chad320

good luck to you bro, you deserve it!


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks Chad


----------



## Bahugo

Forgot I never got any pics up lol


----------



## jkan0228

Good luck bro! I was wondering where you've been.


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> Good luck bro! I was wondering where you've been.


Hunting for jobs.


----------



## cableguy69846

How did the interview go?


----------



## zachary908

Good luck, brotha!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> How did the interview go?


It is @ 3:30 



zachary908 said:


> Good luck, brotha!


Thanks Zach


----------



## chad320

3:46 = Rich is sweating bullets hoping for this job. Were with you bro, we hope you get it


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> 3:46 = Rich is sweating bullets hoping for this job. Were with you bro, we hope you get it


Thanks Chad! The interview went good, the guy seemed too like me. They have one last guy too interview tomorrow and check references. The whole time it felt like "when you start" vibe more so then a interview per say if that makes sense. They said they will let me know by Thurs/Fri after they check my references so I have a good feeling. *fingers crossed*


----------



## crazydaz

Good luck! I'm waiting to hear back from a company to see if they'll take me on as well. Hang tough, and it sounds like it went well! I hope that you are in store for a nice reason to celebrate hard this weekend Rich!  Do a "thank you" letter....they do help!!


----------



## speedie408

Where's this at Rich? FBO? 

Good luck bro. Hope you get it.


----------



## lbacha

Good luck man hope it all works out

Len


----------



## orchidman

congrats Rich! look at the three of us (you, cable, and me) all getting jobs *tears up im so proud! my little boys are growing up! :bounce:


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks everybody for the support! 



speedie408 said:


> Where's this at Rich? FBO?
> 
> Good luck bro. Hope you get it.


No, it is at a construction company & fire/water damage restoration place. I tried applying too some FBO spots and haven't heard anything back.


----------



## Bahugo

Finally did a WC and stuff will get a pic up later


----------



## Bahugo

*i am employed i got the job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lbacha

Congrats


----------



## Bahugo

lbacha said:


> Congrats


Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

I wish I could change title so maybe more people would look...


----------



## jkan0228

Congrats bro! 

Haha we'll chit chat on this thread till people have to look! :hihi:


----------



## zachary908

Congrats on the new job, Rich!!!! That is excellent news!

I can't wait to see some new tank pictures!


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> Congrats bro!
> 
> Haha we'll chit chat on this thread till people have to look! :hihi:


Lol, thanks! I wounder what I will get with my first pay check! I'm taking congratulation presents everybody :hihi::angel:


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> *i am employed i got the job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Bout time slacker! :hihi: Jk. Congrats man.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Bout time slacker! :hihi: Jk. Congrats man.:icon_smil


Lol, I was feeling like a slacker, even though I was applying too several places a day. I kept telling myself that Easter was why I wasn't getting a call because everybody was busy... If I didn't hear anything this week I was going too start applying too fast food places because I was sick of filling out applications/submitting resume... I don't care about the places that will email you and say no but the places whho don't call or email are the ones who suck... it's like "I wounder if they will call"


----------



## 150EH

Now that your working could you spare a dime brother??? With you and Cable working I'll be taking my vacation in Illinois this summer, there's noting like heating your taco over a nice fire.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Congrats on the new job, Rich!!!! That is excellent news!
> 
> I can't wait to see some new tank pictures!


Thanks Zach, I musta missed this the other day 



150EH said:


> Now that your working could you spare a dime brother??? With you and Cable working I'll be taking my vacation in Illinois this summer, there's noting like heating your taco over a nice fire.


Lol thanks 150


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, I was feeling like a slacker, even though I was applying too several places a day. I kept telling myself that Easter was why I wasn't getting a call because everybody was busy... If I didn't hear anything this week I was going too start applying too fast food places because I was sick of filling out applications/submitting resume... I don't care about the places that will email you and say no but the places whho don't call or email are the ones who suck... it's like "I wounder if they will call"


I can feel your pain on that one man. I don't like fast food, but it is paying the bills, and I am getting a promotion, so I am not gonna complain. Glad you finally got something man. Hope it works well for you.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Now that your working could you spare a dime brother??? With you and Cable working I'll be taking my vacation in Illinois this summer, there's noting like heating your taco over a nice fire.


Lol.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I can feel your pain on that one man. I don't like fast food, but it is paying the bills, and I am getting a promotion, so I am not gonna complain. Glad you finally got something man. Hope it works well for you.roud:


Thanks Cable! 

On tank related stuff, I cleared out some of the crypt overgrowth and brought it too my local club meeting alot with 7 julii cory's I had. I picked up a Breeding trio of girardichthys Multiradiatus "Maravatio Mexico" not sure why... just felt like it lol. Tank seems too filling back in nicely.


----------



## Bahugo

Oh and my panda cory's are breeding... why is everything breeding for me.


----------



## 1aqumfish

That's great about the job.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Oh and my panda cory's are breeding... why is everything breeding for me.


You have some magic up your sleeve apparently. Lol. I can't get anything to breed except for the cherry shrimp.


----------



## Bahugo

1aqumfish said:


> That's great about the job.


Thanks Man! 



cableguy69846 said:


> You have some magic up your sleeve apparently. Lol. I can't get anything to breed except for the cherry shrimp.


Lol, must be magic. 

_________________

Photo stuff

These are the two crypt pots I cleared out, now I am down too one or two plants of each. 

















tank


----------



## Bahugo

Yup... 

I wish I could change my title so maybe people who check.


----------



## Bahugo

This is kind of the plan for the scape, there is some blyxia on the left side so it won't be totally flat and the hm in the front left too make a "short bush"


----------



## Bahugo

Usually I atleast get a comment on my photos this is rough lol.


----------



## 2in10

LOL, I know what you mean on the comments. Not being able to change the title seems to be an issue.

On to the good stuff, great pics and lovely scape, can't wait to see it grown out.:thumbsup::icon_cool

I am thinking of creating a part 2 thread so I can get more love from the comments.


----------



## Bahugo

Start work tomorrow!


----------



## Bahugo

Seriously... I guess I will wait till I can title change.. actual updates and only one person cares.


----------



## wkndracer

Congrats on the job whether you like it or not a paycheck is a paycheck.
The emerged stuff and the FTS shot look pretty good to me. 
The job you want is found with the fuel provided by the one you just landed, congrats again


----------



## jcgd

I think it'll look pretty cool once it grows in to where you've outlined. I like the way you did the rocks on the left.


----------



## crazydaz

Give people a chance, Rich!!  

I am happy to hear that you have a job.....that can kill you just waiting around trying to find work while the bills pile up. It might not be a dream job yet, but I hope it brings you at least a little peace of mind until you can find something that you like doing!

That tank looks great! I would just leave it!!!! The rock-work looks incredible, and I think that a "hedge-row" or "bush" would be a little distracting. My two cents, but I'm sure that it'll look amazing! 

To change the title: go to the first post, Edit, change title to whatever you want, and save. Then, post updates/photos/etc. as usual. At least, that's how I've done it.


----------



## wkndracer

crazydaz said:


> Give people a chance, Rich!!


haha +1! I haven't taken the time to update my own threads in months but posted in you're string LOL


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks guys, work is rough too say the least. On a plus side the last guy they hired lasted four hours I have lasted two days thus far lol.


----------



## jkan0228

Where's the update?! :biggrin:


----------



## 2in10

Bahugo said:


> Thanks guys, work is rough too say the least. On a plus side the last guy they hired lasted four hours I have lasted two days thus far lol.


Awesome you have last 4 times as long. Hopefully they are impressed.

I started a new thread for my tank since I can not change the title on the first thread.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

My crypt flowered


----------



## Bahugo

took some pics if anybody is interested going through them now too see if any turned out


----------



## Bahugo




----------



## jkan0228

That's one pretty flower bro, what crypt is it?


----------



## speedie408

I concur with Jeff. Sick lookin spathe brotha! Is that sp. cordata?


----------



## orchidman

Cool!!!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> Cool!!!


 thanks bob


jkan0228 said:


> That's one pretty flower bro, what crypt is it?


 thanks Jeff it is a really nice flower hopefully more will flower 


speedie408 said:


> I concur with Jeff. Sick lookin spathe brotha! Is that sp. cordata?


 thanks Nick it is blassii (spelling I'm on my phone). I meant to get a pic of your pygmea but forgot its up too like 7 or 8 leaves now I think


----------



## speedie408

Nice! My Blassii threw a spathe as well. Yay!!


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> Nice! My Blassii threw a spathe as well. Yay!!


GRats!


----------



## 150EH

That is a pretty flower/spathe, nice color!!!!


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> That is a pretty flower/spathe, nice color!!!!


Thanks 150


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice flower man.

How's the job goin?


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful spathe, congrats


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice flower man.
> 
> How's the job goin?


Thanks Cable! The job didn't end up working out, the past two weeks I have been doing construction for a family friend getting paid more, and cash so I guess it worked out. I am going too be doing that till classes start this summer hopefully then I am just getting a BS job. I'm done trying too find union crap, in 2.5 years (by the time I would finish school) I would be lucky too find a position where I would be able too make the same amount as a fresh college graduate. 

How Is work on your end? 



2in10 said:


> Beautiful spathe, congrats


Thanks man! 

Here is a quick picture of the overgrowth. 










I got a pair of these guys yesterday  Fundulopanchax Gardneri Makurdi and a live daphnia culture. :biggrin:

I will get pics of the tank tomorrow after I trim everything and what not.


----------



## chad320

Wow, them 20s fill up fast! Nice job!! And I missed it but great job on the spathe! Was it your first?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Wow, them 20s fill up fast! Nice job!! And I missed it but great job on the spathe! Was it your first?


Yessir, and yeah once i got the co2 in tune it grew like a weed.


----------



## 2in10

Congrats on the Killi's, great looking jungle.


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> Congrats on the Killi's, great looking jungle.


Thanks Man, not sure how long the killi's are going too last in this tank, the chick is superrrr aggressive. Nipping everything bad. I might try too figure out a tank for the two killi fish. 

Did a "minor" rescape. Fixed some things, took the plants out and plants the tips of everything, also spaced the stems out more too allow for better growth and too so I can keep on top of it more so I can form nice bushes and not worry about them getting choked out because before I would plant everything super dense and the bottoms would be so frail. Clean the algae off the driftwood, trimmed the moss, got rid of the crypt because it was too massive.


----------



## 150EH

With the new Killie's in the tank you might need a lid or at least check the floor when you walk into the room. Don't get me wrong, I've tried to keep them in a community tank several times because they have such great color but from my experience they are very territorial, so good luck.

What's the fore ground plant you using in the center??


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> With the new Killie's in the tank you might need a lid or at least check the floor when you walk into the room. Don't get me wrong, I've tried to keep them in a community tank several times because they have such great color but from my experience they are very territorial, so good luck.
> 
> What's the fore ground plant you using in the center??


Hydrocotyle (spelling) sp. Japan. It's a weed. I just hacked like 99% of it. 

The Female Killifish is evil, the male is cool. At this rate they will have their own tank soon, I'm sick of her beating up on everything. I thought the Sumo Loach was annoying, she makes him look like an angel lol


----------



## Bahugo

Oh, and I have two new crypts flowering in my emersed setup forgot too add that too my last post


----------



## Bahugo

Have some Nurii coming in and minima 'Bukit Merah'


----------



## jkan0228

Oolala. Are the crypts goin into the emersed setup?


----------



## 150EH

Bahugo said:


> Hydrocotyle (spelling) sp. Japan. It's a weed. I just hacked like 99% of it.


I just added some in front of my C wendii tropica and the light green makes the tropicia look really dark but I was afraid it might get a little wild from what I've seen, plus I always have little 3 leaved clovers floating but the bright green does make other plants pop.


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> Oolala. Are the crypts goin into the emersed setup?


I believe so, the minima will for sure, more then likely the nurii too for now atleast. 



150EH said:


> I just added some in front of my C wendii tropica and the light green makes the tropicia look really dark but I was afraid it might get a little wild from what I've seen, plus I always have little 3 leaved clovers floating but the bright green does make other plants pop.


It's pretty wild, I'm sure if I had alarger tank it wouldn't bug me as much


----------



## Bahugo

Another flower opened up !


----------



## Bahugo

I was involved in a hit and run today too... I followed this person for three miles too try too get them too stop and they wouldn't. I got there license # and called the cops, not too sure on what too do with this one. The damage isn't bad, but it's just the concept that has me really pissed off. I was going 45 and they merged into my lane from a stop (there were people in the right lane turning and they didn't want too wait) and side swiped my door, 5 seconds earlier me and Kate would have been in the hospital 45 miles an hour hitting a dead stopped care would have been horrible. 

I have their insurance # and stuff, do I call their insurance company? The police report says no citations issued (I'm pretty sure it was because the people weren't home, I had too leave after the cop left and he said he would leave my report in the mailbox). 

They didn't even stop too see if we were ok.


----------



## 2in10

Glad to hear there were no injuries. I would try calling their insurance company and yours. After theirs find out it was hit and run they may cancel and leave you out cold.


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> Glad to hear there were no injuries. I would try calling their insurance company and yours. After theirs find out it was hit and run they may cancel and leave you out cold.


I figured I'll give it till Monday then call the insurance company if the police don't contact me any more.


----------



## Bahugo

Uploading some new pics of my emersed stuff


----------



## Bahugo

*The new Crypt Flower

















Full plant









Same plant in a different pot, I like the hanging HC

















Pygmea *I had a few leafs randomly drop off this for some reason but it is still growing in nicely 









*Pygmea again *without me lifting the blassii leaf, you can see the new Spathe coming in on the blassii 









*Pinnatifida *completely rebounded from me trimming all the leafs off 
*









Emersed pots
























*


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful plants, congrats on the spathes.


----------



## jkan0228

Very nice. That Florida sunset is showing some nice color as well! 

So what crypt is the first one? Looks huge.


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> Beautiful plants, congrats on the spathes.


Thanks Man! 



jkan0228 said:


> Very nice. That Florida sunset is showing some nice color as well!
> 
> So what crypt is the first one? Looks huge.


Thanks, the Sunset is looking nice. 

Not sure, I'm going too guess wendtii something


----------



## chad320

Wow, you have definately got the emergent setup going on bro!!! ALL of your crypts look really good and fat. Nice job on the spathes too. As soon as I got two I plunged all of my crypts so they look like crap. Im super jealous of yours. I like the huge mat of HC too. What are you going to do with all of it? id like to see you do a scape with it


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Wow, you have definately got the emergent setup going on bro!!! ALL of your crypts look really good and fat. Nice job on the spathes too. As soon as I got two I plunged all of my crypts so they look like crap. Im super jealous of yours. I like the huge mat of HC too. What are you going to do with all of it? id like to see you do a scape with it


Thanks Chad! I don't know what I am going too do with all the HC, I think I might replant alot of it in pots because it is pretty neglected in the big tray, I have like a 12x7 mat of it lol. I would like too use it in a scape, but I need some good driftwood before I worry about rescaping again. I got some crypts coming in thsi week too add too the emersed setup. 

Any chance you can ID the crypt that threw up a Spathe?


----------



## chad320

I still say Tropica bro. Its the only Wendtii variety that gets the bullated leaves, its the right color, and the spathe seems to prove it.

What new crypts are you getting?


----------



## 150EH

Do you have any Florida Sunset for sale, what a cool Crypt?? I second the Tropica it also can have a very different leaf shape (ovalish) and the deep rich color.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I still say Tropica bro. Its the only Wendtii variety that gets the bullated leaves, its the right color, and the spathe seems to prove it.
> 
> What new crypts are you getting?


That is what I thought it was, but people seemed too think it was mi oya or something and bronze. *shrug* It's a weed either way lol. 

Have some Nurii coming in and minima 'Bukit Merah' 



150EH said:


> Do you have any Florida Sunset for sale, what a cool Crypt?? I second the Tropica it also can have a very different leaf shape (ovalish) and the deep rich color.


I have a few runners ready too go I think, but I have too double check back I'm pretty sure some people requested it before and don't want too cut anybody off lol I'll let you know


----------



## Bahugo

Forums being slow for anybody else?


----------



## Bahugo

Finally got some plant label sticks today! W00t lol, I'm so ghetto.


----------



## 150EH

Bahugo said:


> Forums being slow for anybody else?


It seems better now but for the last three days it was like dial up!


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> It seems better now but for the last three days it was like dial up!


 yeah past few days when I have been on it has been pretty slow for me. Didn't know if it was something with me or the forums. 

Crpyts should be coming in today so I'll try too get pics up of them if they do.


----------



## Bahugo

Plants came in =) Woot.


----------



## 150EH

Photos? =)- Go Bahugo!!!!


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> Photos? =)- Go Bahugo!!!!


I'll try too grab some in a minute, forgot. Had too cook dinner and mix up new pots for them and what not.


----------



## Bahugo

*Left two nurii 









Right nurii









Nurii Close up









minima 'Bukit Merah'* close up 









All them 









I received 3 Nurii, 2 Minima 'Bukit Merah' (he threw in an extra :biggrin And a free Mesanthemum Sp. Africa!  Hopefully will get tags on everything this week, need too get some moss in some of the cups. 

On a side note, the other day when I took photo's I added more water (it was reallllly reallllly low) and today the light when on a few hours earlier (I had work) and look at the color difference in the Florida Sunset. 

Another side note, I have noticed all three of my flowers have only grown when my light cycle started @ 7am and went till 11-12 pm. When I turn them on @ 10-11 AM and off at 1-2 in the morning the spathe's wont budge (weekends for example) , but when I turn them on earlier they grow noticeably every day. Also the only time my plants have put out a Spathe is at 7AM light cycle, never later on.


----------



## chad320

Excellent!!! I hope they all grow in as good as the rest of your crypts have!


----------



## jkan0228

Congrats! Very nice addition to your already awesome collection 

Is that nurii? Or mutated?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Excellent!!! I hope they all grow in as good as the rest of your crypts have!


Thanks Chad! I hope so!  



jkan0228 said:


> Congrats! Very nice addition to your already awesome collection
> 
> Is that nurii? Or mutated?


Thanks Jeff, I'm starting a collection, I wish I had more lol. It is nurii


----------



## Bahugo

Has anyone else noticed anything similar with light cycle and crypts flowering


----------



## 150EH

They look great and I wish that my nurii would start to grow instead of melt, for some reason nurii doesn't like my water conditions.


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> They look great and I wish that my nurii would start to grow instead of melt, for some reason nurii doesn't like my water conditions.


 pretty sure mine has started too melt. Im 99% sure these were grown submersed so hopefully they will transition smoothly.


----------



## Bahugo

My other blassii flower opened up


----------



## Bahugo

Akadama is coming out.


----------



## 2in10

Bahugo said:


> Akadama is coming out.


Why?


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> Why?


I love it in my emersed set up, I really do. 

In my actual tank however, I am sick of it. It does not do well for rescaping and breaks down very quick. I have tried vacuuming the dust and it doesn't do anything. And when it gets on plants/wood/rocks it like... stains everything, its gross... you can't just dust it off like normal mulm, it like attaches on too leaves and everything turns a tainted brown color and then looks like crap/gets covered in algae because light cant get too it. A few other reasons too, but mostly I'm sick of the breakdown/dust and the color of it is getting old.

Edit: I will be keeping it in my emersed setup, I am just taking it out of the tank.


----------



## 2in10

Bahugo said:


> I love it in my emersed set up, I really do.
> 
> In my actual tank however, I am sick of it. It does not do well for rescaping and breaks down very quick. I have tried vacuuming the dust and it doesn't do anything. And when it gets on plants/wood/rocks it like... stains everything, its gross... you can't just dust it off like normal mulm, it like attaches on too leaves and everything turns a tainted brown color and then looks like crap/gets covered in algae because light cant get too it. A few other reasons too, but mostly I'm sick of the breakdown/dust and the color of it is getting old.
> 
> Edit: I will be keeping it in my emersed setup, I am just taking it out of the tank.


Good to know, thanks. I think I will stay with my Aquariumplants.com substrate. I have had it for over 4 years with no breakdown at all.


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> Good to know, thanks. I think I will stay with my Aquariumplants.com substrate. I have had it for over 4 years with no breakdown at all.


I am going with black blasting sand. 7$ can't beat it. I'll throw in some root tabs lol. Tank is going too be completely different, all the plants in my tank now are gone.


----------



## 2in10

Bahugo said:


> I am going with black blasting sand. 7$ can't beat it. I'll throw in some root tabs lol. Tank is going too be completely different, all the plants in my tank now are gone.


Can't deny the price on that. I think I spent around $100 with shipping for 10 gallons on my 75.


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> Can't deny the price on that. I think I spent around $100 with shipping for 10 gallons on my 75.


Yeah, I was considering the expensive route but couldn't justify it. We'll see how it turns out with the sand. 7$ would be a cheap mistake compared too some other mistakes I have made with my tanks lol! 

On another note, I got rid of my breeding pair of angels finally. Also got rid of 20 pleco juvies... Now I only have like 140 left. 

Next on the list is the white clouds, and I would secretly love too get rid of the killifish. Down the line I think I am going too be getting rid of the rest of my angels, and possibly my breeding pair of bristlenose pleco's. . . . Possibly.


----------



## 2in10

LOL you certainly have a good bit of money available with your fish.


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> LOL you certainly have a good bit of money available with your fish.


Lol what do you mean? All the babies?


----------



## 2in10

Bahugo said:


> Lol what do you mean? All the babies?


Yeah that is a pretty decent amount you have left.


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> Yeah that is a pretty decent amount you have left.


I have no idea what too do with them all. I feel like they take forever too grow too... I haven't seen my male pleco in a week or two, we took out his tube.. I can only imagine where he decided too spawn this time.


----------



## 2in10

Ah the joys of breeders. I think many algae eaters are pretty slow growers.


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> Ah the joys of breeders. I think many algae eaters are pretty slow growers.


They don't stop. The guy will come out for a day, then go back in his hole for a few weeks. And everytime they are spawning more and more fry... It's overwhelming.


----------



## jkan0228

What do you feed your BNP's? 


I MIGHT have a male and female but I dunno. Time to feed them some good old zucchini since they're still 2". Lol


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> What do you feed your BNP's?
> 
> 
> I MIGHT have a male and female but I dunno. Time to feed them some good old zucchini since they're still 2". Lol


They really like shrimp pellets, or else I just give them algae wafers. They like zucchini but it seems like a rarity around here for some reason.


----------



## chad320

Hey Rich, you get this blasting sand and want a nice stem pack, ill trade you an awesome one for a couple BNPs. You should be able to priority them as close as we are.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Hey Rich, you get this blasting sand and want a nice stem pack, ill trade you an awesome one for a couple BNPs. You should be able to priority them as close as we are.


We'll see what happens I may be staying away from a ton of stems this time. We can work something out though for sure though


----------



## chad320

Yep, LMK, ive got a ton of rocks, driftwood, stems, crypts, ferns, foregrounds, lalalala...im sure we can work something out


----------



## jkan0228

Bahugo said:


> They really like shrimp pellets, or else I just give them algae wafers. They like zucchini but it seems like a rarity around here for some reason.


Have you ever fed fish shrimp pellets or shrimp food in general? I'd like to know what they think of it.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Yep, LMK, ive got a ton of rocks, driftwood, stems, crypts, ferns, foregrounds, lalalala...im sure we can work something out


Will do, your only a jog down the road I can just drop them off sometime. I don't have any breather bags anyways and don't know how well generic bags would do on mailtruck. 



jkan0228 said:


> Have you ever fed fish shrimp pellets or shrimp food in general? I'd like to know what they think of it.


These are the shrimp pellets I am talking about Linky Linky. Never tried shrimp food for fish, only time I used specialty shrimp food all my shrimp died lol, my shrimp like algae wafers so that's what they get. :red_mouth


----------



## jkan0228

Oh I see. I thought you meant those super tiny granules :hihi: 

Btw, how did the Akadama uphold without all the rescaping? As in how long would it last in a shrimp tank.


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> Oh I see. I thought you meant those super tiny granules :hihi:
> 
> Btw, how did the Akadama uphold without all the rescaping? As in how long would it last in a shrimp tank.


Ive had it in tanks where it barley got moved around and it held up _decent_.


----------



## Bahugo

Hope the tank will be back up and running tomorrow.


----------



## 150EH

jkan0228 said:


> Have you ever fed fish shrimp pellets or shrimp food in general? I'd like to know what they think of it.


I feed shrimp pellets all the time and fish love them, but they are not shrimp food, they are made up of shrimp.


----------



## Bahugo

I lied. I will not be finishing the tank tonight but I did get the hardcape done. I'll get a picture later tonight


----------



## Bahugo

New Hardscape: Pics suck, was just trying too get some quick pictures. The black marker marks the dimensions of the tank (the back and the right). Ignore the mess in the background. It's the storage under the rack 

*This picture is almost at eye level * I didnt feel like laying down lol 










Few others of the DW 
















*
Catfish * Do you see him? Ignore the pleco fry, they are everywhere


----------



## Bahugo

The rocks and most of the driftwood will be covered with moss. Ground cover will be HC. I have two plants from my lfs, pinnatifida (maybe) and possibly nurii also going in.


----------



## chad320

I like the arrangement. The wood is nice. What type of wood is attached to the top of the regular DW? Its super flowy and awesome looking. Especially with some moss on it later  Do you think it will be too much shade for HC?


----------



## 2in10

Very nice hardscape


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> Very nice hardscape


Thanks Man!  



chad320 said:


> I like the arrangement. The wood is nice. What type of wood is attached to the top of the regular DW? Its super flowy and awesome looking. Especially with some moss on it later  Do you think it will be too much shade for HC?


It is DIY driftwood lol I saw a technique online and loved how they did it. I can move/bend it any way I want. I figured I would give it a try since I can't afford real DW that I want. The HC should be fine, the driftwood isn't very bulky so it shouldn't shade it out much. It will be a trial and error I guess I have it growing out of my ears in the emersed setup, so I am planning on planting it pretty densely that way when the moss takes off it should be pretty established. Fingers crossed who knows. You can't really tell from the pictures but I still probabbly have a good 12-15" on the right side which will mostly be HC I may throw a rock or two in there in the back right corner and then creeping out from behind the driftwood will be pinnatifida and nurrii too add some contrast.


----------



## jkan0228

Nice. I kinda wanna get my plecos to breed as well just to get a few extra $$ 

I think you should draw us a rough sketch as to how the new setup will look with hardscape and plants... Or I could patiently wait...


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> Nice. I kinda wanna get my plecos to breed as well just to get a few extra $$
> 
> I think you should draw us a rough sketch as to how the new setup will look with hardscape and plants... Or I could patiently wait...


You will have too patiently wait lol, not sure when I will get too finish it.


----------



## jkan0228

Lol man! 

Atleast no one's bothering me about updating my journals


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> Lol man!
> 
> Atleast no one's bothering me about updating my journals


Wehn are you going too update??? lol

So, change in plans I have the day off because something won't be in until tomorrow so will get the tank up and running


----------



## 150EH

Any Updates!!!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

Sorry but he started it, what the DIY driftwood I've never seen it before?? It looks like you used a ton of moss to cever it or is that my old eyes playing tricks?


----------



## Bahugo

Slight change in plans,I ran out of moss so no moss on the rocks and I had too take off two of the diy branches. I will probably add them back later on if need be when I get more moss


----------



## jkan0228

What kind of moss were you using?


----------



## Bahugo

Anykind I can find lol, I'm pretty sure 99% of it is christmas moss. I got all the moss tied, the old substrate cleaned out, cleaned the tank, put the hardscape in, added some anubias, added sand, called it a day.


----------



## Bahugo

It's done  Pics in a few seconds


----------



## Bahugo




----------



## 150EH

It's a nice start and should look great after it fills in and the moss gets trimmed a few times, can the DIY driftwood be removed for trimming?

Are you going to give up the DIY secret?


----------



## jkan0228

Nice. Give us some close ups so I don't have to zoom in on my tiny phone screen  

I feel like that miss and H. Pinnatifida really emphasize each other. Job well done.


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks guys, yeah I agree the scale isn't going too look complete till it fills in and the moss fills in and what not. Hopefully work and school will keep me preoccupied so I don't touch it lol


----------



## Bahugo

Better reply, I replied earlier on my phone. 



jkan0228 said:


> Nice. Give us some close ups so I don't have to zoom in on my tiny phone screen
> 
> *I feel like that miss and H. Pinnatifida really emphasize each other.* Job well done.


Is that suppose too be moss and pinnatifida? Go on your computer then lol! I'll try too snap some pics later maybe I had a really short day at work cause of rain. 



150EH said:


> It's a nice start and should look great after it fills in and the moss gets trimmed a few times, can the DIY driftwood be removed for trimming?
> 
> Are you going to give up the DIY secret?


two of them I removed without having too change anything, the other two I have on there are zip tied on. If I toyed around with it a bit I could have made them all removable. 

I can do a write up on it if you want, I can't find the link I got it from it was on a foreign site.


----------



## cableguy69846

Good looking scape man.

When we gonna see the whole rack again?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Good looking scape man.
> 
> When we gonna see the whole rack again?


Lol, can't you see it in the background of the hardscape pics? Psh what more od you need from me :tongue:


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, can't you see it in the background of the hardscape pics? Psh what more od you need from me :tongue:


Lol. *holds up hoop* Jump. (Sorry, I'm high maintenance.:hihi

You still have the little tanks on the top that you were playing around with?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. *holds up hoop* Jump. (Sorry, I'm high maintenance.:hihi
> 
> You still have the little tanks on the top that you were playing around with?


I have the 20g long, 29g and 3 10g's on the rack still


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I have the 20g long, 29g and 3 10g's on the rack still


Nice. Wish I had the time or the energy to play around with that many tanks.

What you have breeding these days?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice. Wish I had the time or the energy to play around with that many tanks.
> 
> What you have breeding these days?


BN Pleco's still blahhh lol. Kate does alot of the work lol :icon_eek:


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> BN Pleco's still blahhh lol. Kate does alot of the work lol :icon_eek:


Lol. Have you been selling your BNP's to Animal Island at all? I saw a bunch in there today.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Have you been selling your BNP's to Animal Island at all? I saw a bunch in there today.


No, I was going too but Jason gets them way too cheap for it too be worth my while. He said he found somewhere where he gets them for like 75 cents each and that is after shipping is factored in. I brought 20 too Palos pet shop and got 1.50 each. Got me some fish food and what not so I was happy with that price.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> No, I was going too but Jason gets them way too cheap for it too be worth my while. He said he found somewhere where he gets them for like 75 cents each and that is after shipping is factored in. I brought 20 too Palos pet shop and got 1.50 each. Got me some fish food and what not so I was happy with that price.


Not bad. I told him I had some L144's that would be ready, and he told me he gets them for a buck each. I was like DOH! Oh well. Might still bring some cherries there though.


----------



## Bahugo

I am getting seriously burnt out on this tank. I can not get rid of this surface film, it is thick and gross. I have done wc's 3 times now over the weekend, tried the using paper towels tried everything, there is surface agitation. Today when I got home from work the water was super cloudy for some reason, looked like fog too give you a visual. Pretty sure all my hc is growing up.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I am getting seriously burnt out on this tank. I can not get rid of this surface film, it is thick and gross. I have done wc's 3 times now over the weekend, tried the using paper towels tried everything, there is surface agitation. Today when I got home from work the water was super cloudy for some reason, looked like fog too give you a visual. Pretty sure all my hc is growing up.


Surface skimmer attachment for you filter?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Surface skimmer attachment for you filter?


I actually think this might be becoming a reefy tank... not 100% sure though. I brought the topic up too the person Kate and me are working for (kate has been there this week with me too help her clean) and asked how much it would cost too make the switch and she said once they finish the move and the fish room and stuff she should have lighting and a protein skimmer and all the odds and ends that I can have. So we will see. 

This isn't normal surface film, it's gross. The water is still soooo cloudy it is disgusting. I don't even like looking at the tank at this point any more.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I actually think this might be becoming a reefy tank... not 100% sure though. I brought the topic up too the person Kate and me are working for (kate has been there this week with me too help her clean) and asked how much it would cost too make the switch and she said once they finish the move and the fish room and stuff she should have lighting and a protein skimmer and all the odds and ends that I can have. So we will see.
> 
> This isn't normal surface film, it's gross. The water is still soooo cloudy it is disgusting. I don't even like looking at the tank at this point any more.


Surface film sucks.

GO SALTY:icon_eek:! You know you want to. One piece of advice on that one though is this. Go as big as you can from the start. If you start small, you will want to go bigger right away. So, start as big as you can fit and afford. Will save you money and headache in the long run. And a 20 long should make for a good reef tank.

If you want some good forums, LMK. I can PM them to you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bahugo

sup people? My cloudy water seemed too clear up some, the film is still there. HC seems too be spreading.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> sup people? My cloudy water seemed too clear up some, the film is still there. HC seems too be spreading.


You ever find the cause? I am getting the same thing in my 20long now too. I don't think I have the surface film though.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> You ever find the cause? I am getting the same thing in my 20long now too. I don't think I have the surface film though.


Honestly I turned my co2 back on (I was out of co2 for a day) and it cleared up... I think I juts got lucky


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Honestly I turned my co2 back on (I was out of co2 for a day) and it cleared up... I think I juts got lucky


Hmmmm, and the conundrum continues. I don't have CO2 on that tank, so I have no idea where mine is coming from. Glad yours is better though.


----------



## green_valley

I like the scape.


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks green valley


----------



## Bahugo

This is what happens when I neglect a tank, it has been taken over by crypts! This is from my old 20g, I am switching the gravel out. This isn't even all the crypts. 
*7" scissors for size comparison *








*Spiralis 3 daughter plants and one massive mother plant* I started with a baby plant that had like three 6" leaves.


----------



## cableguy69846

Woah. Holy crap. That is a lot of crypts. 0.o


----------



## 2in10

LOL, you always need to be careful with not maintaining a tank.


----------



## 150EH

Nice, I love when that happens!


----------



## Bahugo

Lol thanks guys, it was getting overgrown but i didn't realize how bad


----------



## green_valley

Wait a minute, spiralis will actually grow that long? OMG......


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah green valley, I was quite shocked. The leaves are 2ft+ on the mother plant it is sexy blowing in the current, very deep and rich green with nice texture. It's probably one of my favorite crypts right now. 

Does anybody know how nurii and minima will do in a low tech setup? I am considering adding some too the shrimp tank.


----------



## chad320

I just posted pics of high tech Vs. low tech Nurris in this thread...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/180054-wtt-buce-copper-leaf-submerged-nurii.html

Have seen the KR-01 crypts? I had some high tech for over a year and didnt really care much for them. A few months ago I put them in a low tech and they are awesome now!
Other than that, im a big fan of ciliata too. I cant wait to see what you do with this tank


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I just posted pics of high tech Vs. low tech Nurris in this thread...
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/180054-wtt-buce-copper-leaf-submerged-nurii.html
> 
> Have seen the KR-01 crypts? I had some high tech for over a year and didnt really care much for them. A few months ago I put them in a low tech and they are awesome now!
> Other than that, im a big fan of ciliata too. I cant wait to see what you do with this tank


I finished up the old 20g I will try too snap some pictures in a bit. So the nurii should do fine in low tech? Any idea about the minima? It hasn't done anything emersed for me. 

I seen the KR-01 but don't have any too try out lol, same with ciliata.


----------



## green_valley

Bahugo said:


> Yeah green valley, I was quite shocked. The leaves are 2ft+ on the mother plant it is sexy blowing in the current, very deep and rich green with nice texture. It's probably one of my favorite crypts right now.


They are sexy and you know it :icon_smil But 2 feet long? wowwww, I better move mine as they won't look good in my current scape (out of space). Where did you get them originally? I got some from LFS in those pots about 6 inches long.


----------



## Bahugo

green_valley said:


> They are sexy and you know it :icon_smil But 2 feet long? wowwww, I better move mine as they won't look good in my current scape (out of space). Where did you get them originally? I got some from LFS in those pots about 6 inches long.


I got a little daughter plant in a plant package I got a long time ago


----------



## Bahugo

Record setting temperatures today and I was the only idiot in the county hanging sheeting on this roof. It was brutal. 

Um, pretty sure the 56g and the 20g are getting tore down after I get rid of some stuff and I am getting one 40g breeder for the room. 

I also have two more flowers coming in my emersed setup, I saw it the other day when I turned on the light. I barley pay any attention too my emersed stuff anymore. 

I just want a day off, between work and school I haven't slept in in over a month


----------



## Bahugo

Picked up a dozen otto's yesterday put 5 in the shrimp tank and 7 in the 20g and they seem too be eating up the brown dust algae.


----------



## Bahugo

tried getting some pics up today but my camera died


----------



## 150EH

That stinks, about the roof and the camera but the Oto's are cool. Have you seen the freaky looking Orange Oto's Rachael has, I want a couple really bad.


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> That stinks, about the roof and the camera but the Oto's are cool. Have you seen the freaky looking Orange Oto's Rachael has, I want a couple really bad.


Yeah they are really cool. 
*Some rack pics*
*29g









*
















*Fat cat
























shrimp tank

















20g *ignore the brown dust algae on the moss, the otto's haven't gotten that far lol also, I just did a major trim on the HC too help it spread more, it was getting bushy in spots


----------



## 2in10

Very nice tanks and pics


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks 2in10!


----------



## Bahugo

I think I might add some crypts on the left side..


----------



## Bahugo

So I was cleaning up the emersed setup today and I missed a flower on the florida sunset


----------



## 150EH

Nice tanks, that is a fat cat and it really likes that sand, what species is it? Also your roaches are breeding like crazy I wish mine would start to do that, I have bought some quality foods to try and stimulate dinner and a movie, I got a big bag of Ebita Bred and 3 sample packs from h4n. I'm sure the Oto's will make short work of the diatoms, I only tried them laast year after hearing people praise them for years and was so suprised at how hard they work.


----------



## Bahugo

I have been surprised to how well they are working they made quick work of the actual dw and rocks.

I don't feed the shrimp anything special they just get algae wafers. Ever since I killed everything after feeding them specialty food once I just stay with the simple wafer lol. 

I'll get back to you on the catfish name, im on my phone so its hard to search. 

On a side not i put a nurii in my shrimp tank too see what happens


----------



## Bahugo

My crypts opened up. No pics though, also found some blue shrimp in my tank... odd.


----------



## Bahugo

Got me a new 40 gallon breeder today  hopefully tomorrow I will get around to starting a stand.


----------



## Bahugo

Built the stand yesterday have a few more pieces of plywood to put on for sides and stuff will try and get pics after work.


----------



## wkndracer

didn't get up to date on all I missed but dropped back 10 pages and read up with my am coffee.
Ya come a long way baby!


----------



## Bahugo

wkndracer said:


> didn't get up to date on all I missed but dropped back 10 pages and read up with my am coffee.
> Ya come a long way baby!


Thanks  its been a while since you stopped in lol

Sorry no pics will try today. With this heat after being outside in the sun all day by the time i get home (it doesn't help my car doesn't have ac annd and its a 30 min drive each way)shower and eat im usually exhausted. I am hoping today will be early it is suppose to be over 100 again


----------



## Bahugo

I'm pretty sure my German Blue ram male is passing away


----------



## Bahugo

RIP Mr. Ram  

I am going back to stems in my tank, I picked up several bunches today!:icon_twis


----------



## Bahugo

Got everything planted last night! Will get some pics up today. This is what I bought yesterday: 
R. Rotundifolia (I missed this plant so much lol) 
Green Nesaea
Golden Nesaea 
Ludwigia repens
Ludwigia peruensis (I.e LUDWIGIA GLANDULOSA) 
Dwarf Sag


----------



## Bahugo

I got this at my LFS today and am trying to figure out ID 

From the tip of the leaf to the center divot it is 8" not including the two wings









From the rhizome to the tip of the leaves it is over 24"


----------



## Bahugo

Got rid of the last of my angels today (4), my white clouds (14) and 35 of my pleco's and one of the breeding females. 

Fun stuff.


----------



## Bahugo

Cleaned up the tank today and attached a surface skimmer to my canister, hopefully that will help with the film. Will try and get some pics up in a bit.


----------



## Bahugo

My nurii flowered!!! W00t w00t, I've only had it for two months and it melted the first month I had it. I will get pics up.

not like anybody reads this though.


----------



## Bahugo

The 20g 

















*Nurii flower! *It is not completely opened, it just started opening today. It's been a "bud" or whatever you want to call it for over 2 weeks now I think. 

























I'm so excited, the plant is so small too. The pot for a visual size reference is 5". The other nurii is larger and has so much color, this guy is tiny and green but already flowered. 

Next flower coming in now is Florida Sunset, it's got another few days before it starts opening I think. If I am not mistaken I have had 5 Blassii flowers, and a dozen tropica flowers so far this year. I know I missed a few too because I would just see the very tip of it sticking out of the tropica.

Fun times!


----------



## toksyn

I read this! Just never really have any comments :icon_neut. Like what you've done so far and congratulations on the spathe.


----------



## speedie408

Sick nurii spathe brotha!


----------



## Bahugo

toksyn said:


> I read this! Just never really have any comments :icon_neut. Like what you've done so far and congratulations on the spathe.


Thank you Toksyn, it's nice knowing people still read this journal. :fish:



speedie408 said:


> Sick nurii spathe brotha!


Thanks Nick!


----------



## wetbizquit

Bahugo said:


> The 20g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nurii flower! *It is not completely opened, it just started opening today. It's been a "bud" or whatever you want to call it for over 2 weeks now I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited, the plant is so small too. The pot for a visual size reference is 5". The other nurii is larger and has so much color, this guy is tiny and green but already flowered.
> 
> Next flower coming in now is Florida Sunset, it's got another few days before it starts opening I think. If I am not mistaken I have had 5 Blassii flowers, and a dozen tropica flowers so far this year. I know I missed a few too because I would just see the very tip of it sticking out of the tropica.
> 
> Fun times!


dude.... great looking tank!! and awesome, i want to see what it looks like bloomed!!!  i love your thread and will try to make it more noticeable to more people on here lol


----------



## Bahugo

wetbizquit said:


> dude.... great looking tank!! and awesome, i want to see what it looks like bloomed!!!  i love your thread and will try to make it more noticeable to more people on here lol


Thanks man! I think this is as big as this flower is getting though it seems like it is farting out


----------



## Bahugo

Just an Update, 
Got 12 Pygmy Cory's Yesterday

Went to a fish club members only auction last week and got (all for free, because it was a points auction)
11 (well 12, but one died the next day, he was pretty beat up from shipping) Desert goby's 
6 Furcata Rainbowfish
2 more tylo snails
4 Petricola Cats 
A few plants


----------



## Hyzer

I like your simple and clean tank. Awesome pictures too.


----------



## Bahugo

Hyzer said:


> I like your simple and clean tank. Awesome pictures too.



Thank you!


----------



## Bahugo

Two of my emersed anubias are flowering, maybe I Will try and pollinate them!


----------



## Bahugo

Here's some pics Kate got yesterday of our new fish, these guys are awesome!


----------



## Bahugo

I forgot to mention I ripped out my HC over last weekend I was sick of looking at it.


----------



## Bahugo

Got some glosso today to see if it would work out any better!


----------



## Bahugo

Concrete burn is miserable.


----------



## Bahugo

I am taking down the tank tomorrow to put dirt in


----------



## Bahugo

Switched out the substrate and got everything planted today, Will have pics up tomorrow


----------



## Bahugo

*20 gal before*

















*planting

















After
















*

*Desert Gobys 

























Tylo Snails

















Oto









Pygmy Cory









Shrimp

















56g
























*


----------



## izabella87

love the yellowish snails and ghobys !!!


----------



## chad320

Looks good Rich!!!


----------



## Bahugo

izabella87 said:


> love the yellowish snails and ghobys !!!


Thanks 



chad320 said:


> Looks good Rich!!!


 thanks Chad how have things been going for you man I never see you on anymore


----------



## chad320

Im back and feeling alot better. One of my stem tanks crashed but everything else seems to have rode it out pretty good.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Im back and feeling alot better. One of my stem tanks crashed but everything else seems to have rode it out pretty good.


Where'd you go? Everything alright over there?


----------



## Bahugo

My second nurii is about to flower, this is the one that has alot more coloration then the last one that flowered


----------



## cableguy69846

56 gallon looks good man. I really like the black sand look in the 20 gallon too.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> 56 gallon looks good man. I really like the black sand look in the 20 gallon too.


Thanks Cable! How have things been going for you?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks Cable! How have things been going for you?


No problem man. Things are going well. Busy, but well.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

Picked up a new livebearer today at my club, think it might be pretty rare from what I have read. *shrug* 

That's all for updates for now


----------



## Bahugo

My desert gobies spawned! =)


----------



## Only One Haze

Great tanks! And congrats on the spawn


----------



## speedie408

Love the desert gobies dude! Pix of the spawn or it didn't happen .


----------



## Bahugo

The eggs got eaten by my catfish =( I moved them (the catfish) though so next time the gobys will have the tank to themselves. 

I might have pics/vid of them spawning I'll check in a bit.


----------



## Bahugo

I GOT A PUFFER!!! 

And 2x Redigobius balteatus http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/PicturesSummary.php?ID=11817&what=species

and a leopard frog pleco


----------



## jkan0228

So cute! They look like pandas. 

Pics or it didn't happen though


----------



## 150EH

It's been a while so fill me in, did the GBRam die, his colors are awesome and I've never seen one that colorful. The nuri spathe/flower is great but for some reason I can barely get nuri to grow although I do have one good plant in my 2.5. The tanks look awesome too but why did you rip out the HC, I know it's a pain because I'm using it for the first time but it looked like you were nearing a carpet? Last of all the Gobies are cool and it looks like they walk around on their fins, the snail is cool and hideous at the same time but I love all the shrimp, but how are you going to keep a puffer between the brackish thing and I hear they are a little aggressive?


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> So cute! They look like pandas.
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen though


Lol! I will try, one of them didn't make it though  I'm pretty sure it is the seller's stock that's funky though 



150EH said:


> It's been a while so fill me in, did the GBRam die, his colors are awesome and I've never seen one that colorful. The nuri spathe/flower is great but for some reason I can barely get nuri to grow although I do have one good plant in my 2.5. The tanks look awesome too but why did you rip out the HC, I know it's a pain because I'm using it for the first time but it looked like you were nearing a carpet? Last of all the Gobies are cool and it looks like they walk around on their fins, the snail is cool and hideous at the same time but I love all the shrimp, but how are you going to keep a puffer between the brackish thing and I hear they are a little aggressive?


Yeah the Male GBR died  

Two of my nurii plants seem to be growing fine, the original one that threw up the spathe seems to be stunted compared to the other two not sure why. One is growing sumbersed in the shrimp tank and slowly growing, but growing none the less the third one is growing emersed and growing great it's thrown up two flowers now I just never get around to getting pics of them heh. 

I was just sick of the baby tears, they always seemed to get algae outbreaks and I couldn't really do anything about it. 

The puffer is a pure freshwater species and is in his own tank.


----------



## Bahugo

Desert goby's new breeding spot









C. Pygmaea flower









C. Nurii Flower


----------



## toksyn

Beautiful nurii!


----------



## somewhatshocked

HA! What a great shot.

Gobies always look so surprised.



Bahugo said:


> Desert goby's new breeding spot


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> C. Pygmaea flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C. Nurii Flower


Beautiful crypt specimens!


----------



## DogFish

C. Nurii Spath!!!

roud:roud:roud:


----------



## jkan0228

Fantastic coloration on that Nurii!


----------



## chad320

Wow Rich, nice pics! Your skills are getting freakin awesome. I love the Crypt pics!


----------



## Amandas tank

Okay...I finished reading through your old journal (143 pages!!!) and I have yet to finish this one. But I have a question carried from the old journal that I have to ask before I forget by the time I reach the last page of this journal. What ended up happening with your shrimp? Did they all die and did you ever find out why they were dieing?

Oh...and one more thing. I really enjoyed your old journal. The constant rescaping, the commics, the adorable dog Bailey and the mini pic competition between you and Kate LOL! Great stuff.

Now I'm off to finish reading this journal. :wink:


----------



## Bahugo

toksyn said:


> Beautiful nurii!


Thanks!



somewhatshocked said:


> HA! What a great shot.
> 
> Gobies always look so surprised.


Yeah I love their faces they are priceless lol. 



speedie408 said:


> Beautiful crypt specimens!


Thanks Nick! 



DogFish said:


> C. Nurii Spath!!!
> 
> roud:roud:roud:


Thanks Dogfish! 



jkan0228 said:


> Fantastic coloration on that Nurii!


Thanks man, how are your tanks doing? 



chad320 said:


> Wow Rich, nice pics! Your skills are getting freakin awesome. I love the Crypt pics!


Thanks Chad! Now I need to find some new crypts to flower lol. 



Amandas tank said:


> Okay...I finished reading through your old journal (143 pages!!!) and I have yet to finish this one. But I have a question carried from the old journal that I have to ask before I forget by the time I reach the last page of this journal. What ended up happening with your shrimp? Did they all die and did you ever find out why they were dieing?
> 
> Oh...and one more thing. I really enjoyed your old journal. The constant rescaping, the commics, the adorable dog Bailey and the mini pic competition between you and Kate LOL! Great stuff.
> 
> Now I'm off to finish reading this journal. :wink:


Holy cow, you read through my old journal, now you are starting on this one? That's alot of reading lol Thank you!


----------



## cableguy69846

Hey man. You still in the game? How are the tanks doing?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Hey man. You still in the game? How are the tanks doing?


Aye im still around just busy and stuff lately the 20 gallon is completely overflowing with plants I need to trim it hardcore. How are all your tanks doing?


----------



## 2in10

Congrats on the goby and nurii spathe. Pop up a pick of the jungle before trimming please.


----------



## fishboy199413

Hey are your tanks still up? I would love to see what became of everything


----------

